# R.I.P. Chyna



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Dammit. Another former pro wrestler dies young. Sad.

RIP


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

You're kidding. Wow. If true, that's awful. R.I.P.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

I guess this means no Chyna/Sunny porno


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Horrible if it's true.
She was a 50% part of DX success.:crying:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

I...I...I'll have to gather my thoughts.

-Vic


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

Holy fuck wtf R.I.P. Wow


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Sad if true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Spooky.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

I hope it's not true


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Why the hell are so many people passing away these days, it's crazy. If it's true then damn what a bummer, I know she caught a lot of flack sometimes but I always thought Chyna was dope as hell when she was an active wrestler. RIP


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

RIP maybe they'll induct her into the hall of fame now


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haven't seen any official news on this, which is a good sign because something like this would blow...maybe her account was hacked.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Pro Wrestling Sheet just confirmed the news.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

This is sad as fuck 

Maybe WWE will finally take their head out of their ass and finally acknowledge her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Wow. Rest In Peace to Chyna. This is so sad. She was trying to better herself.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

This absolutely breaks my heart, real talk. Rest in peace Chyna :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

RIP, if true.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

WTF.

Please I hope this isn't true, she is way too young


----------



## NewMember (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Hopeful its not true although there's a big chance it might. Sad we didn't get the chance tosee her in the hall of fame. Reasons could be drug overdose, past steroid use as it can affect a girl more than it does a man, or car crash.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Any news on COD? What are the chances it was suicide? I heard she was getting her life together.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Holy shit. That's completely out of the blue :shocked: I wonder what happened if it is true! RIP Chyna


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*

Sucks for her fans, but oh well.


----------



## zrinkill (Nov 4, 2015)

People are really shocked and surprised about this?

Really?

I am surprised she lived this long.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

dont tell me it's cus of an overdose..RIP Chyna


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah fuck. Even with hope, it ended up being true.

:mj2 RIP Chyna.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Quickly looked through her twitter account, seems like she had her personal demons with some of the stuff she was posting. A real shame if true, far too young.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Hope this is a hack or hoax. :serious:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel extra bad for this one because it's clear she was messed up in the head and needed some form of guidance.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow.. so soon.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RIP Chyna. Awful news.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

WWE has to do some Tribute on Raw.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Pro Wrestling Sheet story for those of you who couldn't read it cause the site crashed.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

TMZ have report it.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/20/chyna-dead-wwe-legend-dies/


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very sad news. One of the most iconic female pro wrestlers of all-time. 

R.I.P.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Its still April, but terrible Fool if not true. 


I think they should give her a post-humus HOF nomination. I mean its not like you have to acknowledge her, or anything she did, you can now put her in, and have someone go up there like HBK and focus on the wrestling. Then again this will be completely out of hands depending on how she died. Cause WWE ignores anyone who died wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Very unfortunate but I'm not surprised. She's been indirectly crying for help for the last 10 plus years. At the same time people must have the mental prowess to help themselves, but some people simply can't do it due to their mental makeup or temptations. RIP. If you think about it this is one of the saddest wrestling deaths of all time when you consider the downfall and aftermath.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Awful news. I know she had her demons but I didn't know it would take her away. It's sad. RIP.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Unfortunate the way her life has gone in the recent years with bitterness and other stuff in her life, hoped she would have gotten better in time. R.I.P. :frown2:


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

oh my god ITS TRUE

:duncan

i dont even know what to say right now. Im seriously in shock.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

This sucks to hear, but like others have already stated, I'm not shocked.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Someone please tell me this is some kind of sick joke. If it isn't, RIP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like it's true. Definitely RIP then. Sucks.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Awwww Damn. Another one gone too soon.

RIP Chyna.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Way too young man. I hope she finds peace now. RIP. I'm truly saddened.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/700481-update-chynas-manager-confirms-the-former-wwe-star-was-found-dead-in-her-home-more-details

This sucks, will still have to wait though, it can be a rumor.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Really sad news. RIP Chyna.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

karan316 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/700481-update-chynas-manager-confirms-the-former-wwe-star-was-found-dead-in-her-home-more-details
> 
> Will still have to wait though, can be a rumor.


Confirmed by her management. I'm pretty sure they don't make that stuff up.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Rest In Peace. May her legacy live on. <3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like it's true.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/04/20/chyna-dead-wwe-legend-dies/


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn man......I truly wanted her to get her chance to be inducted into the Hall of Fame. 

RIP


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Sad just sad. She could never pick herself up after Triple H left her for Stephanie. Not blaming them but she kind of lost her mind after that.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

This is really sad


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll say more later but fuck...45. Too young and too sad.

Yeah she had her downfalls and they ultimately consumed her but she was a game changer in many ways in the business, whether you like her or not. 

2016 is *not* fucking around, man. Rest in power, Chyna.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

RIP Chyna.

She was good when I used to watch her at the time. Always thought it was fucked what Steph & HHH did to her but that's how it goes. I'm sure she is in a better place now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn another one


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

R.I.P Chyna.

You will be missed.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I still don't think WWE will mention her because of her ties to Triple H and her life choices after leaving WWE which is very fucked up when you see the things some other people like Sunny have done.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

RIP Chyna. A true pioneer in the wrestling business, and another talent gone way too early in life.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Man I can't take this. Fuck. I really wanted her to make it out of her troubles.

Two original DX members share the same deathday. R.I.P.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*



Alphy B said:


> This is sad as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe WWE will finally take their head out of their ass and finally acknowledge her.


Yeah, now that she's dead. That would be really classy. But I wouldn't put anything past Vince or Trips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This has me so sad right now. You knew her story was going to end prematurely, but you hoped she could avoid this fate, turn her life around and get a reprieve from this bleakest of endings. This is a true shame. My thoughts and prayers extend to her family and loved ones. *REQUIESCAT IN PACE*. Just horrible news.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*R.I.P. Chyna it's always so sad when someone dies so young. I heard she was really trying to get herself straightened out, and live a better more healthy life.*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Any news on COD? What are the chances it was suicide? I heard she was getting her life together.


So much shit used to be said about Chyna on social media and everywhere else - including this forum. That's why you never shit on someone that may be mentally ill and in need of help .. Especially someone that was LITERALLY BEGGING for help and not getting any at all! 

Even if it wasn't intentional suicide and just a terrible relapse, it could be as good as suicide ... 

Pretty much everyone shat on her while she was trying to make amends and get her life in order. Current Fans who knew nothing of how much she suffered. Former fans. Colleagues. Ex-lover. Ex-employer. And frankly speaking as a company the WWE had no business putting her through what it did towards the end. 

It doesn't make me sad as much as it makes me angry.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Not surprising.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Latino Heat reunited :mj2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP Chyna


----------



## JONGREY (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn RIP chyna a big member of the attitude era. Wonder what HHH thinks rn considering he shunned her at Pipper's funeral.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so horrible. So many wrestlers are dying young. The last female I remember dying was Luna. But it's not surprising but it also is. Recently she's had issues, but she also had been improving herself the last time I was on her YouTube and she was so happy in her videos back in the US in CA in her condo, making a documentary. Wow. Just wow. But she was improving so much. Of course, all these years up to this point there were still those demons that crept up, especially about the company and her past.

RIP Chyna. Such sad news especially who've grown up watching you.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Not surprising at all. Also wouldn't be surprised if it's a suicide. I feel bad for the people in the wrestling business who tried to keep touch with her, given what an insane person she was.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Rest in Peace, girl


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This shouldn't be so surprising or devastating given the mess she's been since post-WWE but wow. I'm kinda've floored right now.

I was hoping she'd be like Scott Hall or somebody like that who was a fuck-up but somehow survived, but unfortunately she didn't. I thought this was a joke on Facebook. :\ Really sucks. I find it silly how this was announced nearly an hour ago and already folks are going 'LOL SO IS THE WWE GONNA FINALLY PUT HER OVER?!'



JONGREY said:


> Damn RIP chyna a big member of the attitude era. Wonder what HHH thinks rn considering he shunned her at Pipper's funeral.


Same. He must be absolutely stunned right now.

Not to ramble but what a fucking strange week. I know the suspensions shouldn't be in the same list but: Balls Mahoney died, two 60-day suspensions, now this? I hope we get a break for a while, but in this business... doubt it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Godway said:


> Not surprising at all. Also wouldn't be surprised if it's a suicide. I feel bad for the people in the wrestling business who tried to keep touch with her, *given what an insane person she was*.


At least let the body get cold first before taking yet another dump on her.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I think everyone knows that she was going down a troubled path but it's still horrible hearing this news. X-Pac mentioned it about 6 months back but she was pretty much Rhonda Rousey before Rhonda Rousey. She inspired a lot of females and hit it pretty big in DX, she beat Jeff Jarrett for the IC title..... essentially did stuff in the business that I don't think we will see duplicated for a long time if ever. The whole ordeal with Hunter dumping her for Stephanie, and then her getting fired shortly after..... it's just crazy how that all happened, I feel bad, it seems like she never got over that whole ordeal. I wonder if they'll mention her at all?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, I just checked the GB for the first time since early yesterday, to see what kind of gems I could find and I see this....

WTF!!!


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

It's slowly setting in now, when I first saw this thread I thought it was something about how her career is dead and stuff but then I realize she actually died. And so I write RIP and post it but now I just sit here letting it sink in, it's just that feeling I got with Eddie's death, she's gone now, and we'll never see her again and that just sunk in. 

Rest in peace Chyna, First female Intercontinental Champion, First female to become Number One Contender to the WWE Championship, First female to enter the Royal Rumble and many more achievements, she truly did pave the way for the women to have a legacy in WWE. But still as Dusty has said, "Happy Trails to you, until we meet again"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RIP.

A pioneer of women's wrestling, she was indeed an icon.

It's a shame that the last several years of her life had to be filled with such turmoil and suffering. I never got the impression that she was a bad person. Just ill.

Just a damn shame.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Very sad. She was clearly a troubled woman and her mental health had been deteriorating in front of public eye for years. I fully expect her to have taken her own life. Just a tragic fall but I suppose now they'll at least acknowledge what she represented and accomplished on WWE programming. Tumultuous were the last few years of her life but hopefully she's finally at peace.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I still don't think WWE will mention her because of her ties to Triple H and her life choices after leaving WWE which is very fucked up when you see the things some other people like Sunny have done.


I think the WWE may be shamed into acknowledging her death, career and contributions. All she wanted was to be recognized by the HOF. Chyna wasn't perfect but I do believe she was trying. 

The last Youtube video she posted is so sad. She seemed lost.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really sad. RIP Chyna. I sadly didn't think she would live a long life, she's been a highly publicised mess since leaving WWE. I remember seeing her on the Surreal Life back in like 2006 and worrying about her then, it's terrible that she didn't have the support she needed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful news


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Reaper said:


> At least let the body get cold first before taking yet another dump on her.


LOL what? She was a legit crazy person. It's not an insult to say that, just the truth.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I think anyone with any sense saw this being the outcome. She seemed to be in some kind of bother as long as I can remember and she seemed to have serious substance issues. Sucks to see someone go before their time but I can't say I'm surprised or sad. I was never really a fan but I understand how her fans are feeling right now.

2016 has been a shit year for wrestling deaths though. Not even four months in and we've already lost Hayabusa, Axl, Balls, Kris Travis, Blackjack Windham, Iron Mike, Charlie Fulton, The Mongolian Stomper, James Blears and now Chyna. All pretty notable people in the business and now they're gone. 2015 was bad enough, we don't need this shit. My thoughts go out to Chyna's family and all her friends, those who stuck by her and those who couldn't keep in touch, at least she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Godway said:


> LOL what? She was a legit crazy person. It's not an insult to say that, just the truth.


Lol. Seriously dude. Get some perspective in life. 

What the fuck do you care that she was a crazy person? Was she crazy to you? Your family? Did her existence diminish yours for some reason? Why the fuck do you care whether she was crazy or not and why do you have to push that idea in a thread about her death. 

Be respectful. Pay your respects and move the fuck on. If you can't do that, then don't post.


----------



## Crecretb (Apr 21, 2016)

*This really leaves Triple H and Stephanie in a very awkward position. People are expecting some kind of response to this news from these two. But how can Hunter say or even tweet anything regarding his ex's death publicly without it attracting more controversy? Same way its public knowledge Stephanie hated Chyna, and really as a woman she has every right to dislike the ex of her husband. But now she will be forced to respond because fans are expecting it of her. This really leaves them in a bad spot.

Chyna is hurting them even in her death.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Godway said:


> Not surprising at all. Also wouldn't be surprised if it's a suicide. I feel bad for the people in the wrestling business who tried to keep touch with her, given what an insane person she was.


Never change, breh. :mj


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Very sad and tragic, but the way she was going it's not too surprising.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I met her a few months ago at a convention and she was really nice

RIP Chyna


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Rip Chyna. The best woman wrestler to ever lived.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Would be a lie to say that I'm shocked and surprised.

Still sad, though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn. 

I mean, considering the roller coaster her personal life has been on the past few years, this doesn't come as a huge surprise, but it does seem really unexpected, but still very sad. 

I guess she was unable to overcome her demons. 

RIP


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Never change, breh. :mj


Did you buy one of her ass fuck films or something? You're taking this pretty hard.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Quickly looked through her twitter account, seems like she had her personal demons with some of the stuff she was posting. A real shame if true, far too young.




What was she posting

Damn sad news for fans. RIP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> No mention of it on WWE.com yet, I know this news is sudden but they are pretty fast with updates. Long story short, I'm kind of thinking there may not be a tribute.


Did you bother clicking that link in the post you just quoted? It's to a porn video.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rip Chyna may you finally have peace


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Such sad news. RIP Chyna.

It was obvious to everyone that she had a lot of personal demons, it's a shame that she wasn't ever able to escape them.

At least now she can rest easy, away from all of her pain.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Many wrestlers have tweeted but I haven't seen a tweet from anyone currently signed to WWE. They better not be waiting for Vince & co to give them permission. If that is the case, they shouldn't tweet at all on this matter.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Did you bother clicking that link in the post you just quoted? It's to a porn video.


lmao oh god.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Condolences to her family and friends, but honestly this is up there with Jake Roberts or Scott Hall dropping dead; zero surprise.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

That sucks! RIP Chyna kinda hoped things would of turned around for her, really sad how everything just went bad for her.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hopefully, any pain that she was previously in has now been eased and her soul is now at peace.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see how they handle this.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Shit, this might be even sadder...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723011249630511104


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

*This really leaves Triple H and Stephanie in a very awkward position. People are expecting some kind of response to this news from these two. But how can Hunter say or even tweet anything regarding his ex's death publicly without it attracting more controversy? Same way its public knowledge Stephanie hated Chyna, and really as a woman she has every right to dislike the ex of her husband. But now she will be forced to respond because fans are expecting it of her. This really leaves them in a bad spot.

Chyna is hurting them even in her death.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Always sad to see someone die so young. She's a lock to be in the HoF next year now since she can't fuck them up PR wise now right?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm legit speechless. 

RIP Chyna.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Godway said:


> Did you buy one of her ass fuck films or something? You're taking this pretty hard.


So which 4chan wrestling board you get that from, mate? :mj5


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Crecretb said:


> *This really leaves Triple H and Stephanie in a very awkward position. People are expecting some kind of response to this news from these two. But how can Hunter say or even tweet anything regarding his ex's death publicly without it attracting more controversy? Same way its public knowledge Stephanie hated Chyna, and really as a woman she has every right to dislike the ex of her husband. But now she will be forced to respond because fans are expecting it of her. This really leaves them in a bad spot.
> 
> Chyna is hurting them even in her death.*


It sucked what happened in the past - but I thing HHH will respond in a professional manner. What happened w/ him and Chyna was over 15 years ago. Chyna post WWE had two ways of going about her life.. and unfortunately went down the wrong road. 

It sucks, but HHH is not responsible for this It's 2016 now. Not 2002. I'm sure he'll be very sad about this, make a statement, and generally be honest about this. 

This shouldn't be about HHH/Stephanie controversy... It's about someone going way too soon that had years and years and years to get better, but unfortunately couldn't get past some demons. Very sad day.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Empress said:


> I think the WWE may be shamed into acknowledging her death, career and contributions. All she wanted was to be recognized by the HOF. Chyna wasn't perfect but I do believe she was trying.
> 
> The last Youtube video she posted is so sad. She seemed lost.


I know its all pretty sad but i dont blame WWE for cutting all ties with her and not putting her in the HOF, she was a bad role model for young girls and women. WWE isn't to blame she painted herself green and got rail up the arse. she wasnt good person either going on radio and telling malicious lies, saying Triple H was a pedo and other things....even after death she shouldnt be HOF..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Empress said:


> I think the WWE may be shamed into acknowledging her death, career and contributions. All she wanted was to be recognized by the HOF. Chyna wasn't perfect but I do believe she was trying.
> 
> The last Youtube video she posted is so sad. She seemed lost.


You talking about this one? This is so disturbingly sad. There was definitely something off.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a mess:
https://twitter.com/StephMcMahon/status/723012777871314944


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Omg this is so sad. I feel a part of my childhood just got ripped away from my heart. 

It's unfortunate she never made it to the HOF all because Stephanie McMahon-Hemsley is a petty cunt.

RIP Chyna. You were awesome.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

goddamn that's such a surprise. so sad to hear. rip.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Shit, this might be even sadder...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723011249630511104


It's been a shit year for Brian. First Axl, then Balls and now Chyna, all in the space of two months. Can't imagine how he feels right now.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

MANIC_ said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they handle this.


They'd look like the biggest hypocrite scumbags if they put her in the HOF next year. So expect them to do that. Fucked up news, her dying...but honestly they should just let it be.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Reactions starting to come in from the Wrestling community. I've seen Velvet Sky and Chavo Guerrero tweet about it so far.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

avccountant said:


> *and really as a woman she has every right to dislike the ex of her husband.
> 
> Chyna is hurting them even in her death.*


What?

Double what?

That last sentence is the most backward-ass thing I've ever heard.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

RIP Chyna.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The sad thing with Chyna is HHH cheated on her with her boss daughter which eventually lead to her to lose her job. She lost her boyfriend and her job for the same reason. 

Chyna was in love and loved her job and we can say she lost both in an unfair way. She never recovered from that. Sad situation. Life isn't fair sometimes. Wish she had the strenght to recover from this.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> This is a mess:
> https://twitter.com/StephMcMahon/status/723012777871314944


Deleted already. 

Anyone managed to grab a screenshot?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

R.I.P Chyna


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

No...


It's like we knew it but...so sad


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its sad. But many of us thought this might happen some day.
But thats not to say this news isnt sad. My heart goes out to her family/friends and loved ones.

R.I.P Chyna.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Too young, too soon. 

RIP Joanie.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Deleted already.
> 
> Anyone managed to grab a screenshot?


I only have the text my friend pasted to me of it:



> Stephanie McMahon @StephMcMahon 1m1 minute ago
> I just heard the tragic news that @ChynaJoanLaurer has passed. She was truly a pioneer in our industry, and she will be missed. #RIPChyna


EDIT: It's been posted now!

Damn, it's even sadder now we know it's true


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I cant say I am shocked but that is really sad to hear. From what we have read she had been in alot of pain and never really recovered from being fired/Triple H dumping her. 

R.I.P. I hope she is in peace now.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I only have the text my friend pasted to me of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did she delete it?


It wasn't that. I didn't screen shot but it was a post about doing a workout with that defranco guy. There were people leaving comments about Chyna's passing.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Man I can't take this. Fuck. I really wanted her to make it out of her troubles.
> 
> Two original DX members share the same deathday. R.I.P.


I noticed that as well, Rick Rude died 4/20/1999 and Chyna exactly 17 years later.

I remember seeing her on G.L.O.W before she basically changed the game(Pun intended) With DX. Yeah she had her demons, who in the hell hasn't done some shit they cant say they are proud of? I just wish she would've gotten the help she needed. Hall and Roberts found their salvation so to speak, its a shame she never found her DDP....

wherever she ends up in this vast universe i hope she finally finds peace.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't even have the fucking words for Steph's hypocrisy. 

Funny world we live in. Destroy someone's life. Don't make amends even when they try to do so. Don't offer them help. And then use their death to ride publicity to the bank.

Or maybe this just happens in the WWE.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

RIP. She died young and never lived a day past 2000; she was always living in the past and had her issues. Another wrestler who's died young.

Should be interesting to see how the wwe cover this?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Chyna had a mess of a background, but I've always felt that if she had never gotten into the wrestling business, she'd probably be leading a much more normal life.

Back in the day when she was lucid, she came across as very intelligent. 

I'll always remember that they did an MTV Diary type thing with her, and she was backstage somewhere and there was a rapper and his crew (I think it was Nelly, but I don't remember). They were making fun of her under their breaths and she had the most hurt look in her eyes and like "that is so rude" and just looked like she wanted to crawl into a shell.

It was an interesting dichotomy when you look at how much physical strength she conveyed.

Shame that inside was a really hurt woman. RIP.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Stephanie just deleted the tweet! :ti

Oh my god, this cold bitch doesn't give a FUCK about her or her death, man.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Eulonzo said:


> You talking about this one? This is so disturbingly sad. There was definitely something off.


I saw that one and the other one that was 13 mins in Ohio. Was trying to just see what was going WRONG in them. Most of them she did post are about improvement, lifestyle and health, daily life...the positive things, but on occasion she did post ones that were more down hill. Some more bad ones were then deleted.

I saw both of them just for a short bit. She did seem pensive and lost. Could've been drinking again (hungover) in that video, or just a really bad time waking up in the mornings.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like Chyna was the only woman ever to get dumped. Crazy


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

3MB4Life said:


> 2016 has been a shit year for wrestling deaths though. Not even four months in and we've already lost Hayabusa, Axl, Balls, Kris Travis, Blackjack Windham, Iron Mike, Charlie Fulton, The Mongolian Stomper, James Blears and now Chyna. All pretty notable people in the business and now they're gone. 2015 was bad enough, we don't need this shit. My thoughts go out to Chyna's family and all her friends, those who stuck by her and those who couldn't keep in touch, at least she isn't suffering anymore.


The last 2-3 years have been absolute hell in terms of wrestling deaths. I feel like since Warrior we've had too many big ones. I'll never forget I went to a SmackDown taping, with Kane ironically on the show & when I came back home, still energized form it then I went on WWE.com and saw the news about Paul Bearer. Totally sucked hearing that.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Vince's petty nature wins again.

Obviously, condolences to all the Laurer family and her many friends and fans.

Chyna was much of the Attitude Era in a nutshell. Completely out of the box, more than a bit of controversy, all the talent and presence in the world...

Really, it's no surprise that her post-wrestling career gravitated the way it did... What other place did she really have in a society that values it's women as a weak and dominate-able size 0?

Another one gone too soon. Way too damn soon.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> Omg this is so sad. I feel a part of my childhood just got ripped away from my heart.
> 
> *It's unfortunate she never made it to the HOF all because Stephanie McMahon-Hemsley is aoetty cunt.
> *
> RIP Chyna. You were awesome.


You can't blame Stephanie, when Chyna went into hardcore porn knowing fully well WWE is PG, and even made a WWE parody porn imitating every member of Mcmahon family having sex with each other. 

What Chyna needed was help, not hall of fame induction.





BX Express said:


> They'd look like the biggest hypocrite scumbags if they put her in the HOF next year. So expect them to do that. Fucked up news, her dying...but honestly they should just let it be.


QFT. 

WWE should just leave it be. Putting her in now would be more damaging than good.





JAROTO said:


> The sad thing with Chyna is HHH cheated on her with her boss daughter which eventually lead to her to lose her job. She lost her boyfriend and her job for the same reason.
> 
> Chyna was in love and loved her job and we can say she lost both in an unfair way. She never recovered from that. Sad situation. Life isn't fair sometimes. Wish she had the strenght recover from this.


Chyna wasn't in love, she was whoring for attention most of the time. She fucked Xpac, Triple H's best friend at the time and voluntarily sold the sex tape for money. She was let go in '01 by Vince, long after Stephanie and Hunter starting dating, when her contract came up 'coz she was demanding more money than she was worth. Wrestling Observer reported this back at that time and again in 02 when she did that Howard stern show buried Hunter and Xpac. She was known liar and even accused Xpac of date rape. 

Chyna was a mess, and certainly no angel when she was alive.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Stephanie gonna be roasted on Twitter ALL YEAR for this. People are going to call out her insincerity and coldness because that's what it is.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Reaper said:


> I don't even have the fucking words for Steph's hypocrisy.
> 
> Funny world we live in. Destroy someone's life. Don't make amends even when they try to do so. Don't offer them help. And then use their death to ride publicity to the bank.
> 
> Or maybe this just happens in the WWE.


and if she said nothing people would bitch about that.. She is in a no win situation..


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

R.I.P Chyna..


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Deleted already.
> 
> Anyone managed to grab a screenshot?


*Stephanie posted a video on her twitter doing her routine workout with trainer Defranco. This was unfortunately very badly timed as she made the post exactly one minute before death of Chyna news broke out. Realizing the mistake Stephanie quickly deleted and retweeted words of Chyna's passing. Nothing else happened.
*


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

A lot of people already talking about the hypocrisy (Vince and Steph, at least!).

We all know Sunny is in the Hall of Fame, and with her background and all...

I mean, I think a lot of people are kept deliberately in the dark regarding what professional wrestling IS and does to people. Tonight is another reminder to those of us who pay attention and live in the real world regarding what these people do for our entertainment.

What I will say, and what I believe I can say without qualification: The only reason, Vince and Stephanie, that you get all these reputable companies to sponsor you and merchandise you is because they have no real concept of what really goes on in professional wrestling -- OR "Sports Entertainment"...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Stephanie gonna be roasted on Twitter ALL YEAR for this. People are going to call out her insincerity and coldness because that's what it is.


Do you see how many likes her tweet has?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> and if she said nothing people would bitch about that.. She is in a no win situation..


Which she brought upon herself.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

GeniusSmark said:


> Sounds like Chyna was the only woman ever to get dumped. Crazy


It wasnt just being dumped. Its the combination of being cheated on, being dumped and then being fired and she could do nothing about it.

Before anyone gets this the wrong way, I am not blaming HHH/Steph because its not my place to comment on their real life decisions.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Deleted already.
> 
> Anyone managed to grab a screenshot?


Ooooh, I still have it up. I'll make screenshots. Here:






































I don't believe for one minute that she didn't know. She clearly had her phone. No way that people in the company weren't texting her.

Callous and cold, and then immediately went into damage control because she knew she couldn't block all the people responding on Twitter.

Such a clown that's gonna eventually run the company.


ETA: The tweet was a full half an hour after this thread was made, FYI.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was hoping to see her recover like Scott Hall and then get into the HoF. This is sad. 45 years old only. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I will say this, just for the record:

I didn't know about Chyna's death until my friend contacted me, literally out of nowhere, to tell me Deadspin had reported it, literally about 10 minutes ago.

I will not rule out the possibility that Stephanie was out doing a workout and was completely incommunicado until probably her husband told her -- and he must be devastated right about now.

EDIT TO ADD: If she did know and still posted this Tweet: Bitch, the WWE is not in the position it can take many more high-profile hits like that and not be looking at, say, 2.2-2.5 million for the third hour, if you know what I'm saying...


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

RIP Chyna. Very sad when someone this young passes away. 

Oh, and Stephanie is a joke. Typical WWE trying to save their own ass.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Wrestlefire said:


> A lot of people already talking about the hypocrisy (Vince and Steph, at least!).
> 
> *We all know Sunny is in the Hall of Fame, and with her background and all...
> *
> ...


*What exactly is Sunny's Background? She was clean at the time of induction.

Her porn career started years after. *


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> Such a clown that's gonna eventually run the company.


She grew up insulated within the wrestling world ... People ignore me when I compare the WWE to a cult but all of Steph's actions are a-typical of a brainwashed cultists'.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Tommy-V said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152


What a disingenuous bitch.

If she was sincere she (along with Triple H) would of buried the hatchet with her about 10 years ago and inducted her into the HOF instead of being petty douchebags about it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sad news to hear.
Saddest part about it is how unsurprising it is.

There is one less wonder in the world. Rest in peace Chyna.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

rude awakening said:


> RIP Chyna. Very sad when someone this young passes away.
> 
> Oh, and Stephanie is a joke. Typical WWE trying to save their own ass.


Stop making this about Stephanie... Now i see why wrestling fans get a bad wrap.. Someone passes away and they try to blame everyone else.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

WWE on twitter Re-tweeted Steph and JR's tweet


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

avccountant said:


> *What exactly is Sunny's Background? She was clean at the time of induction.
> 
> Her porn career started years after. *


Doesn't matter to me.

If you're going to pull the corporate card and the sponsors and all this shit about "We're not going to put in someone who does THAT..." and Sunny is still in the Hall, that's not going to fly here.

The order of events has no relevance in my book. Sunny should've been expelled from the Hall if that's a criterion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Do you see how many likes her tweet has?


So?


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

avccountant said:


> *What exactly is Sunny's Background? She was clean at the time of induction.
> 
> Her porn career started years after. *


Loving your font


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone complaining about Stephanie is truly pathetic... Shouldn't the focus be on Chyna right now and remembering her career, instead of trying to find someone to blame?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's sad she never got over her relationship with Triple H. She let that relationship destroy her life. She honestly seemed like a good person. She just could not let that relationship go.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

avccountant said:


> *What exactly is Sunny's Background? She was clean at the time of induction.
> 
> Her porn career started years after. *


RIP Chyna. After all she went through, I'm glad she's in peace.

And, why do I think this is Road Dogg or someone from WWE, it's funny because this user just joined an hour or so a go and has posts only in this thread.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

LilOlMe said:


> *
> I don't believe for one minute that she didn't know. She clearly had her phone. No way that people in the company weren't texting her.
> 
> 
> ...


*
No, this is baseless assumption. Having your phone with you doesn't mean you're constantly checking the news. 

If Stephanie wanted to disrespect Chyna in her death(a possibility which is even appalling to speculate about quite frankly) she would've could've tweeted things far worse. What does a tweet about a workout routine accomplish? It was clearly a honest mistake. 

Folks trying to make this about Stephanie should be ashamed, this poster I quoted included. 
*



> Such a clown that's gonna eventually run the company.


*As I said, this shouldn't be about Stephanie. 

You should be ashamed. *


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Stephen90 said:


> It's sad she never got over her relationship with Triple H. She let that relationship destroy her life. She honestly seemed like a good person. She just could not let that relationship go.


It really appears that, one way or the other, the business swallowed her up.

And, when you understand her stature and the like, you can understand how that can happen.

I'm saddened to say that I don't think she ever really found peace with everything that went down.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*It didn't have to be this way, she didn't have to lose her job, it was already messed up enough what Paul did, but to take her job she actually worked hard and paid dues for is horrendous, it led to her having to take her brand into another form of entertainment, the problem was her brand belonged in Wrestling(and there was no competition to the WWF when she was released, WCW was gone)

She had two traumatic moments happen at once, she never recovered and I hoped that she would, this is truly sad.

RIP Joanie Laurer aka Chyna*


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Sad but not surprising.

I'm not sure if it was an intentional or accidental suicide, but she clealry was not in good shape in that video just 3 days ago.

Depression and anxiety are all too real.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

RIP Chyna this is just shocking at 45 she is dead I know she had problems but she should still be alive. I grew up watching this women. I wonder if WWE will pay tribute to her on Raw


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Crewz said:


> Anyone complaining about Stephanie is truly pathetic... Shouldn't the focus be on Chyna right now and remembering her career, instead of trying to find someone to blame?


No fuck that bullshit. Do you realize that all this woman ever wanted was to be accepted back into the wrestling family? The WWE hall of fame is a fucking work, but I honestly believe that if the WWE let bygones be bygones she'd still be alive today.

I've been focusing on Chyna and her amazing career as long as I've been a wrestling fan. This is as good as time as any to remember at how much of a fucking travesty and bitch this company is.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

fuck this company so hard. I've never been so fucking angry at a death in my life


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

This is sad man. Yeah she had her demons but this is still sad. Like many others, Chyna was a huge part my childhood. In the 90s, Monday Nights was wrestling nights and Chyna was a huge part of that. It's sad to see her go, especially at such a young age. I was at WM17 when Chyna won the women's belt from Ivory. It was a cool moment. 


I also have to give a major side eye to Trips and Steph and even Vince. They did everything to distance themselves from Chyna but will have no problem exploiting her death. Wouldn't be the first time Vince and co did that. It's funny how back on Austin's podcast, HHH said something along the lines of "well I don't judge life style choices but if you google Chyna...." To me that was ridiculous. Sunny has done drugs, nude pics, porn (now) and lord knows what else...and not only did she get into the HOF, but is still in the HOF. Mike Tyson had his fair share of fuckery but he still got into the HOF. So the question is why can others get a pass for doing drugs, porn, beating up women, ect...but Chyna is blacklisted? 

Let's keep it real, the porn shit was irrelevant. The Trip/Chyna story basically makes HHH, Steph, and Vince look like evil assholes...especially knowing that how they did Chyna ultimately lead to her downward spiral...which ultimately lead to her death. Also Steph didn't like Chyna, which meant that Vince didn't care for Chyna. It's sad b/c instead of honoring the woman when she was alive, they refused. But they'll have no problem using her name (now that she's dead) to sell tickets to HOF and to get extra network subs.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna just throw Chyna's death on Trips and Steph's shoulders. At the end of the day, we all have to be accountable for our actions. But I'm not gonna sit here and pretend like what they did to her (basically use her, fuck her over, and take her dream job away to make daddy's little girl happy) didn't mentally ruin Chyna. The way they did that woman was colder than the other side of the pillow. It's clear it made her feel like shit and hurt her self worth. I feel terrible for that young lady. RIP Chyna. You'll definitely be missed. Condolences to her family


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> So?


Many people probably bought into her tweet. Sure she's going to flamed but maybe not as much. It might just be the same fans that already shit on her.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

It may be appalling to speculate, but with everything the WWE has done to distance themselves from Joanie Laurer in the last number of years, I would say that it is speculate-able.

When you tack on the toll it probably took on her over the course of time, something like this may well have contributed to the death -- deliberately or otherwise. We don't know right now.

But there's enough "there" there that, as appalling as it is for some to see people slam on Stephanie, the corporate side of WWE has a lot to say about a lot of what Joanie went through post-wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RIP. I hoped she had gotten her life sorted but I guess it wasn't the case.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> No fuck that bullshit. Do you realize that all this woman ever wanted was to be accepted back into the wrestling family? The WWE hall of fame is a fucking work, but I honestly believe that *if the WWE let bygones be bygones *she'd still be alive today.
> 
> I've been focusing on Chyna and her amazing career as long as I've been a wrestling fan. This is as good as time as any to remember at how much of a fucking travesty and bitch this company is.


*I'm pretty sure WWE did exactly that. She was the one harassing them, not them her, she was even showing up at their HQ at standford, picking a fight with Hunter at a funeral event and hell she was in the process of making a documentary burying them. 
*


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

LordKain said:


> What a disingenuous bitch.
> 
> If she was sincere she (along with Triple H) would of buried the hatchet with her about 10 years ago and inducted her into the HOF instead of being petty douchebags about it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715670803484774402


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> No fuck that bullshit. Do you realize that all this woman ever wanted was to be accepted back into the wrestling family? The WWE hall of fame is a fucking work, but I honestly believe that if the WWE let bygones be bygones she'd still be alive today.
> 
> I've been focusing on Chyna and her amazing career as long as I've been a wrestling fan. This is as good as time as any to remember at how much of a fucking travesty and bitch this company is.


You are a really sad person..


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

avccountant said:


> *I'm pretty sure WWE did exactly that. She was the one harassing them, not them her, she was even showing up at their HQ at standford, picking a fight with Hunter at a funeral event and hell she was in the process of making a documentary burying them.
> *


stop this font and ill respond


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> *No fuck that bullshit.* Do you realize that all this woman ever wanted was to be accepted back into the wrestling family? The WWE hall of fame is a fucking work, but I honestly believe that if the WWE let bygones be bygones she'd still be alive today.
> 
> I've been focusing on Chyna and her amazing career as long as I've been a wrestling fan. This is as good as time as any to remember at how much of a fucking travesty and bitch this company is.


Right. People can simultaneously do both. Not a damn thing to feel shame about, so take your markdom elsewhere.

Oh, and it's hilarious coming from people saying things like "Chyna's still hurting them even in death." GTFO!

The only people who should feel shame are those who let personal relationships override professional attributes.

They should feel SHAME for destroying a career.

And btw, no one would be focusing on the dense brat if she hadn't gone and done something stupid again. The deletion and follow-up tweet made it so much worse.

LOL @ "she would say something worse." No one's that stupid. 

Maybe it was an honest mistake, but this is the same woman who compared her father being on trial to 9/11 (and I seriously thought the poster was joking until I saw the clip). She's been petty toward Chyna for over 15 years. Why _wouldn't_ she be passively-aggressively petty in death?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Stephanie gonna be roasted on Twitter ALL YEAR for this. People are going to call out her insincerity and coldness because that's what it is.


As she should be. She can go fuck herself.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Many people probably bought into her tweet. Sure she's going to flamed but maybe not as much. It might just be the same fans that already shit on her.


No, they're shitting on her and it'll only be worse until she goes in the HOF.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No words.

RIP.

Tragic how her life unfolded. Wish it didn't turn out this way.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Crewz said:


> You are a really sad person..


I think we're too early to know whether the person you state that to is correct.

There IS, however, the very real possibility that the whole distancing and the like was a cause of death for her. Suicide is a very real possibility here, and it cannot be discounted.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone who posts on this message board or others like it shares a love for wrestling.

We can argue and debate and discuss and even rejoice in the most trivial of matters -- and sometimes take them too seriously, myself without question included.

But another thing we share is this: too often, we have to pay our respects and deal with our pain of yet another person from this business dying way too soon. It's not an easy lifestyle for those we come to care about (or dislike, as the case may be) and it takes a toll on them mentally, physically and emotionally.

Things like this are the downside of caring about people in a business that is so often unkind to them. For some, the damage is too great to overcome.

And we deal with it or cope with it and move on ... and then another life is snatched away.

Damnit.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Crewz said:


> You are a really sad person..


you're a troll


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephanie that fucking bitch. Happy seeing the whore being roasted.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I will say this:

If Stephanie is truly being disingenuous to this extent, it's time for her to step down from the company -- for this.

Especially if it comes out that it is suicide or the like on Laurer's part.

Edit to add a little message for Vince McMahon I tweeted a bit ago...

https://twitter.com/darkstar7646/status/723026912784715777


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The news site is reporting she was having sleeping issues and taking meds for it, sounds like that would be the case...

RIP

http://www.news.com.au/sport/more-s...SF&utm_source=News.com.au&utm_medium=Facebook


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like the WWE has officially acknowledged her passing:

https://m.facebook.com/wwe/


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Sad that she'll never get to see the company recognize her in the HOF if they ever do.

Love her or hate her, she had a huge impact on the Attitude Era.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

WWE shouldn't put her in the HOF just because she is dead. Seriously what is with putting people up on a pedestal when they die. Just acknowledge they died and move on.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Not sure what people wanted Steph to do here. She pretty much had to say something. I'm sure HHH will say something similar. There were obvious issues there, but she didn't slide in any underhanded digs or anything. 

That said, RIP Chyna. She def should have gotten more recognition, but I think the fans still remember her contributions, and will for a long time to come.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

RIP


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715670803484774402


*If she had tweeted that after 4 or 5 years of being clean, sober and no drug issues, fans would've definitely sided with her on this. But she was a unstable and bipolar person, burying the company, making a parody porn imitating mcmahons, accusing Triple H of domestic abuse, showing up in TNA doing a pedigree, accusing Xpac of date rape etc..etc.. and then tweeting shite like this....whats the point? You either clean up your act or you don't. You can't half ass it and expect everyone to sympathize with you. 

Chyna after she made queen of the ring, Mcmahon's parody porn, even publicly said she felt great about it in a interview.

*


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715670803484774402



WWE says it was because of the porn, but in reality this is why they refused to let her back - because they knew she wanted it so bad. WWE is full of Narcissistic Personality disorder types who use passive aggressive methods to punish people whom they don't like or feel superior to. 

Wait for the likes of HHH to come out with a "heartfelt" tribute to her now, like Stephanie just did. All part of the Narcissist's playbook to keep their outer image positive.

This is not to say that Chyna didn't have her issues, but WWE's actions over the last 15 years completely contrary to the bullshit words they will inevitably spew out.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I think a large part of the Stephanie venom was two-fold:

First, it was the "wrong time" post about her workout late-night, after it became evident Chyna had passed away.

Second, it's the whole corporate mentality which might've contributed to Chyna's death -- the "we're not going to put her in the Hall because she did THAT!!!", especially because anyone with an ounce of knowledge knows there's a porn star in the Hall right now.

That's why I think a lot of people are slagging Stephanie. The first part may or may not be valid -- and, as I said, if it is: Stephanie needs to step down.


----------



## Zayniac (Apr 11, 2016)

X Pac, Nash or Hall next ... sad day, RIP big girl


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

If we're just going to slag on people because they're "unstable" and "bipolar", then you don't want anything to do with me.

Those two words may be two of the KINDER descriptions I've gotten the 20 or so years.

Take your sanctimonious attitude (and you know who you are) and shove it squarely where the sun don't shine!


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

muttgeiger said:


> Not sure what people wanted Steph to do here. She pretty much had to say something. I'm sure HHH will say something similar. There were obvious issues there, but she didn't slide in any underhanded digs or anything.
> 
> That said, RIP Chyna. She def should have gotten more recognition, but I think the fans still remember her contributions, and will for a long time to come.


*Stephanie is in no win situation here. If she says something, they call her hypocrite, if she doesn't, they call her dis-respective and petty.*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

She dead on my birthday... I'm so sad.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

The sad thing is that we'll have to watch somebody else accept the HOF award on her behalf.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I lost my mom three weeks ago and now Chyna

fuck 2016


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Some reactions in here are epic and remind me of a Triple H promo. He was saying losers always blame everyone else for their own issues. No one forced her to make the choices she made, at some point she needs to take responsibility for her own actions. After all it takes a strong person to make choices to make their life better. She played a very strong woman, but maybe she wasn't strong at all.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> WWE shouldn't put her in the HOF just because she is dead. Seriously what is with putting people up on a pedestal when they die. Just acknowledge they died and move on.


There's a little more to the story here, KC. In fact, there's a lot more.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> I lost my mom three weeks ago and now Chyna
> 
> fuck 2016


Sorry for you loss  condolences to you and your family


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> WWE shouldn't put her in the HOF just because she is dead. Seriously what is with putting people up on a pedestal when they die. Just acknowledge they died and move on.


Guy... She had a GOAT career... The problem was her personality and bitching about Stephanie and HHH.. Now she is dead, they don't has any problem to put her there


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Oh my God! This is so sad. Poor Chyna and Rest In Peace.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

avccountant said:


> *Stephanie is in no win situation here. If she says something, they call her hypocrite, if she doesn't, they call her dis-respective and petty.*


Either way she's still a dumb bitch.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JayM said:


> Sorry for you loss  condolences to you and your family


Thanks bro!  o/


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I was just watching SummerSlam 1999 earlier today, which she was heavily involved in the main storyline of the triple threat match leading up to the PPV with HHH/Mankind/Stone Cold for the title.

RIP.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

BackstabberColón said:


> http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away


Kind of sad this is what had to happen before the company gave her recognition


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

The Show Stealer said:


> Sad that she'll never get to see the company recognize her in the HOF if they ever do.
> 
> Love her or hate her,* she had a huge impact on the Attitude Era*.


Absolutely. Most of her fans are those that grew up with her in that era. The last time she really was in wrestling was shortly in 2011 in TNA. To get off topic, I'd rather watch them these days especially now. I remember Mick Foley helping her with her documentary. I know that she had many friends that cared about her, and obviously her fans. It sucks to know all of this. It's all very sad. Most recent female wrestler death I knew of was Luna. And now....Chyna. Just hard to kind of grasp because of growing up watching them during that time, not what it is today.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Stephanie that fucking bitch. Happy seeing the whore being roasted.


*Nobody's roasting Stephanie. Nothing's going to happen. You folks shouldn't waste your time on Stephanie, this isn't about her.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the woman was literally BEGGGING for help. She was literally screaming in everyones face "PLEASE, FOR The LOVE OF GOD, I NEED HELP"...and no one did.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> I lost my mom three weeks ago and now Chyna
> 
> fuck 2016


Sorry to hear that man. Hope you are coping ok


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Darren Criss said:


> I lost my mom three weeks ago and now Chyna
> 
> fuck 2016


My condolences man, losing a loved one sucks ass. Even worse when its the one who brought you into this world


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

R.I.P. ninth wonder of the world .. :/


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> the woman was literally BEGGGING for help. She was literally screaming in everyones face "PLEASE, FOR The LOVE OF GOD, I NEED HELP"...and no one did.


*I'm not sure how accusing Triple H of domestic abuse, making a mcmahon parody porn and accusing Xpac of date rape is "begging" for help. If it is, then its quite a twisted way to do it, in which case can you really blame WWE for trying? *


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

avccountant said:


> *If she had tweeted that after 4 or 5 years of being clean, sober and no drug issues, fans would've definitely sided with her on this. But she was a unstable and bipolar person, burying the company, making a parody porn imitating mcmahons, accusing Triple H of domestic abuse, showing up in TNA doing a pedigree, accusing Xpac of date rape etc..etc.. and then tweeting shite like this....whats the point? You either clean up your act or you don't. You can't half ass it and expect everyone to sympathize with you.
> 
> Chyna after she made queen of the ring, Mcmahon's parody porn, even publicly said she felt great about it in a interview.
> 
> *


That's a load of hogwash and you know it.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> I lost my mom three weeks ago and now Chyna
> 
> fuck 2016


*That's terrible. I'm sorry for your loss. Condolences to your family.*


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry to those who don't want it to be about Stephanie.

It is.

This whole corporate bullshit and appealing and booking to get sponsors and reputable companies and all this shit may well have (we DO NOT KNOW!!!!) contributed to this woman's death.

And when it is absolutely OPEN and KNOWN *HYPOCRISY* on the subject, then the corporate sides of WWE are going to go under fire -- and Stephanie is first in line to a lot of people on that regard.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

GetDown said:


> R.I.P. ninth wonder of the world .. :/


Why on earth did you post that mashup?


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Either way she's still a dumb bitch.


And a cunt.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

avccountant said:


> *I'm not sure how accusing Triple H of domestic abuse, making a mcmahon parody porn and accusing Xpac of date rape is "begging" for help. If it is, then its quite a twisted way to do it, in which case can you really blame WWE for trying? *


i wont respond to you with a good, honest answer until you change your font. I told you last time


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Either way she's still a dumb bitch.


*Ok, now that you've gotten that out, does it make you feel good? Atleast good enough to stop talking about Stephanie in a RIP Chyna thread? *


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

When I first heard this, I was hoping it was a hoax. Unfortunately, that's not the case. Am I honestly surprised? No. But despite that, it doesn't negate the sheer tragedy of this situation. Not to sound too melodramatic but every time I saw Chyna upload one of her YouTube videos, I practically could see the pain she was in. I didn't have to be a world renowned psychiatrist to tell the woman was obviously suffering in some capacity. It's a shame that she'll receive respect only after she's gone. I know there will be those who will say that it's apropos given the life she lived but it's still a shame that it ended so abruptly for her like this.

RIP Chyna.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

Man I really had hopes for her turning her life around. She was always my favorite woman wrestler. 

R.I.P chyna

I'm going to dig out her autobiography and read it again


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Sorry to those who don't want it to be about Stephanie.
> 
> It is.
> 
> ...


could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

avccountant said:


> *
> 
> 
> As I said, this shouldn't be about Stephanie.
> ...


*



avccountant said:



This really leaves Triple H and Stephanie in a very awkward position. People are expecting some kind of response to this news from these two. But how can Hunter say or even tweet anything regarding his ex's death publicly without it attracting more controversy? Same way its public knowledge Stephanie hated Chyna, and really as a woman she has every right to dislike the ex of her husband. But now she will be forced to respond because fans are expecting it of her. This really leaves them in a bad spot.

Chyna is hurting them even in her death.

Click to expand...



You're making it about Stephanie and Triple H, as much as anyone else is.

It actually appears that you care more about the public response Triple H and Stephanie receive, than you do about a former WWE performer dying.

RIP Chyna*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Did not expect to hear this... RIP Chyna. Probably just best to leave it at that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

avccountant said:


> *Atleast good enough to stop talking about Stephanie in a RIP Chyna thread? *


BRB, gonna have to recover from that irony.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Man that is sad and unfortunate. RIP Chyna, I will remember you as the badass woman of WWF.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This is probably Chyna's last interview. In it, she talks about how the whole Stephanie and HHH situation went down, and the effect it had on her life and career:



LilOlMe said:


> Here is the interview. Much of the HHH stuff starts at the 28:56 mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Steph & media. 


The Steph defender really shouldn't be lecturing about talking about Steph, btw, while they're consistently shitting all over Chyna in her own death thread. Keep spinning.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I really think the "suspension of disbelief" required to be a pro wrestling fan goes far beyond the ring for some people.


----------



## capatisdumb (Aug 25, 2011)

redapple said:


> RIP SH


hopefully this marks the end of your terrible gimmick posting


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Hitman Hart said:


> You're making it about Stephanie and Triple H, as much as anyone else is.
> 
> It actually appears that you care more about the public response Triple H and Stephanie receive, than you do about a former WWE performer dying.
> 
> RIP Chyna


*
I'm merely responding to those who have it wrong. That is all. I've already said my condolences regarding Chyna's passing first thing. 
*


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

*If you listen to this Chyna's most recent interview on Opie and Anthony and her accusation of Xpac of date raping her, it sheds some light on her state of mind which might have contributed to her death....*


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

RIP Chyna. I can only hope WWE will now give you a place on the company's Hall of Fame.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

VINCE RUSSO is going to blow shit up during his next podcast. He loved Chyna.


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> VINCE RUSSO is going to blow shit up during his next podcast. He loved Chyna.


*Yeah Russo suddenly started loving Chyna after Triple H talked about her in Austin's podcast. He couldn't give two shits about her all those years.

Fuck that attention whore scumbag piece of shit. *


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

avccountant said:


> *Yeah Russo suddenly started loving Chyna after Triple H talked about her in Austin's podcast. He couldn't give two shits about her all those years.
> 
> Fuck that attention whore scumbag piece of shit. *


That's rich. Speaking of attention whore, you still haven't changed your attention seeking large font like i asked


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Awful news. 

RIP Chyna.

A pioneer of modern day women's wrestling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

R.I.P Chyna you were truly one of a kind female wrestler.

Also some people on this forum are so shallow and cold hearted.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Credit to her. Was way more over than she had any right to be. Even to this day.

Was able to maintain notoreity through TMZ etc. Probably the 2nd most recogniseable member of DX, after HHH.

Ultimately, a decent bodyguard but a terrible worker. The "pioneer" stuff is laughable but whatever.

The sad part is that its another mentally disabled person dying for nothing.

RIP.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

avccountant said:


> *Ok, now that you've gotten that out, does it make you feel good? Atleast good enough to stop talking about Stephanie in a RIP Chyna thread? *


Yes it does, she is a bitch bro. Can't say it enough about Stephanie.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Not surprising at all.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

It was a sad thing to read. But those who followed her career, this is simply not too unexpected. She lived her life in a downward spiral, from fame and fortune in WWE to doing hardcore porn movies, drugs, being involved in domestic disturbance and all that sad shit.

I felt sad for the poor girl due to all her demons. But I feel even more sorry for the family she left behind her...

R.I.P Joanie "9th Wonder of the world - Chyna" Laurer

Your contributions to the wrestling business will never be forgotten, you were a game changer. We, the fans know you will forever be a well-deserved Hall of famer


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

Funny how everyone thinks they are fucking insiders on here. None of you has any idea what exactly happened between Chyna, Hunter and Steph. So calm the fuck down and pay respect to Chyna ffs.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*sigh* Another passing. Just crazy.

R.I.P. Chyna. My condolences.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> VINCE RUSSO is going to blow shit up during his next podcast. He loved Chyna.












Chyna's final interview preview with him.

- Vic


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

What a goddamn shame. RIP Chyna.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

RIP Chyna


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TxSqkBSSK4

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...onfronted-triple-h-roddy-piper-s-funeral.html

RIP Chnyna


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

SHIRLEY said:


> Credit to her. Was way more over than she had any right to be. Even to this day.
> 
> Was able to maintain notoreity through TMZ etc. Probably the 2nd most recogniseable member of DX, after HHH.
> 
> ...


She was a pioneer name one women's wrestler that beat the shit out of men before Chyna?


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Yes it does, she is a bitch bro. Can't say it enough about Stephanie.


*I'm not sure what's fueling your such intense hatred on Stephanie. In all her career, never have Stephanie, even once, said anything bad about Chyna. Even when asked about Chyna, Stephanie never badmouthed the woman. 

And here's a little known fact, in the infamous Howard stern interview, during a topic of conversation when Howard started mocking Chyna, Stephanie actually defended Chyna to him. Heck even now, Stephanie is only paying her respects to Chyna after her passing. *


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP very sad news, i was a small kid during the DX original run and mainly remember her for her run in early 00' with Jericho, Eddie and the IC title. She was one of a kind. 

Hope the WWE give her a sendoff on RAW and acknowledge her passing, maybe a HoF induction nexr year? Hope it wont be ignored like Test or Umagas deaths were.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh no, she was so young. That's disappointing . RIP Chyna,


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

RIP. 

This one seems extra sad to me for some reason. I think she clung to the idea that one day she would work things out with the WWE and get some recognition for what she did there, but ultimately it never happened. She absolutely 100% deserves to be in the HoF.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

It is unfortunate. I think we all know that she struggled in the past with substance abuse, and I hope this wasn't the case here. I do remember her almost solely for her time in WWE, and she did have an impact during her time in DX and with Eddie Guerrero. She was part of a huge era for wrestling and its fans.

I was actually going to meet her in a few weeks. It is sad to think about that now. I doubt my brother knows, and he'll be upset.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

not shocking at all but very sad


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn not Chyna she was too young. Rip


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting Chyna's interview with Vince Russo. She had her troubles but I believed Chyna's version of events on her break up with HHH and firing from WWE. She wasn't able to move on from her hurt and that's on her, but they did hurt her. 

Stephanie McMahon is trending on Twitter and it ain't nice from what I've seen so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to young to go out. She did seem to have a lot of demons thanks to both Steph and Haitch and from working within the WWE itself that she just never seemed to overcome. It's just a shame she never got the chance to reconcile with both of them and the company before her passing 

RIP Chyna


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What is it with 2016 and famous people dying? Jesus, stahp it :mj2

RIP


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't say I'm surprised. Will be interested to see the toxocology report.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sad news, another wrestler gone too young

RIP


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

The Grim Reaper looks to be Time's Person Of The Year.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:mj2

The Attitude Era meant a hell of a lot to me, it holds a very special place in my heart, and anytime I hear of someone from the Attitude Era passing away especially someone who was a major player in that era like Chyna was, it's like a part of my childhood also dying too. 

I enjoyed watching Chyna so much in the Attitude Era as part of DX and in her storyline with Eddie. Whenever I go back and watch old episodes of Raw and Smackdown from 2000, she looked like she had a genuinely fun time back then as did I watching.

Despite how she's been acting in recent years, I still always had love for her. Her story has been a tragic one and it's been a damn shame seeing someone I grew up watching hit rock bottom. But she's finally at peace now.

I hope The Ninth Wonder Of The World makes it into the Hall Of Fame one day like she deserves to.

R.I.P Chyna.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I knew she had problems but I never thought of her as on the verge of death. Very sad news. RIP.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow I just found out about this. Very sad that Chyna is gone. RIP Chyna :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still don't want to believe it. R.I.P. Chyna!


----------



## avccountant (Apr 21, 2016)

Empress said:


> Thanks for posting Chyna's interview with Vince Russo. She had her troubles but I believed Chyna's version of events on her break up with HHH and firing from WWE. She wasn't able to move on from her hurt and that's on her, but they did hurt her.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon is trending on Twitter and it ain't nice from what I've seen so far.


*No, Steph isn't, but Eddie Guerrero is. *













Randy Lahey said:


> Can't say I'm surprised. Will be interested to see the toxocology report.


*Currrent speculation on the report is Death due to Overdose.*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Q & A from last year.

- Vic


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very sad. I myself am to blame in part I suppose. I was critical of her, but NEVER would have wanted thid for her. In fact I wish she would have been let back in, and be right there with Trish and Lita as Alumni.

We're all people, man....no one diserves to suffer if they are not murderers or rapists.........in fact, a little love can prevent such a thing.

We forget that. *I* forgot that with her. I take my criticism of her all back. Never occurred she was this bad....

RIP.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Very very sad, RIP. Much too young..


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Very sad, suspected overdose. It's true she's been a mess these last few years but she was awesome during her WWE run. She was a huge part of DX.

RIP.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Hopefully no one makes a circus out of her funeral like she did with Piper


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Stephanie is getting dragged all up and down Twitter. And she actually was trending, for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

avccountant said:


> *No, Steph isn't, but Eddie Guerrero is. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just took these screenshots.



















I know you're trying to defend Stephanie, but I have no reason to lie about what's on Twitter.


----------



## james85 (May 14, 2015)

Sad and tragic.
R.I.P


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn, what a sad way go, being dead for a couple days without anybody knowing.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

The whole thing with Steph is not suprising, people react different when addressing stuff like that. Personally I am stepping back at that one.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm somewhat gutted. Back in the day, she was my favorite female wrestler. One of my all time favorite Superstars. It's sad she had some demons and such. She was trying to find a different(and better) path in life as of the past couple of years. She will be missed. RIP.:crying:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:mj2 rest in piece - Joanie / Chyna


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Hopefully no one makes a circus out of her funeral like she did with Piper


hopefully no one makes a circus out of your funeral either. :kobe


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I figured it would take her dying before WWE would ever acknowledge her again. 

RIP


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Another SuperDiva died. Rest In Peace. Now gonna watch how WWE cover it. These 2 years are Total Blackout for Sports-entertainment. Hope era will back...


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I saw earlier some of her YouTube videos. Re: possible overdose. It looked from her videos she was sick, so maybe she was taking meds for that. It's obviously a sad thought to think...but she had issues with possible overdose and suicide attempt before. No reason to rationalize any further though...it is what happened: Chyna, RIP. :frown2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Trips is a grown man about this.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rip chyna you will be missed but at least you will be up there having fun with Eddie 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sad. But I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Shocked. 
R.I.P. Chyna R.I.P. Joanie.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> hopefully no one makes a circus out of your funeral either. :kobe


You seem upset


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

She died on my birthday. 
We've lost too many just in the last 2 years. Dusty Rhodes, Roddy Piper, Ultimate Warrior, Balls Mahoney, and now Chyna. Incredibly sad.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

R. I. P


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

RIP Chyna. 
I'll keep my thoughts to myself about WWE and their shady attitude for now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We're never gonna know the truth.

We had the Chyna truth, the McMahon truth and the actual truth.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

RIP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

At the risk of unwarranted romanticizing, Chyna's career called to mind Icarus. 

Most careers in professional wrestling are fleeting. Hers was, but it was a supernova of a career, burning brilliantly, perhaps a little too closely to the sun, and all too fast. Her WWE career lasted a mere four years but they were four of the biggest in American professional wrestling history, and she left an indelible mark on the industry. From performing as an integral figure within DX to her controversial Intercontinental Championship programs to her successful storylines with Eddie Guerrero, even including her babyface feud against Ivory culminating at Wrestlemania XVII, and winning her last match at Judgment Day 2001 (happened to be in attendance) against another woman who, to some extent, changed the way many fans perceived individuals belonging to "the fairer sex," Chyna's standing on the roster neatly paralleled what is commonly referred to as the "Attitude Era." She was a major player in that era, and however it began, and however it ended, her place in wrestling history is secure. 

What brought that career to an abrupt end, a career that broke away from formative years defined by obstacles and painful trials and tribulations, as well as the details of a prolonged, unpleasant personal tailspin, are not necessary to go over at this time.

Tragic.

R.I.P.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope she found her peace, Godspeed China. She did bring plenty of fun to Raw.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

R.I.P. Chyna.

That is way way too young to go.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not super surprising, her life was just sad for a few years but it did seem like she was getting it back together.. But RIP.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Unfortunately she was a girl who anytime I saw her name in a headline expected it to be followed by "has passed away"...

She seemed to struggle with not being a WWF/WWE star and her life went on quite a spectacular downward spiral as soon as she left the place.

I watched her rise in real time, as it happened, every week and probably didn't appreciate the ground she broke at the time, when you consider what she actually did it's pretty amazing and very unlikely to be done again, she was such a physical presence working with other females just felt unnatural.

If there is such a thing as the afterlife I hope she finds the peace that she had been longing for.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

My buddy just texted me this and woke me up early for work. Sad news for sure and I even told my friend when she was filming her last adult movies that the lifestyle she lived, well I didn't see her being around for long. Then it happened.

Never the less she was one of the greatest females ever in WWE. Even had matches with dudes. Freak of nature really. Sad thing is after WWE it seemed like her life was on a constant down-ward spiral. RIP. She'll definitely be missed though especially to those who lived through the AE.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope she gets the recognition she deserves on Raw next week. She deserves a nice tribute video.

Despite how her life turned out after her WWE days, she had a huge impact and broke barriers for women in the business. 

RIP


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow so young!! Very sad, RIP Chyna


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Daaam. Wasn't she getting sober?

Sad...RIP


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

You were always great to see in the ring. Shame your life went the way it did.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, genuinely shocked by this... I hope she gets a nice tribute on RAW, she was so important to women in wrestling, DX, etc. But I'm not holding out any hope for it due to porn, etc


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Has it been confirmed anywhere what the expected cause is? Would not surprise me at all if it turns out to be self inflicted.


----------



## random260 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rip to the girl wanted to mend fences and wanted to get in hall of fame.

Yet wwe didn't want no part in it. Great job wwe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Mick Foley said:


> *GOODBYE JOANIE*
> 
> My heart is aching. My eyes are swollen from crying, having just talked to Joan Laurer's manager Anthony Anzaldo on the phone and been told that Chyna, the 9th Wonder of the World was no longer with us; gone at only 45.
> 
> ...


- Vic


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It's a shock and very sad but I kinda knew this was going to happen, I been wishing she got help for her demons years ago when she went on her mad social media tirade. It's a shame she never got the help she needed.

RIP Chyna.


----------



## TheMetGalaTM (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow this is is sad. Hope WWE finally inducts her into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Classy, genuine Mick. Of course no other to be closer to her and in the ring during the Attitude Era. The last time, besides 10 months ago at the convention, they probably saw and worked with each other was probably in TNA in 2011. I love Mick.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Such sad news. No matter what she did or what happened over the past few years she was a true icon for women's wrestling, R.I.P


----------



## Goorg (Apr 21, 2016)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Mick Foley is such an insincere piece of shit. If he was so close to her, then why in the fuck did he not ever try to help when she needed it? 

Its like everytime something happens in prowrestling, this fat hairy motherfucker runs to his facebook account first thing and unloads his little attention seeking posts. "Oh! you were so good to me and my family" "Brings a tear to my eye" blah blah typical sympathy seeking template catering to the online community. So phony, fake and embarrassing. In reality if the fat fuck meant those words, he would've atleast tried to offer real genuine help to the concerned person. But no, what we do is post some tear jerking insincere garbage, but more importantly we always mention the family, the son and the daughter in every post without fail. Fucking scum of the earth! 

People online won't realize it but assholes like Foley are the real cancer killing this industry.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheMetGalaTM said:


> Wow this is is sad. Hope WWE finally inducts her into the Hall of Fame.


I don't know that just makes WWE come across even worse "Yea now she's dead we'll induct her" 

No, WWE should wait a while longer in my opinion.



Goorg said:


> Mick Foley is such an insincere piece of shit. If he was so close to her, then why in the fuck did he not ever try to help when she needed it?
> 
> Its like everytime something happens in prowrestling, this fat hairy motherfucker runs to his facebook account first thing and unloads his little attention seeking posts. "Oh! you were so good to me and my family" "Brings a tear to my eye" blah blah typical sympathy seeking template catering to the online community. So phony, fake and embarrassing. In reality if the fat fuck meant those words, he would've atleast tried to offer real genuine help to the concerned person. But no, what we do is post some tear jerking insincere garbage, but more importantly we always mention the family, the son and the daughter in every post without fail. Fucking scum of the earth!
> 
> People online won't realize it but assholes like Foley are the real cancer killing this industry.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously Fuck the WWE. 

Chyna tried so hard to be accepted back and they continually blew her off. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq-Ta7fVWIA


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Has it been confirmed anywhere what the expected cause is? Would not surprise me at all if it turns out to be self inflicted.


Possible overdose. Prescription drugs. From her Youtube videos recently it seemed like she was sick and was taking meds for it. I also forget that she took meds for depression and anxiety I think. She could've also been drinking at the same time. Who really knows. 

It'd be interesting to watch Raw this Monday to see a tribute. But that's the only real investment I'll make lately.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Even though I expected further heartbreak for her, I didn't think it would be death and so soon.

Those words from Mick are fabulous and so show true warmth. WWE has acknowledged her death on their Facebook; but I highly doubt they'll do anything on Raw.

And that IMO is absolutely shameful.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Ouch. Poor Melina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719634070859190272


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

ellthom said:


> I don't know that just makes WWE come across even worse "Yea now she's dead we'll induct her"
> 
> No, WWE should wait a while longer in my opinion.


I'm not sure if even Luna (RIP as well) is in the HOF yet.


----------



## TheGambler (Jan 11, 2010)

Goorg said:


> Mick Foley is such an insincere piece of shit. If he was so close to her, then why in the fuck did he not ever try to help when she needed it?
> 
> Its like everytime something happens in prowrestling, this fat hairy motherfucker runs to his facebook account first thing and unloads his little attention seeking posts. "Oh! you were so good to me and my family" "Brings a tear to my eye" blah blah typical sympathy seeking template catering to the online community. So phony, fake and embarrassing. In reality if the fat fuck meant those words, he would've atleast tried to offer real genuine help to the concerned person. But no, what we do is post some tear jerking insincere garbage, but more importantly we always mention the family, the son and the daughter in every post without fail. Fucking scum of the earth!
> 
> People online won't realize it but assholes like Foley are the real cancer killing this industry.


this is just silly, you can only help someone so much


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WWE is finally acknowledging her. Now, when she's dead. Heh... Sorry, too late and too hypocritical for my taste. RIP, Joanie.


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

:trips3 :buried


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my God, I'm genuinely shocked.

Her entire life seemed like a train wreck, and yet I couldn't help but feel sympathy for her, as it sounded like she was alittle lost in life and never had the guidance she needed to fully flourish as a human being. Triple H and the WWE truly anchored her and supplied that direction, that sense of purpose, in turn instilling in her a healthy sense of self-worth. When those crucial elements were cruelly taken away, well...

A tragic end to one of the best female wrestlers ever. I'm so sad that she couldn't pull it all together in the end. Strong on the outside, and yet oh so fragile within, I always thought she was a delicate and beautiful individual. RIP to the 9th Wonder of the World.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

very sad. poor woman. RIP.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

RIP Chyna...
Wished she would've overcomed her demons...this sucks man


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

No...


----------



## Zayniac (Apr 11, 2016)

i wanted to watch something Chyna related in her honour .. but the mrs is in so i guess *Back Door* is out


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

WWE needs to be called out on this, we have to get this trending, tweet some hashtags such as #RIPChyna #JusticeForChyna #ChynaHOF #McmahonGuilt or something


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Sad that she never managed to overcome the issues that plagued her.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, didn't expect this news. Very sad stuff. RIP.

I guess they can now induct her in the HOF...


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

It's sad that she never got to fix life and died so young.May she rest in peace.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

RIP my childhood hero. I hope she would have had a better life than she had. She was done for this business too much to be ignored.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, no...how horrible.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

While I don't want to get too ahead of myself I do wonder if _*someone*_ was directly involved in her demise somehow. Those who followed her on social media know that Chyna had this very noticeable black eye on her right side of her face. Facebook followers asked again and again about it post after post. Unless I missed something I believe it was never fully revealed how she got that as Chyna insisted upon posting about _other_ things instead.

Either way my deep condolences go to her close ones... I don't know if I will ever get over the fact that she will not feature her own HOF-speech.

May you Rest In Peace dear one.


----------



## nopc (Dec 17, 2015)

Ah the flip floppers are back. If Chyna was alive you would all be ripping her to shreds but now she is dead you are all acting like you are mortified.

You don't care about Chyna one bit, just care about yourselves... selfish assholes. Acting like the victim, oh you poor things.

RIP Chyna thanks for the memories.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chyna just 4 months ago. Looks perfectly normal. :mj2


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

avccountant said:


> *If she had tweeted that after 4 or 5 years of being clean, sober and no drug issues, fans would've definitely sided with her on this. But she was a unstable and bipolar person, burying the company, making a parody porn imitating mcmahons, accusing Triple H of domestic abuse, showing up in TNA doing a pedigree, accusing Xpac of date rape etc..etc.. and then tweeting shite like this....whats the point? You either clean up your act or you don't. You can't half ass it and expect everyone to sympathize with you.
> 
> Chyna after she made queen of the ring, Mcmahon's parody porn, even publicly said she felt great about it in a interview.
> 
> *


You're an idiot, stop hating and lose that stupid font

RIP Chyna


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It was sad to see her life and herself to deteriorate to what it was. No matter what you thought of her at one time, 45 is too young for anyone go. RIP.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also very shocked and saddened, she was such a pioneer for the industry. She broke barriers and truly redefined what a woman could be and do in the world of professional wrestling. Her struggles have been well documented but I'd rather not think about that right now. I'll just remember her as 'The Ninth Wonder Of The World' and the only female to have won the WWE Intercontinental Championship. RIP Chyna.


----------



## srfc4444 (Apr 6, 2008)

No surprise really, her life has been on a downward spiral since she was gone from the WWE, sad the way it went for her.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think the WWE did enough for her, I don't think the WWE does enough for all of it's retired stars, heck they barely do enough for those still employed.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I know everyone saw it coming, but Chyna dying at 45 is still a huge fucking bummer.

ps: and even worse if the rumors of suicide were true.



Chyna should not be blamed. She was mentally ill. Yes, she should have seeked help, but that's the only accountability she deserves. This is an example of how debilitating drugs/alchohol abuse and mental illness are.




Big Dog said:


> I don't think the WWE did enough for her, I don't think the WWE does enough for all of it's retired stars, heck they barely do enough for those still employed.


They apparently sponser rehab for some stars (such as Scott Hall), but I wouldn't really blame WWE here. They're a business, not a nanny.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

she did try to seek out of WWE, for redemption, HOF, and likely their Rehab facility. But they turned a blind eye to her.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The story of her passing was actually the first thing on the MSNBC news at 5:00 this morning, I was pretty surprised by that.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

This is awful news. I seriously hope WWE acknowledges this. One of the most popular and influential female wrestlers ever. R.I.P

Edit: Surprisingly WWE has acknowledged it. I'm glad they have.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Has it been confirmed anywhere what the expected cause is? Would not surprise me at all if it turns out to be self inflicted.


The first news report I read said that she had been taking meds to help her sleep, could have been a simple over dose like Heath Ledger a few years back.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

RIP Chyna.

As for Heitch and Steph goes, this video was never so accurate

https://youtu.be/9zhM4fqv5Ec?t=151


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

R.I.P always sad when someone is taken so young.

Ironically she probably be inducted into the hall of fame now she's passed away. Such a waste, hopefully she's found some peace.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Shocking news! RIP to a pioneering female wrestler. 

Here's a great message about her.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> I know everyone saw it coming, but Chyna dying at 45 is still a huge fucking bummer.
> 
> ps: and even worse if the rumors of suicide were true.
> 
> ...


Just a difference in cultures I guess, americans chew you up and spit you out, sporting professions elsewhere in the world have a moral obligation to look after their former stars.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Very sad to here about her passing. Definitely one of the pioneers of woman's wrestling. Probably was a drug overdose if I was to bet. She should have been in the HOF years ago, but hopefully WWE does right and puts her in next year. RIP.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

It's sad that WWE were never open to talks with her about the HOF and willing to bury the hatchet. It makes this even more tragic. I was so shocked when I heard about this today. Rest in Paradise Chyna.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*



El Dandy said:


> I guess this means no Chyna/Sunny porno


If a positive can come from death, this is it.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

I was hoping she would be inducted in the WWE Hall of Fame and improve her life. I think she hit rock bottom being cheated on..


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Dark Paladin said:


> Edit: Surprisingly WWE has acknowledged it. I'm glad they have.


They kinda of had to she is to big of a name to ignore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152
*You've got some nerve bitch. You spent the last decade trying to erase her from history. You've denied her constant requests to be inducted into the Hall of Fame. Get the fuck out with this fake ass sympathy.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Awful news 

R.I.P. Chyna


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152
> *You've got some nerve bitch. You spent the last decade trying to erase her from history. You've denied her constant requests to be inducted into the Hall of Fame. Get the fuck out with this fake ass sympathy.*


That makes me so angry... She would have been better not saying anything. It would have been less of an insult.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152
> *You've got some nerve bitch. You spent the last decade trying to erase her from history. You've denied her constant requests to be inducted into the Hall of Fame. Get the fuck out with this fake ass sympathy.*


Ehhh while Chyna defiantly deserves to be in the HOF she shouldn't of went in til her life was all sorted out giving her a live mic is not a good idea.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the least shocking early deaths in pro-wrestling history I'm afraid. A day that's seemed sadly inevitable for years. A very troubled soul. Rest in peace, Chyna.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So they acknowledge her when she dies. This company is a straight cancer.


Punk's words sting yet again.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

What in the actual fuck has happened??? Chyna dead? IF true, than that was prolly suicide. She didn't look happy at all recently. Maybe depressions.




El Dandy said:


> I guess this means no Chyna/Sunny porno


Show some decency, you twat. And no, I don't have a problem with porn, I'm certainly not prudish at all, but we're talking about a dead person here.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

RIP Chyna, she was the Ronda Rousey of the 90s in terms of empowerment of women, she changed the game for women's wrestling 

still feels so surreal


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

wow that's terrible 
I feel really bad now because of how often people made fun of her for various reasons


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152
> *You've got some nerve bitch. You spent the last decade trying to erase her from history. You've denied her constant requests to be inducted into the Hall of Fame. Get the fuck out with this fake ass sympathy.*


honestly it's better than not mentioning her at all, I know there's some history and bad blood and I do agree Chyna got the short end of the stick, but acknowledging it is better off than snubbing the issue completely


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

Sad....She is in a much better place now.

Fuck you Stephanie McMahon and fuck you HHH.

This is BS because though she deserves to be in the HOF for her talent. If she is inducted now, it will be done just to appease her fans. The WWE will make it seem like like they are doing this because of her talent when they will likely brush it off as appeasing her fan base


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Sad, but not surprising. Hopefully WWE rings the bell for her and finally gives her an induction into the Hall of Fame as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Very tragic news. She had a lot of demons, she had a lot of issues and sadly became a joke. But with people like her you always hope that they can sort themselves out.

Shes an iconic female wrestler who had amazing highs but even "greater" lows. More than that she's a human being who's life didnt turn out so great and she took it badly and never seed to recover.

As far as Steph mouring her death. Well its possible to not want her associated with WWE anymore but still mourn her passing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Horrible, horrible news. Just tragic really. This was the last thing I expected to read when I got up this morning.

R.I.P. Joanie.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its sad that people only begin to respect you in death and don't appreciate you or celebrate you while you are alive


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dark Paladin said:


> This is awful news. I seriously *hope WWE acknowledges this*. One of the most popular and influential female wrestlers ever. R.I.P
> 
> Edit: Surprisingly WWE has acknowledged it. I'm glad they have.


Seems like they "have to" now. Lots of media attention.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Stephanie should have kept her mouth shut on this one. It would have actually come better from HHH.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow thats just surprising . RIP


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Posters telling people what to and what not to tweet. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

While I didn't have the chance to see her during the AE Era, it always sucks when an icon of the WWE history dies, no matter what happens after said career. May she rest in peace.

Stephanie (and WWE as a whole) proving once again to be annoying bitches. They've spent years ignoring her, now that she's dead, they all play the sympathy card, gotta save the "image" somehow. As for someone itt, you can defend them all you like, but know this, you're just as stupid and annoying as them, there is no excuse.



GeniusSmark said:


> Posters telling people what to and what not to tweet. :lol


It's called decency, which clearly neither you nor Stephanie have. Figures.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

tbm98 said:


> Seems like they "have to" now. Lots of media attention.


Yeah if the mainstream media wasn't covering this then you can be sure that they wouldn't have said anything because they didn't acknowledge her while she was alive.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Before today no one gave a dam about Chyna. Now all of a sudden she's everyone's favourite Diva ever. One thing I hate about death is the fake love it brings that was not there when the person was alive. Anyway, R.I.P Chyna


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

Not saying anything that has not been said but this is sad. It's awful watching all these wrestlers die young. Chyna has not really been on the radar much but I will always remember the heyday (for me anyway) of the late 90s early 00's wrestling with her in it. She will be missed.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Re: The Watman date rape allegations are not far-fetched at all. Years ago the British Bulldog's ex-wife said that using GHB on girls/wives is commonplace amongst wrestlers.

She said that she'd wake up to her ass bleeding because of it.

She said that the Big Bossman turned wrestlers onto it. I've always looked at him as a predator ever since.

It's so bad that apparently Neidhart's wife just responded like "oh, yeah, that." Like "duh, of course."

I don't know why on Earth people don't realize how scummy wrestlers are. Waltman beat up another girl too. IIRC, it's the one who played Ken Shamrock's sister.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Can anyone find a source on cause of death? Was it suicide? Accidental overdose? Car accident? Murder? 

If this was suicide.. I know what that feels like. She's been hurt and trapped and probably lost hope. She's free from pain now. RIP to her..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This sucks, I was always hoping she would reconcile with the WWE. She was definitely a favorite of mine back in the day. RIP


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is tragic. It seems that Chyna had an absolutely miserable time the last few years of her life. She clearly had mental problems and yet she was ignored by WWE and HHH who could've reached out to try and help her. To make matters worse her vulnerable position was exploited by some disingenuous porn company. Fuck all of them.

RIP Chyna


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

RIP Chyna.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

damn RIP. I'm not really surprised since she was a wreck but it's still sad considering I used to watch her on tv a couple decades ago


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Poor Chyna. What shitty things have happened to her and now this. She certainly was a unique talent. R.I.P.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rocky Mark said:


> honestly it's better than not mentioning her at all, I know there's some history and bad blood and I do agree Chyna got the short end of the stick, but acknowledging it is better off than snubbing the issue completely


*It's hypocritical. Don't disown someone, spend over 10 years spiting them, and then act sad when they die. They had plenty of opportunities to make amends with her and they refused. Scott Hall was an alcoholic, X-Pac was a drug addict, The New Age Outlaws were drug addicts, and Triple H did everything in his power to rehabilitate all of them. They could have come to a consensus on her behavior if they wanted. Stephanie refused to assist or associate with Chyna in any capacity, but it's no surprise that she's all over social media to keep herself relevant. I would say the same thing if Hogan died tomorrow and they started plastering his name everywhere. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can't say I'm surprised given how her life has gone post WWE. 

I always felt bad for her. I mean she suffered a huge heartbreak and lost everything all at once (family, job, home, etc.) and it felt like she never recovered from it. 

I can understand that heartbreak, but there also comes a point where you can't let it rule your life, and I don't think Joanie had a strong support system around her to get her out of that dark place. 

Its a shame that things never really turned around for her. I hope her life serves as an example of what can happen if you don't get the help when you need it. 

RIP Chyna.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Before today no one gave a dam about Chyna. Now all of a sudden she's everyone's favourite Diva ever. One thing I hate about death is the fake love it brings that was not there when the person was alive. Anyway, R.I.P Chyna


It was hard to talk about her if she doesn't do something to talk about. I may not talk about her for a while but I never forget how impactful she was for me and for business. Back then I have zero care about women wrestling but I always watched Chyna matches. I'm pretty sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm generally willing to give Stephanie the benefit of the doubt on some stuff, but it was certainly bitchy of her to be the one to make a tweet about it. If she was such a pioneer, why did you spend 10+ years trying to forget about her?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if The Rock will mention her on Twitter.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

People need to think before laying into Steph, quite honestly. She was in a lose/lose situation. Imagine the flack she'd have got if she said absolutely nothing. People here would have shat on her whatever she did. End of the day, Chyna has accused her husband of all kinds of things. IMO, Steph has played this as well as she could have - she kept it professional. She commented on the passing of one of the most important female figures in her companies recent history in her capacity as a WWE exec, and that's it. She'd get flack whatever she did.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> While I didn't have the chance to see her during the AE Era, it always sucks when an icon of the WWE history dies, no matter what happens after said career. May she rest in peace.
> 
> Stephanie (and WWE as a whole) proving once again to be annoying bitches. They've spent years ignoring her, now that she's dead, they all play the sympathy card, gotta save the "image" somehow. As for someone itt, you can defend them all you like, but know this, you're just as stupid and annoying as them, there is no excuse.
> 
> ...


Don't quote me again idiot.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Stephanie is a sycophant.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Terrible news. I was a fan of Chyna when she first arrived. She was amazing to just see in person. In fact everyone thought she was a man (even Howard Stern). She was a real woman. Her physical size was impressive and she was heads over heels just more legit than the rest of her female competition, even today. Her role with Eddie actually brings a tear to my eye. Done writing.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn. R.i.p.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is sad. At first I thought that it was some kind of a joke, but turns out it's real. Unexpected, to say the least. R.I.P.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Triple H maybe could have redeemed himself for getting Chyna some help and have a really long talk with her so she could spill out everything. I think deep down, Chyna wanted him to acknowledge her. She was screaming for help all these years. Sometimes you need help from outside forces and she never got it. 

I really wish Joanie and Steph and Triple H buried the hatchet. Its an awful weight to carry on your shoulders and prevents you from being happy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sad situation particularly (and I have my doubts) if Chyna's side of her life story is true. RIP. Does Trips attend the funeral? On one hand, it is a close co-worker, on another it is an ex fiance who accused you of being a woman beater, you have no obligation through kids since they had any and I imagine someone without decorum starts something. Perhaps he goes with someone to help simmer things.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

QWERTYOP said:


> People need to think before laying into Steph, quite honestly. She was in a lose/lose situation. Imagine the flack she'd have got if she said absolutely nothing. People here would have shat on her whatever she did. End of the day, Chyna has accused her husband of all kinds of things. IMO, Steph has played this as well as she could have - she kept it professional. She commented on the passing of one of the most important female figures in her companies recent history in her capacity as a WWE exec, and that's it. She'd get flack whatever she did.


They should of just had Shane or Vince represent the company on this matter and not Steph.


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

The pit in my stomach hasn't left since finding out 8 hours ago that one of the wrestlers on TV I looked forwarded too each monday night after school has left us for another spiritual plaine. First female intercontinetal champ. KOTR partcipant, even beated Trips in matches. Her chemistry with Jericho was awesome and the fact she proved you don't gotta look like Barbie to be a legitamet competitor in a industry dominated by men. 

Royal Rumble 2001 I legit thought she broke her neck and was sad to see her go. Marked when she won the belt from Jeff Jerret at No Mercy 99 in a Good Housekeeping match. Say what you want about drugs and the misyakes Chyna made but in the end a human being died and its sad to see anyone go when you grew up watchinh them on TV no less.

Thank you, Joanie Laurer. Hope Eddie and Owen greeted you at the crossroad.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Before today no one gave a dam about Chyna. Now all of a sudden she's everyone's favourite Diva ever. One thing I hate about death is the fake love it brings that was not there when the person was alive. Anyway, R.I.P Chyna





Pummy said:


> It was hard to talk about her if she doesn't do something to talk about. I may not talk about her for a while but I never forget how impactful she was for me and for business. Back then I have zero care about women wrestling but I always watched Chyna matches. I'm pretty sure I'm not alone.


Before today and this year was 15 years ago, and I've watched her among with others during that time from 1998-2001. I also remember seeing her on Surreal Life. Wow...seems forever ago.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> Rocky Mark said:
> 
> 
> > honestly it's better than not mentioning her at all, I know there's some history and bad blood and I do agree Chyna got the short end of the stick, but acknowledging it is better off than snubbing the issue completely
> ...


They are just being polite. Just like 90 percent of people in this thread. Have you seen all the other Chyna thread before this one? People calling her a piece of shit and wishing she would die. 

Honestly, what was WWE supposed to do. She said some horrible stuff about them. Tried to ruin them. She chose to do porn and drugs and not go to the rehab that WWE offered. What more was this company supposed to do for her? Yes HHH ended their relationship, but that was 20 years ago. Everyone moved on except for her. 

You act like its the WWE's responsibility to take care of these people and not let them ruin their own lives. Yes, HHH helped all those people but then they were not saying shit about HHH, she was. You know, calling him abusive, beating her, that X Pac raped her and much more crap about the company in general. 


Anyways R.I.P Chyna.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't watched a lot of her matches, I didn't follow her career that much, but I saw the influence and impact she had on the wrestling industry. She contributed so much in the industry, so much the she's one of the women who revolutionized how women were treated in wrestling and her influence is still on going until today. Her life's had it's ups and downs, but it's also evident that she always tried to stand up again in order to overcome her demons. Sadly, her life ended in such a way, but we can still remember how much she gave for the industry. Rest in Power, Chyna.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Really sad to hear / read. May she Rest in Peace.

Amazed at the floods of nice messages about her though, it's a massive shame that, often, people have to pass for anything nice to be said. Some of it comes across as going through the motions and hypocritical, specifically to hear people who have not said anything positive before calling her their friend.

Overall though, another one gone far too young. Hope she is at peace now.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

R.I.P Chyna this is sad news..

Drugs or "medication" - it is the same shit and it will get you sooner or later - it's a shame!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Funny seeing all wwe folks saying nice things about her now that she's dead, never seemed to say anything nice about her when she was alive and obviously struggling. I bet they even try to put her in the HOF now - probably because she can't give her own acceptance speech. 

She was an absolute trainwreck, surprised she even made it to 45yo. A lot of that was wwe - specifically HHH and Stephanie - doing her dirty.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Really sad to hear / read. May she Rest in Peace.
> 
> Amazed at the floods of nice messages about her though, it's a massive shame that, often, people have to pass for anything nice to be said. Some of it comes across as going through the motions and hypocritical, specifically to hear people who have not said anything positive before calling her their friend.
> 
> Overall though, another one gone far too young. Hope she is at peace now.


It's a sorry world were the most vocal are trolls and the kindest keep quiet.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Fuck!

there are no words...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Seriously Fuck the WWE.
> 
> Chyna tried so hard to be accepted back and they continually blew her off.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq-Ta7fVWIA


And rightfully so. In between takes she was blowing people off to.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Can people just sit down and don't use someone death for your own agenda please. I know some people here dislike Stephanie. But using Chyna death for shitting on Stephanie was uncalled for. She finally acknowledge Chyna. That's enough. Who cares what is real reason. Seem like some people care more about shit on Steph than Chyna's death itself. That was sad.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RIP Chyna.

Annoying that everyone who passes away suddenly was 'everyone's favourite' though despite being given endless amounts of shit when alive.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn, this is sad. R.I.P Chyna


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Its sad that people only begin to respect you in death and don't appreciate you or celebrate you while you are alive


Ain't that the fucking truth. It's terrible how people can treat someone who is struggling with personal demons. 

Honestly, I'm sad about this incredibly tragic news of Joanie Laurer's passing. I was entertained and respected Chyna and what she accomplished in the WWF. Just a damn shame witnessing a life downward spiral. 

Rest In Peace Chyna! :crying:


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Hoping this isn't true...

Rest in peace, Chyna x Whether WWE wants to acknowledge you or not, the fans will remember and appreciate you forever.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I honestly wonder if HHH wanted to help her like he helped Hall and Waltman and HBK, but Steph was the one keeping it from happening. HHH seems like he would go out of the way to help his friends, while steph seems more like a vindictive, duplicitous, hypocritical and petty bitch every day. It wouldn't be the first time someone's wife/gf forbade someone from ever having any contact with their ex before.

Has HHH responded or posted anything yet, or just Steph?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rip


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

Man to just think in the span of 3 years we lost warrior dusty piper bockwinkel gagne lemmy rotten and now chyna must suck.

R.I.P Chyna


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

GeniusSmark said:


> Don't quote me again idiot.


All right, so, I'll continue to call you out on your bullshit and do whatever I want, whether you like it or not :kobe3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, everyone knew she had problems but I didn't expect this. She is still relatively young, a damn shame she was never able to get her life back on track.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

This is the first nice thread about Chyna that I've come across on here. I'm sure the whore jokes will continue at noon.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Chyna.



The Tempest said:


> It's called decency, which clearly neither you nor Stephanie have. Figures.


So its indecent to put aside your differences and pay respects to someone who just passed away? Because from what I'm seeing that's exactly what Stephanie did. No one forced Stephanie to show respect to Chyna. I'm pretty sure she knows she isn't winning any brownie points from the internet community no matter what she did. 

And I'm not seeing where these "WWE tried to erase Chyna" allegations are coming from. WWE never did that, Stephanie never did, hell fuck Triple H never did even after he was accused by her of domestic abuse. Chyna was regularly featured in all DX DVDs including the ones produced post 06. She was always mentioned in WWE.com and WWE's official youtube videos. 

And the last time Triple H talked about Chyna, he pretty much called her the greatest female wrestler in modern WWE. No one tried to erase Chyna, she isn't Chris Benoit. Sure, WWE denied her hall of fame but they also had their valid reasons for it. No one can deny that fact with a straight face. Chyna was a mess, and a junkie. WWE wanted Chyna to deal with her issues first, before coming to them for anything, she obviously didn't. Even before death, she was filming a documentary attempting to tarnish the brand of WWE, and showed up at HQ for filming illegally. The asshole manager she had was likely leading her into this mess. 

You can't simply blame WWE for her issues. She wasn't willing to change and certainly wasn't willing to accept help. Xpac was the one person in her life who kept close contact and truly tried to help her and what did she do? She accused him of date rape and basically told him to fuck off.




Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Before today no one gave a dam about Chyna. Now all of a sudden she's everyone's favourite Diva ever. One thing I hate about death is the fake love it brings that was not there when the person was alive. Anyway, R.I.P Chyna


QFT. Its amazing and kinda disgusting how death glorifies someone. I've even seen some people wish death on the woman on occasions. Now she becomes their god. What a complete joke.

The irony of the whole thing is that no one cared about her and certainly weren't begging for a Chyna hall of fame induction before Triple H actually talked about it in Steve Austin's podcast on the network. Ever since then, its like "WWE screwed Chyna" "WWE is ruining Chyna" "Triple H and Steph are cunts" etc..etc. 

People accusing Stephanie of being a hypocrite should take a good look in the mirror first.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> All right, so, I'll continue to call you out on your bullshit and do whatever I want, whether you like it or not :kobe3


Nah, I just don't have time to respond to another thirty boring as bat shit replies again. Get attention from someone else please.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rip Chyna.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> You talking about this one? This is so disturbingly sad. There was definitely something off.


Thank you for posting this, I did not even recognize her, did she have plastic surgery in the past?

Rest in peace Chyna


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sparrowor said:


> So its indecent to put aside your differences and pay respects to someone who just passed away? Because from what I'm seeing that's exactly what Stephanie did. No one forced Stephanie to show respect to Chyna. I'm pretty sure she knows she isn't winning any brownie points from the internet community no matter what she did.
> 
> And I'm not seeing where these "WWE tried to erase Chyna" allegations are coming from. WWE never did that, Stephanie never did, hell fuck Triple H never did even after he was accused by her of domestic abuse. Chyna was regularly featured in all DX DVDs including the ones produced post 06. She was always mentioned in WWE.com and WWE's official youtube videos.


So you only joined, well, excuse moi, rejoined the forum to post all this crap to me? There's a time and place to say some things. Everyone knows (yea, everyone) what kind of person Stephanie McMahon really is. From that tweet about philantrophy to this, she really has some nerve.

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP Chyna she obviously had problems post WWE and seeing the success of her ex didn't help.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder if she was trying to get into the HOF so she could get help, financial or otherwise, for her "demons" (as one source put it). Either way, her suffering is over. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723129417367732225


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sparrowor said:


> RIP Chyna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol at the Stephanie/WWE Apologists on this one. So gullible.


----------



## Big Clem Layfield (Apr 16, 2016)

RIP Chyna


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Desperately sad. It actually annoys me a little bit as quite a few people seen this coming a while back. She's been in a self destructive state for quite a while and I'm not convinced she got the help she could have, from a certain former employer in particular. 

RIP.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Great to him. I don't care if he was forced to or just PR. This was right move and he is man enough to doing this.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chyna's Death Being Investigated As Possible Overdose*​
Source: TMZ

_*TMZ reports that police are investigating Chyna's death as a possible overdose, mainly because of her history with drugs. Prescription bottles were found in her home but there were no signs of foul play.

As noted, Chyna was found in her Redondo Beach, California home on Wednesday at the age of 45. She was found in bed by a friend who checked on her after Chyna went several days without answering her phone. The friend found her unresponsive and called 911.*_


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

WWE can go fuck themselves really, when she was alive they wouldn't even mention her at all. Now that she's dead she gets recognition for what she contributed to this business?

They could've had help her but they chose not to meanwhile Scott Hall Jake Roberts Sunny and other sicks individuals kept getting help from the company. Might as well not even mention it all.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

RIP chyna...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparrowor said:


> RIP Chyna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A post like this is disgusting you want to slag off on her in death and not see how train wrecks like Hall, Nash, and X-pac get chance after chance to be put in rehab and clean up and then screw up again because they are buddies with HHH

Chyna had issues but she was ignored by the WWE for the better part of a decade and ultimately that exasperated her own issues which probably did lead to her own death.

Now that she is dead and this is being covered by the media they all of a sudden realize wow she was alive RIP to her.

Stephanie is probably not deserving of a pat on the back over her acknowledging her either if you believe all the stuff about her forcing her out of the WWE.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

R.I.P Chyna. Yet another icon we've lost sooner than we should have; I'm truly sorry more couldn't be done for her while she was still with us. This business really can completely destroy a person like no other. 

It was just too damn late, but when the fuck isn't it?

The story is being acknowledged by some major news outlets and that's the only reason WWE will bother to mention this on RAW. You go ahead and get that sacred mainstream exposure you scumfucks.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Although I found her recent actions very bizarre and disgusting it is sad to see, I hate the devil so much it's sad when you see someone that's tormented like her. Also I've lost a lot of respect for the WWE, they have shown that they are two faced and could give a crap less about a person until they die. They'll acknowledge snoop dogg who talks about pimping and drugs but not her, pathetic


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

what the hell.....


damn r.i.p


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sparrowor said:


> The irony of the whole thing is that no one cared about her and certainly weren't begging for a Chyna hall of fame induction before Triple H actually talked about it in Steve Austin's podcast on the network. Ever since then, its like "WWE screwed Chyna" "WWE is ruining Chyna" "Triple H and Steph are cunts" etc..etc.
> 
> People accusing Stephanie of being a hypocrite should take a good look in the mirror first.


I get what you said. But before Austin podcasts people expected and hope her to inducted one day(remember it took Trish and Lita almost a decade to induct) But after HHH says she can't be inducted because porn everyone knows she never will. It's not like people pretend to care all of sudden.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Seems a bit late in the day to be acknowledging her after she's dead when they've spent most of the past few years acting as though she doesn't exist.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Obviously it's sad when anyone died young but I don't see why WWE would be responsible for this in any way.

She got herself onto drugs etc.

Publicly bashed them time and time again.

Granted the company helped some former employees with their issues, they're not culpable for everyone.

If I get hooked on drugs and go off the rails, my employers or former employers aren't going to sort me out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie was in a lose lose situation, hell HHH too. They don't say anything and they'll get shit on, they say something endearing and the geeks will still shit on them. I'd actually commend Trips for saying something that nice after he was called a pedophile and was accused of abusing her. Just a shame she couldn't turn her life around like Scott and Jake.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Pummy said:


> I get what you said. But before Austin podcasts people expected and hope her to inducted one day(remember it took Trish and Lita almost a decade to induct) But after HHH says she can't be inducted because porn everyone knows she never will. It's not like people pretend to care all of sudden.


The irony is that Sunny went on to do porn after she got her induction and then you also have the snoop dogg induction when she's he's also sold porno

In any case her death has not forced the WWE to acknowledge her which is in a way sets a terrible precedent


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

doubt stephanie is too bothered,

I dare she she will be pleased, almost every woman dislikes their husbands ex, and a ego maniac born with a silver spoon like steph will have hated chyna


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Should HHH be held responsible for this? he cheated on Chyna with Steph and thats what made Chyna go off the rails. If I were HHH I would feel bad


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sad news but not at all surprising.

I saw some of her videos last year where she was almost completely incoherent and acting very strange. Just a shame she never got the help she so obviously needed. RIP.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn, RIP. Its terrible how people exploited her instead of trying to actually get her some help.


----------



## ItDoesntMatter316 (May 3, 2015)

Friends, I once wrote a bit of poetry about wrestlers who have passed on. In light of this sad turn of events, I share it with you now ...

Ring side in Heaven

Looking back on years gone by
Whether you were face or heel
You were larger than life
To me you were so real

Sometimes I would cheer you
Other times I'd boo
But as long as I enjoyed myself
It mattered not to you

I grew to respect you
For your hard work and sacrifice
Just to entertain me
And make a difference in my life

Then one sad Monday night
I heard the tragic news
I stood with tears in my eyes
For the ten bell salute

I thank you for the memories
And you're not truly gone
At ring side in Heaven
The show will go on


RIP Chyna


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Should HHH be held responsible for this? he cheated on Chyna with Steph and thats what made Chyna go off the rails. If I were HHH I would feel bad


What the fuck? No, of course not. Cheating on someone doesn't make you to blame if they go a bit unhinged and die well over a decade later.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

This sucks.  I heard she really wanted to go back to WWE a couple years ago.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

TheResurrection said:


> What the fuck? No, of course not. Cheating on someone doesn't make you to blame if they go a bit unhinged and die well over a decade later.


Chyna was fine until HHH cheated


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I feel like a horrible person for saying that I saw this coming, way back.

I never was a fan of Chyna, but I feel bad because I feel like a part of my childhood has now gone forever - so I'm sad in that way. If WWE begin acknowledging her after this...then I hope whoever comes up with that decision burns to the fuckin' ground, because they sure as hell didn't do anything to help her while she was around. They could have, and they chose not to.

Don't give the pornography excuse, that's bullshit.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's a very sad situation. You don't like see people going through these tough times like Chyna did these past few years. At least all the pain is away now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Should HHH be held responsible for this? he cheated on Chyna with Steph and thats what made Chyna go off the rails. If I were HHH I would feel bad


Definitely.

20 years after a relationship break up is certainly grounds for investigation into Triple H at the very least. Murdering scum.

I bet the Police are onto him already.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

CactusKindLove said:


> The pit in my stomach hasn't left since finding out 8 hours ago that one of the wrestlers on TV I looked forwarded too each monday night after school has left us for another spiritual plaine. First female intercontinetal champ. KOTR partcipant, even beated Trips in matches. Her chemistry with Jericho was awesome and the fact she proved you don't gotta look like Barbie to be a legitamet competitor in a industry dominated by men.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2001 I legit thought she broke her neck and was sad to see her go. Marked when she won the belt from Jeff Jerret at No Mercy 99 in a Good Housekeeping match. Say what you want about drugs and the misyakes Chyna made but in the end a human being died and its sad to see anyone go when you grew up watchinh them on TV no less.
> 
> Thank you, Joanie Laurer. Hope Eddie and Owen greeted you at the crossroad.


Here, here. Heard about it around midnight, this thread. It was amazing her transformations. Knowing the matches she had with men, but then slimmed down and feminine then was in the women's division...knowing she dominated men in the ring. Loved her match with Lita.

RIP once again, Mamacita.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

deanambroselover said:


> Should HHH be held responsible for this? he cheated on Chyna with Steph and thats what made Chyna go off the rails. If I were HHH I would feel bad


No.

Is that an actual question?


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

Not going to pretend I was a huge fan but this is one of the saddest wrestling deaths. Sad because you know she didn't have a happy ending. Sad because I feel like I know the cause of her death before it is even announced.

WWE are ruthless and heartless but the truth is they would have helped Chyna with her problems had she asked. They sent a letter a few years back to ALL former talent advising them to come forward if they needed any help with addiction and it would be paid for. I guess Chyna didn't make that call. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

Should I delete her porno from my HDD now. Feel guilty.


----------



## Jordan Kay (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Chyna's official account just tweeted out that she passed away.*



El Dandy said:


> I guess this means no Chyna/Sunny porno


Wow :serious:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Karnivore said:


> Should I delete her porno from my HDD now. Feel guilty.


the porno should have never been on your hdd in the first place :ugh2


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

MrWalsh said:


> Yeah if the mainstream media wasn't covering this then you can be sure that they wouldn't have said anything because they didn't acknowledge her while she was alive.


I love your avatar. Can't wait to for the movie. I actually tried finding one of Rosemary/Courtney Rush but not many around.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Can people be respectful in this thread and not talk about the porno


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> Can people be respectful in this thread and not talk about the porno


lets all pretend it never happened
I know lets pretend she was not a wrestler either
we could even pretend she is still alive.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn, her last video is called "Wake Up".



Poster on WrestlingInc. said:


> This is more than likely the day she died.
> 
> If they found her on Wednesday, and she wasn't answering for a few days, and this video was shot on Sunday, it's a very real chance that she died on the very same day she shot this video. She said she would film more videos later in the day, but this is the last. And to be honest, she is not looking or sounding too hot. She could be dying in this video right now and not even know it. Very creepy.


Damn  That's so sad and creepy.

I'm legit sad right now and I wasn't even a fan of Chyna.


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

Really sad but if you are been honest not that shocking, just some former performers in wrestling that were on the edge and Chyna was one of them. From the outside she was a one of a kind woman in the WWE but in the inside she was as fragile as they come. She wasn't capable to probably be in a cut throat business like Pro Wrestling without it effecting her somehow. 

She clearly had issues before she stepped into the wrestling business from childhood. I think HHH/Steph thing really probably broke her heart but taking away her job so it would appease her Ex and his new woman was probably the real kicker. That was a low blow from WWE. 

I doubt her passing will change WWE's stance on her been inducted in WWE HOF, I think with her porn career and the fact HHH and Steph don't want her bought up to show them in any bad light. I think you see her death been swept under the carpet and not mentioned even from serious prompting from WWE fanbase for her induction, a bit like Chris Benoit she's pretty much blackballed from the WWE.

Sad really.


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

TKOK said:


> the porno should have never been on your hdd in the first place :ugh2




In all seriousness though, this one hit me harder than the rest, part of the attitude era I grew up watching. Rest in peace Joan


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The High King said:


> lets all pretend it never happened
> I know lets pretend she was not a wrestler either
> we could even pretend she is still alive.


I am just asking for respect this woman hasn't been dead long


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

MrWalsh said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > I get what you said. But before Austin podcasts people expected and hope her to inducted one day(remember it took Trish and Lita almost a decade to induct) But after HHH says she can't be inducted because porn everyone knows she never will. It's not like people pretend to care all of sudden.
> ...


To be fair I never see a case of someone remove from HOF. If Sunny does porn before induction I'm sure she won't get inducted. Snoop Dogg case have no excuse though.


----------



## Badestwhiteboy (Mar 12, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Should HHH be held responsible for this? he cheated on Chyna with Steph and thats what made Chyna go off the rails. If I were HHH I would feel bad


You're such a retard, he cheated on her 20 years ago, before you were born no doubt, people are scumbags and cheat on partners all the time, is it right no, but you can't blame him for something he did 20 years ago.

Rip Chyna.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The shit you read on this forum

Chyna was a adult who ultimately is responsible for her own actions. HHH,Steph or anybody else at the wwe did not make her go of the rails, she did all that on her own. She chose to do porn.do drugs.make ridiculous accusations against certain people etc. Guys like Davey boy Smith and Rick Martel are not in the HOF. It took them years and years to induct Randy Savage. Why would they rush to induct somebody who even recently has still actively been doing every thing they can to shit all over the company when some legends who have never said a bad word are still not even in

As sad as the whole situation is the wwe cant be held responsible for somebody who has not worked for the company for over 15 years. HHH has gone out of his way to post a nice tweet about somebody who has done there very best to drag his name through the mud and people on this forum still want to give the guy shit and bleat on about what a bad person he is. The only person responsible for the train wreck that Chynas life become is Chyna herself


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

R.I.P. Chyna
Sad to see one of my childhood favs. go like that.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> I am just asking for respect this woman hasn't been dead long


You can acknowledge that she made porno and comment on it without being disrespectful.

to simply say it should not be mentioned is just ridiculous


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sick with a Sinus Infection, I get alerts from Bleacher Report. Looked at my phone...and there it is.

It sucks. R.I.P. Chyna. fpalm


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Fmobile.twitter.com%2FStephMcMahon%2Fstatus%2F723019592570929152%5B%2Furl%5DIt's up on WWE.com too. Gotta say, I'm surprised.

Whatever Chyna was going through is over now. Hopefully she's found some peace.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

ArcticArsenal said:


> Really sad but if you are been honest not that shocking, just some former performers in wrestling that were on the edge and Chyna was one of them. From the outside she was a one of a kind woman in the WWE but in the inside she was as fragile as they come. She wasn't capable to probably be in a cut throat business like Pro Wrestling without it effecting her somehow.
> 
> She clearly had issues before she stepped into the wrestling business from childhood. I think HHH/Steph thing really probably broke her heart but taking away her job so it would appease her Ex and his new woman was probably the real kicker. That was a low blow from WWE.
> 
> ...


Chris Benoit killed his family
Chyna did porn and called HHH abusive


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

This really sucks. It's just tragic, whatever the reason, whoever you want to blame, she had a really fucked up life between various things and while it's not necessarily a shock, she was still really young and it's a damn shame she wasn't able to turn things around. It's a very sad story. I just hope she's at peace now. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Watching her last video, I'm beginning to feel pretty sure that Chyna died on that Sunday.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Holy shit. I hate when people die young. RIP.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Read this as soon as the news broke up last night. It's a damn shame really.

Be well Chyna. R.I.P.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Where is Chyna's last you tube video?


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Holy shit. I did not see this coming.

WWE did not care to induct her into the Hall Of Fame, but they cared enough to report about her death with a couple of sentences?

Stephanie McMahon ✔ ‎@StephMcMahon
"I just heard the tragic news that @chynaJoanLaurer has passed. She was truly a pioneer in our industry, and she will be missed."

What a load of crap.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF???????? :cry


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWE's site actually has a nice article on her (it would be better without mentioning Steph's tweet though).

http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> WTF???????? :cry


Yeah, same reaction here. Heard about it during lunch, and was simultaneously shocked/stunned and had a "there it is, everybody saw it coming" feel.

Absolutely awful news, it feels like yesterday I was watching her with Eddie Guerrero :'(


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Make no mistake. The WWE loves to cover it up, but Chyna was a HUGE part of the Attitude Era and DX's success/buzz. Straight up. I'm at work right now and i have co-workers who watched the Attitude Era that are actually upset. Chyna was a huge part/pioneer on route to the modern day women's division. Also; remember this, SHE WAS OVER AS HELL from like 99-01. Not Sable 98 over, but very very very popular during that time. It's a shame she went the route she went (drugs etc; if she wanted to do XXX than it's her life, whatever). But in terms of her time in wrestling, she was an absolute trailblazer for women and a solid part of what made the Attitude era what it was. I'm sure many of today's "divas" looked up to Chyna. 

RIP


----------



## Sleepy Jacksons (Dec 15, 2015)

Sad because Chyna was the women of the Attiude Era first women RIP.

I see Stephaine and Triple H,now know she is not forgot about sad really they,block her out of WWE since then very cold on their part.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Another dead wrestler dying young you have to ask why didnt Vince help


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The more I think about this, the more annoyed I am at WWE's extreme pettiness. Chyna was never going to be mentioned by WWE until she died. Yes, Chyna did porn, yes Chyna did drugs, yes Chyna was crazy, yes Chyna had a bad falling out with Triple H. Yes, I understand's WWE Corporate Social Responsibility & Reputation Management that includes excluding people like Chyna, Sunny, Hogan, Snuka, Benoit, etc out of the equation because it makes their reputation look bad.

At the same time, when everyone thinks of wrestling they think of cocaine, steroids and absurd personalities. You can’t run away from it no matter how much you try to act brand new. 

Therefore, I do think Chyna should have been mentioned a little more over the years. Not really because of DX, but because WWE is on this diva’s/womens revolution thing (remember when Steph mentioned Rousey and Serena Williams to put over the divas revolution) and Chyna was the one who really broke through and became that symbol of equality and strength for women by being dominant and battling guys in the ring. Mind you this was during a time when WWE had no problem assaulting women on TV because the sensitivity of domestic violence and feminism’s extreme insanity wasn’t out there yet. If Chyna was in current WWE doing exactly what she did back then, WWE would have her doing media & interviews everywhere and she’d be on every TV show possible. She’d be a media symbol.

Yes, WWE I understand you want to preserve your image, but give brief credit when it’s due and move on. That doesn’t hurt. You shouldn’t totally abandon people who fuck up in life and then act like you actually care when they die. People see through it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rest in peace, Chyna. My condolences.



Top Shelf said:


> The shit you read on this forum
> 
> Chyna was a adult who ultimately is responsible for her own actions. HHH,Steph or anybody else at the wwe did not make her go of the rails, she did all that on her own. She chose to do porn.do drugs.make ridiculous accusations against certain people etc. Guys like Davey boy Smith and Rick Martel are not in the HOF. It took them years and years to induct Randy Savage. Why would they rush to induct somebody who even recently has still actively been doing every thing they can to shit all over the company when some legends who have never said a bad word are still not even in
> 
> As sad as the whole situation is the wwe cant be held responsible for somebody who has not worked for the company for over 15 years. HHH has gone out of his way to post a nice tweet about somebody who has done there very best to drag his name through the mud and people on this forum still want to give the guy shit and bleat on about what a bad person he is. The only person responsible for the train wreck that Chynas life become is Chyna herself


Yeah... _Because the WWE Hall of Fame is meant to be taken seriously_... If it were, she would've been in years ago with her contributions in wrestling's most popular era...

But at the same time, I agree with the point you're trying to make though. She was an adult. She choosed how she lived her life.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Everything in life has consequences, minor or major ones. From what we know, it seems Chyna has either suffered a unexpected terminal medical emergency or has mistakenly or willingly chosen to end her life. If the latter, that was her decision and I won't judge her for it. She had a difficult path and not one I'd wish on anyone. 

So, for her and her loved ones, the consequence is major. For everyone who tore her down, both in person and vicariously through outlets such as this one, there is the minor consequence of knowing that something said without thinking may have added to a troubled woman's pain before she had rebuilt her life to where she wanted to be. Should that matter to anyone? Maybe, maybe not, but it does matter to me. I feel badly for the people who ignored her attempts to grab their attention. I feel badly for those who don't see anything wrong with making a post/tweet/comment referring to her as 'crazy', as if that made her unworthy of anyone's trouble. I try not to say cruel things about people online but I probably have made posts containing criticisms of this poor woman that I would never have imagined saying to her face. I feel bad about that, and I feel worse seeing the same people who belittled her in life saying she deserves recognition in death when she's no longer here to enjoy it. 

I always say that I think people are generally good but there are days when I wonder if that's true or not. I won't pretend Chyna played an important role in my life or that I'm deeply moved that she's gone. Untimely death is sad but I won't be grieving for the woman. However, the swing from one extreme to the other, from _Look at the loony wreck twerking on YouTube_ to _What a tragedy, induct her into the WWE hall of fame_, has given me something to think about.

Peace to Chyna. Hugs and all good things to those who genuinely cared for her.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is really not all that surprising. The amount of former pro wrestlers that die young is alarming as ever. Quite possibly the toughest form of show biz still around. 

Chews up talent and spits them out.


----------



## Silver2200 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sad. RIP


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Her death is no different than Curt Hennig or the dozens of other wrestlers who couldn't clean their life up in time. People need to stop blaming the WWE, HHH and Steph for her screw ups. She lived the last 20 years of her life with a martyr complex and did herself in. Rather than getting help she's making a DVD on her non existent road to recovery.

RIP but save me her pity party.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

HHH,Steph and WWE all hypocrites with their tweets on her dead....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck WWE. Their HoF isn't worth shit and is a complete joke, just look at who they've allowed in over the years. 

Chyna's presence would _elevate_ it.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> The amount of former pro wrestlers that die young is alarming as ever. Quite possibly the toughest form of show biz still around.
> 
> Chews up talent and spits them out.


I wonder what the average life expectancy for a pro wrestler is?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I got no issue with HHH speaking up. His history has shown us that he is willing to put the past aside and help people he considers friends. I'm certiainly not a fan of his but the facts line up with this being true. The only variable here that is different is that Stephanie directly hated Chyna. It's just basic logic to put together that she was the major issue here. To be honest I'm not even hating on her for pushing her out of the company. It was an awkward situation and she was the one with the power. Not wanting to have to look at her husbands ex is somewhat understandable. It was the way she kept wanting to kick her after she already put her down that bothers me. Why couldn't we be allowed to use the name Chyna? What would it have hurt. I belive when she says that she didn't want to get into porn and maybe had she been able to use that name and make a decent living then she wouldn't have. No way to know for sure but it was a dick move to not let her have that after the circumstances she was ran off for. With all the help they've offered others that at that point had done far worse they could have worked with her a little. Wasn't possible becuase Steph wanted to bury amd humiliate her any way she could. It's was highly malicious amd anyone that defends Stephanie here should remove their bias goggles. It was in poor taste for her to pretend to care after all that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Yeah, same reaction here. Heard about it during lunch, and was simultaneously shocked/stunned and had a "there it is, everybody saw it coming" feel.
> 
> Absolutely awful news, it feels like yesterday I was watching her with Eddie Guerrero :'(


She's not even 50 for Christ sakes :sad:

This sucks, Chyna was one of the main reasons why I fell in love with wrestling in the first place. I am absolutely shocked and devastated by this news.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Any news on what caused her death?


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

Headliner said:


> The more I think about this, the more annoyed I am at WWE's extreme pettiness. Chyna was never going to be mentioned by WWE until she died. Yes, Chyna did porn, yes Chyna did drugs, yes Chyna was crazy, yes Chyna had a bad falling out with Triple H. Yes, I understand's WWE Corporate Social Responsibility & Reputation Management that includes excluding people like Chyna, Sunny, Hogan, Snuka, Benoit, etc out of the equation because it makes their reputation look bad.
> 
> At the same time, when everyone thinks of wrestling they think of cocaine, steroids and absurd personalities. You can’t run away from it no matter how much you try to act brand new.
> 
> ...



Agree completely but argument is if you put chyna in you have to attract consider benoit

I don't see why they don't have fans vote from a pool of candidates 

Sad day tho r.I.p. chyna not biggest fan of women wrestling but she made it exciting


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Where is Chyna's last you tube video?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65F8AGPyJyA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dgario Stringfield said:


> Agree completely but argument is if you put chyna in you have to attract consider benoit


Benoit killed his own family. Chyna was a drug user. That's a huge difference man.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Worst part was Sunny did nudes way before even going into the HOF so this "omg nudes" attitude is a double standard...How many of the female wrestlers have done nudes? They just rehired Maryse who did Playboy 20 times


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very sad to hear. Rest In Peace.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Such sad news. 


RIP


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

C'est triste tout cela. La WWE a été hypocrite en parlant de porno Est-ce qu'Hollywood arrête d'embaucher Lawrence parce qu'on a vu son cul sur le net ? What a shame I was a big fan of Chyna. I remember watching her the saturday morning when they air a replay of RAW. She was so strong, powerful. Then she did porno but that's her life. It's not shameful to do that.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> The shit you read on this forum
> 
> *Chyna was a adult who ultimately is responsible for her own actions. HHH,Steph or anybody else at the wwe did not make her go of the rails, she did all that on her own. She chose to do porn.do drugs.make ridiculous accusations against certain people etc. Guys like Davey boy Smith and Rick Martel are not in the HOF. It took them years and years to induct Randy Savage. Why would they rush to induct somebody who even recently has still actively been doing every thing they can to shit all over the company when some legends who have never said a bad word are still not even in
> 
> As sad as the whole situation is the wwe cant be held responsible for somebody who has not worked for the company for over 15 years. HHH has gone out of his way to post a nice tweet about somebody who has done there very best to drag his name through the mud and people on this forum still want to give the guy shit and bleat on about what a bad person he is. The only person responsible for the train wreck that Chynas life become is Chyna herself*



QFT. 





GillbergReturns said:


> *Her death is no different than Curt Hennig or the dozens of other wrestlers who couldn't clean their life up in time. People need to stop blaming the WWE, HHH and Steph for her screw ups. She lived the last 20 years of her life with a martyr complex and did herself in. Rather than getting help she's making a DVD on her non existent road to recovery.
> 
> RIP but save me her pity party.*


^


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well this is a shame. I can't say it surprised me in the slightest though which is a sad commentary on her life choices. The last interview I heard her do was with Russo and she seemed to be doing really well with her teaching English in Japan. 

Placing blame on anyone here is pretty pointless. People die all the time and it's not the fault of others. 

She was pretty goddamn great at what she did when she was at the top of her game. *


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Worst part was Sunny did nudes way before even going into the HOF so this "omg nudes" attitude is a double standard...How many of the female wrestlers have done nudes? They just rehired Maryse who did Playboy 20 times




Wht is the problem with nudes ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very sad news  Chyna was one of my all-time favorites when it comes to women´s wrestling.
Now WWE will say how great she was, and go out of their way to express how sad they are. -Perhaps if they had done that from the start, she wouldn´t have ended up where she did.
I´m not blaming WWE for her choice of life, but she got remarkably little help from them in hard times.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Very sad news and at such a young age as well.

I always remember when I got back into wrestling in 1999 and she was with Billy Gunn at the time (after D-X broke up) and then she went on to feud with Jeff Jarrett and then Chris Jericho for the Intercontinental Championship. Also enjoyed her partnership/romance with Eddie Guerrero, good times... good times.

A real shame what happened with her life with her personal demons she had to fight for a long time. However, she should be recognised as one of the pioneers not only for women's wrestling but also for the Attitude Era as she was pivotal to D-Generation X.

R.I.P Chyna, you will be missed.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh so Steph/Haitch now say she existed now that she's deceased. Christ.

Trailblazer in every sense of the word during a horrible time for womens wrestling. RIP.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow this is a shocker, RIP


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

When I was in high school I was in a movie with her (no not that one). I have to say she was really energetic and extremely kind and was happy to be around people. She had her demons but from the day I was on the set with her you couldn't of found a nicer person than her.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Good day to jerk off on her porn for the last time. In memory of Chyna.
RIP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CretinHop138 said:


> Oh so Steph/Haitch now say she existed now that she's deceased. Christ.
> 
> Trailblazer in every sense of the word during a horrible time for womens wrestling. RIP.


I'm pretty sure Chyna never received the Chris Benoit treatment. They just don't want to put her in the hall of fame. That's it.



Simply Flawless said:


> Worst part was Sunny did nudes way before even going into the HOF so this "omg nudes" attitude is a double standard...How many of the female wrestlers have done nudes? They just rehired Maryse who did Playboy 20 times


"Tasteful" nudes and hardcore porn are totally different things. Of course Sunny has done that too now but she hadn't at the time of her induction as far as I know. The reasons Chyna isn't in the HOF go way beyond her doing porn tho so to simply say Sunny posed nude and is in the HOF so Chyna should be as well is pretty ignorant to say.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow. This really bothered me, when I heard about it. She is a legend and she truly will not be forgotten.

The sad part is, the McMahons will put her in their crap HoF and use her picture at the beginning of their shows, for attention and PR reasons. Shame. 

RIP Joanie "Chyna" Laurer


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

JM said:


> CretinHop138 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so Steph/Haitch now say she existed now that she's deceased. Christ.
> ...


They have a lot of pieces of crap that they've inducted into their HoF. Cheaters, murderer, wife beaters, drug addicts, porn stars and everything else. It's truly messed up that Stephanie would be be bitter and ruin someone else's life and accomplishments because she decided to steal Chyna's man. Brutal. Karma has its way to getting to people, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Assuming this was accidental OD, but if it was a suicide, it would be fitting if there was an epic suicide note trashing the wwe and specifically Stephanie and HHH after they try to pretend they cared a lick about her. I bet they're even secretly relieved about her passing so there is no more chance for any future meltdown drama from her.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

like you all never disliked someone and shut them out of your lives before..?? 

Thank god Steph and HHH aren't as petty as some of you and realize the big picture that a life was lost here..


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Worst part was Sunny did nudes way before even going into the HOF so this "omg nudes" attitude is a double standard...How many of the female wrestlers have done nudes? They just rehired Maryse who did Playboy 20 times


Amongst others Chyna did Playboy while employed by the WWE. They don't care about that. 

Their problem with her is porn and I don't think her doing a parody of Vince, HHH and Steph in one of those gang bangs helps.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> They have a lot of pieces of crap that they've inducted into their HoF. Cheaters, murderer, wife beaters, drug addicts, porn stars and everything else. It's truly messed up that Stephanie would be be bitter and ruin someone else's life and accomplishments because she decided to steal Chyna's man. Brutal. Karma has its way to getting to people, though.


I don't disagree with you about the people they've put in the HOF. 

At the end of the day it's WWE's choice to put her in the HOF or not and fact is, if I'm WWE, there's no way I ever wanted her to have a chance to say whatever the hell she wanted in front of a WWE camera. They can have their own reasons but like I said, to simply say Sunny is in, Chyna should be too is ignorant. 

And like I said, WWE has never removed Chyna from their history like they have others. They just haven't had her back which is there choice.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> They have a lot of pieces of crap that they've inducted into their HoF. Cheaters, murderer, wife beaters, drug addicts, porn stars and everything else. It's truly messed up that Stephanie would be be bitter and ruin someone else's life and accomplishments because she decided to steal Chyna's man. Brutal. Karma has its way to getting to people, though.


Chyna was too bitter towards the organization. She hated WWE, according to multiple sources. She hated Steph and Triple H, two of the top-level authorities in the Company.

She was also, simultaneously, a mess. I think the sole reason WWE didn't induct her was because they didn't want her potentially stinking up a HOF ceremony.

As sad and cruel as it is to say this, I'd rather have Chyna respectfully inducted into the HOF - which she will be now. Imagine Chyna going on a whatever-induced rant on the HOF show. I'm not saying I wanted her dead - but it is what it is. Chyna's at peace now - she's in a better place, as trite as that sounds. No one deserves to suffer.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> Wow this is a shocker, RIP


The people posting about how shocked they are... Wut?!


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Diavolo said:


> HHH,Steph and WWE all hypocrites with their tweets on her dead....


My thoughts exactly... Some are sincere, though you can tell a few aren't so sincere, just there for self promotion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723129417367732225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723086484916428800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723027643407437825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723159605950468096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723156716494422016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723140305978023936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723033989318107136
These are the only three that I've seen go all the way out, Melina, Victoria/Tara and Taz (who let the fans speak about Chyna on his show and got a backlash on Twitter).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723020931426226178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723022321577914368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723028558956752896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719634070859190272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723022647735382017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723022915621388288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723032566182367232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723060874080964608
https://twitter.com/OfficialTAZ


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> They have a lot of pieces of crap that they've inducted into their HoF. Cheaters, murderer, wife beaters, drug addicts, porn stars and everything else. It's truly messed up that Stephanie would be be bitter and ruin someone else's life and accomplishments because she decided to steal Chyna's man. Brutal. Karma has its way to getting to people, though.


Karma isn't real.

The least WWE can do now is put her in the HOF at WM33.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Tragic news, Rest In Peace Chyna.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723020579549392896
Chavo did this tweet its quite sad when you think about it both have been taken but they have eachother now


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I am not gonna say I was ever a big fans of hers but I do respect what she brought to WWE in her career. Even though she wasn't a technical master of wrestling, she didn't look out of place wrestling with the men which was very impressive. No one since has really come anywhere near emulating what Chyna did in terms of female performers. 

She stood out as a unconventional star of her time given that the other popular women like Sable, Debra, Trish Stratus etc dominated the air waves of the attitude era for the women as eye candy not wrestlers. (before Trish marks jump on me, she was only a sex object before late 2001, thanks) 

Its just sad that she went off the rails somewhat in the years after she left WWE and seemingly didn't get the help she needed.

RIP Chyna


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just found out on ESPN of all places. I assume she'll be inducted into the HOF next year, right?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

way too young, sad, rip


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

AryaDark said:


> Placing blame on anyone here is pretty pointless. *People die all the time *and it's not the fault of others.


:maury


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Kinda nice to see that WWE have matches that feature her and Triple H together.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

This is truly a tragedy. Chyna was ostracized from the only place that she ever belonged. I could cry.


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

I never understood why Chyna and WWE could not work together in order to do business -- in spite of what transpired with HHH and Stephanie. The character of Chyna was very entertaining. She was effectively blackballed from the business.

It was nice for Mick Foley to post a tribute to her online.

RIP Chyna.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> Just found out on ESPN of all places. I assume she'll be inducted into the HOF next year, right?


Like Macho Man, she'll eventually get inducted now that she's dead. Fucking WWE.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Very sad news. 
R.I.P. Chyna.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Are Steph's and Hunter's kids and other kids not going to Google her now? Fucking idiot Paul.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rarely do I find myself defending HHH: but assuming the accusations on him are false: what exactly has he done wrong in any of this situation minus falling for a woman while engaged without being straight-up about it? (which I will say is debatable pretty despicable and Id tend to be on the side of yes on that). Guy has been accused of some very serious, if Chyna didnt have a drug past potentially reputation damaging things, Chyna was in and out of rehab. She was an adult who's decisions on her free will sent her off the rails(couldve at least gotten a regular job if her entertainment days were over and if financially she overextended while making WWE money that is her fault). Stephanie Mcmahon is now his wife and most importantly *mother of his children*, it is certainly understandable why Chyna couldnt be in a capacity in that company anymore. Heck, all we've seen HHH do is issue a pretty polite response denying the allegations and give some credit now that she died. Hard to make someone fix themselves when they were in their 30s and 40s making decisions. It probably isnt fair to have Waltman technically in the hall and on tv appearances but is that really a huge offense when Waltman ended up getting his stuff together and I dont recall him badmouthing the company. 

Steph one could easily argue is a different story. Wont touch that one.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Clique said:


> Like Macho Man, she'll eventually get inducted now that she's dead. Fucking WWE.


It's simply amazing that it takes death for performers like them to be recognized in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can some people act with some decorum in here please. Would help to not keep giving warnings and banning people from the thread. Thanks.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock said:


> Can some people act with some decorum in here please. Would help to not keep giving warnings and banning people from the thread. Thanks.


Brock I did ask people to respect this thread but they didnt listen


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*RIP to woman that paved way to women's wrestling in the late 90's and early 2000's. From debuting as a body guard for Triple H, to becoming Women's Champion, being number 1 contender for the WWF Championship, to being the first woman to enter the Royal Rumble and then becoming IC Champion. I will miss her because she was awesome in the WWF. My condolences goes out to Chyna's family and friends. My prayers are within them. *


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just seeing it on the local news this afternoon is surreal (just like she was on I remember watching too). "WWE wrestler who has ties to the Tampa area, Chyna, has passed away today. She attended University of Tampa." Chills.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Are Steph's and Hunter's kids and other kids not going to Google her now? Fucking idiot Paul.


If you wanna get technical, this is a one time event. If anyone googles Chyna now, all they see are the news about death with "Former WWE Star" written in bold. If they had done that before when she was a junkie, a big time porn star, the results would be different. Chyna even made a Mcmahon porn and a Avengers porn. Her porn career was at point seriously overshadowing her WWE work.



DGenerationMC said:


> It's simply amazing that it takes death for performers like them to be recognized in the Hall of Fame.


Macho Man wasn't inducted because of his brother. He wouldn't let it happen unless entire family was in. WWE was never at fault there, they tried repeatedly when Randy himself turned them down over and over placing various retarded conditions. But ofcourse to fans WWE are always the villain.


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Stephanie Mcmahon is now his wife and most importantly mother of his children, it is certainly understandable why Chyna couldnt be in a capacity in that company anymore.


Chyna was still a valuable commodity in 2001 when she found out about Hunter and Stephanie.

No reason why the WWE couldn't have continued to do business with her, regardless of personal issues. Not only did they not renew her contract, they told the movie producers not to cast her as the antagonist in Terminator 3 (Arnold was personally recommending her for the role--she certainly would have had a much better screen presence than the actress that got the role instead).

This is vindictive and cold hearted stuff that WWE did to her.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

horrible news. that poor women. was hoping she could pull herself together and the wwe would notice her again.

its all she fucking wanted was to be acknowledged for her contributions.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sparrowor said:


> If you wanna get technical, this is a one time event. If anyone googles Chyna now, all they see are the news about death with "Former WWE Star" written in bold. If they had done that before when she was a junkie, a big time porn star, the results would be different. Chyna even made a Mcmahon porn and a Avengers porn. Her porn career was at point seriously overshadowing her WWE work.


Yep you see her Wikipedia page as well and there is a sub heading called 1 Night in Chyna, DADDY, WHAT IS 1 NIGHT IN CHYNA?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

What this woman did for the business is so much bigger than they give her credit for. She was the first and to a degree still the only woman that forced the audience to take her seriously when she was up against a man. We've had some great champs since her, but are there any of them that we wouldn't have to suspend disbelief with in thinking they could hang with the guys? She challenged our way if thinking. Introduced new possibilities. Brought something truly unique to the table. For all of that thank you Chyna.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> horrible news. that poor women. was hoping she could pull herself together and the wwe would notice her again.
> 
> its all she fucking wanted was to be acknowledged for her contributions.


And she was time and time again through various features on WWE.com articles, DX DVDs, specials and WWE youtube videos. She was never black balled like Benoit. She was merely denied hall of fame.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Junkies die

not surprised 

Just because she is dead does not mean I am going to saint her


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

hitfan said:


> Chyna was still a valuable commodity in 2001 when she found out about Hunter and Stephanie.
> 
> No reason why the WWE couldn't have continued to do business with her, regardless of personal issues. Not only did they not renew her contract, they told the movie producers not to cast her as the antagonist in Terminator 3 (Arnold was personally recommending her for the role--she certainly would have had a much better screen presence than the actress that got the role instead).
> 
> This is vindictive and cold hearted stuff that WWE did to her.


I get why she couldn't work there anymore. Do I think it's fair? Hell no, but Vince had a tough call to make. Be fair to an employee or allow his daughter to have to be uncomfortable at work every day. He chose his daughter. I don't like the call but can see the McMahon side. That being said, there were professional ways in which the situation could have been handled. Vince could have acknowledged that is isn't exactly fair and explained his stance. He could have have offered her a little cash to stay on her feet, allowed her to use the name Chyna, and offered her a great reference in any other ventures she tried to get her foot in the door at to salvage her career. I was unaware of the Terminator deal. That's utter bullshit and where it becomes malicious, IMO. Removing her from company is one thing. Squashing any other opportunity she got in the entertainment industry is something entirely different.


----------



## Jeff'Hardy (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP China. 

Its people like China why the HoF shouldn't exist. Its too political. As for WWE; they should have at least have had the decency to give her the name China. I know psychologically she may not have been all right but it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> Like Macho Man, she'll eventually get inducted now that she's dead. Fucking WWE.


Savage and Chyna's issues weren't remotely the same. I took offense to Savage not being inducted while alive but I can understand why they didn't induct Chyna.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Oh my god, apparently Prince has just died too. Man what the fuck is going on?!!?! First Chyna, now Prince?!?!!!! WHAT?!!!!???


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

this was something i expected eventually. she was clearly messed up and i couldn't help but see things ending sooner rather than later. still, chyna's career could do with a mention at least.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP. A legend. More so than wwe will ever give her credit for(tho I assume now they will try to talk her up) if u watch the last vid she did the day she died she looked HORRIBLE. hungover. The way she chugged that water was exactly like I do after waking up from night of drinking. Still. Far too young and it's a shame how far she went down after her 2001-2002 departure from the company. She had started to get better in recent years but the video looked like she relapsed or something. Still. RIP. Eddie has been waiting. The low rider is missing it's mamacita.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

This is unfortunate news. I was hoping she'd fix her problems and one day get into the HOF. I was just watching her with Dx on the network yesterday. It's a shame her life had to end so tragically.

That said, I'm baffled that so many people blame a company she hasn't been employed by for 15 years. I'm not saying they treated her kindly, but they were not responsible for this downward spiral her life had taken. This woman was 45 years old and all responsibility for her actions falls on her. Blaming WWE, Triple H, and Stephanie for this is beyond absurd.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Devastating news. My heart goes out to her and her family. Much appreciation for the years she spent with us.

#RIPChyna


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

creepycrawl said:


> I get why she couldn't work there anymore. Do I think it's fair? Hell no, but Vince had a tough call to make. Be fair to an employee or allow his daughter to have to be uncomfortable at work every day. He chose his daughter. I don't like the call but can see the McMahon side. That being said, there were professional ways in which the situation could have been handled. Vince could have acknowledged that is isn't exactly fair and explained his stance. He could have have offered her a little cash to stay on her feet, allowed her to use the name Chyna, and offered her a great reference in any other ventures she tried to get her foot in the door at to salvage her career. I was unaware of the Terminator deal. That's utter bullshit and where it becomes malicious, IMO. Removing her from company is one thing. Squashing any other opportunity she got in the entertainment industry is something entirely different.


Giving her the name Chyna as a form of severance was the least they could have done and letting her have a star turn in Terminator 3 would have been a feather in her cap.

It would have certainly been classier than appearing in pornographic films. She might have put a brave front about that, but obviously the producers of said films were exploiting her (she needed the money).


----------



## Owlonahottinroof (Nov 26, 2015)

Her decline and fall was so sad. She didn't deserve it. RIP.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty eerie considering some WF members were predicting her soon-to-be death based on her recent actions and so forth. Really sad stuff indeed.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

Sad to see Chyna go unexpectedly. I was hoping to see her finally get inducted into the Hall of fame before her untimely death. R.I.P Chyna.

Off topic but I heard Prince just died as well not too long ago. It's sad and depressing seeing all of these stars you grew up with died so unexpectedly and it seemed like he was alright a few days ago. It feels like someone famous dies almost every week. I don't know what to say about that...

R.I.P. Prince and Chyna. You two will be sorely missed.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This is sad, sad news. Despite some of the stuff that she did, I was hoping Chyna got help, because it was very clear she needed it. Chyna has definitely earned her place in the wrestling industry, and she'll be missed.

R.I.P Chyna*


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

RockOfJericho said:


> This is unfortunate news. I was hoping she'd fix her problems and one day get into the HOF. I was just watching her with Dx on the network yesterday. It's a shame her life had to end so tragically.
> 
> That said, I'm baffled that so many people blame a company she hasn't been employed by for 15 years. I'm not saying they treated her kindly, but they were not responsible for this downward spiral her life had taken. This woman was 45 years old and all responsibility for her actions falls on her. Blaming WWE, Triple H, and Stephanie for this is beyond absurd.


Ultimately, Chyna's downfall and mistakes were self inflicted. Would she have fallen so hard if she was allowed to continue in the WWE and failing that, allowed to keep the Chyna name and brand while getting a major spotlight as the female antagonist in Terminator 3? (Arnold was pushing big time behind the scenes to get her this role, but Vince pulled some strings to stop that).

It's a case of what could have been.

Imagine working hard your entire life for a shot at the brass ring and then have your career destroyed because of petty vindictiveness. She was human and made mistakes.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Really sucks that she never overcame all her life troubles. No matter who it is, and especially as a wrestling fan, you want people to fix their life and root for them.

Rest in peace!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread is depressing. And shame on those of you who are insensitive, judgmental assholes ("she was a grown woman blah blah"). Don't respect her? Fine, then fuck off from this thread and let her fans grieve.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Very sad, clearly very troubled, shame she never got the help she needed. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Poor Chyna. Just this morning quite a few newspapers here in Portugal covered her death (which I never even expected them to, really), and now nobody cares for that because fucking Prince had to die too :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723200607377465345
Kurt Angle tweeted this. I hope their together in heaven


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

And now Prince has died 

WTF is going on!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Will they acknowledge on RAW?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This hits me harder than most wrestling deaths. I loved Chyna growing up, as a personality/wrestler and I had a huge crush on her. I had heard nothing but good things about her lately, maybe it was just too much to overcome or maybe she was good at faking a more positive affect. Kind of like when someone kills themselves and their friends are surprised because "he was jokin around and stuff, he was fine." I swear the wrestling business breeds mental illness, it's so disheartening.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

:bow #RIPChyna & #PrinceRIP both of you will be missed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> Will they acknowledge on RAW?


Yes, they will.


----------



## Kanemask20 (May 21, 2006)

Its Sad I was Hoping she Wood Comeback to wwe but Sadly it Will Never Happen again :/ God bless you Chyna you will be Missed :-(


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

RIP

Still think WWE should keep her away from the Hall of Fame though


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

I swear, commentso like these why no one respects smarks and see them as neckbearded virgins.

This is about Chyna, not Triple H or Stephanie, idiots.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

deanambroselover said:


> TheResurrection said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck? No, of course not. Cheating on someone doesn't make you to blame if they go a bit unhinged and die well over a decade later.
> ...


Stop being naive. I swear it is if you never been in a relationship before or know about Chyna's drug problems.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

really sad it had to end this way. Pro Wrestling is just like Rock n Roll fast living and tragedy happening to he greats far to often. Chyna is a all time great and a pioneer in the business.

As for the Stephanie shit, That has a lot of bad blood in that situation and while I think she did not handle it well on Twitter, we do not know what is actually going on. I personally know this type of drama and trust me it is a good situation to be in


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Do people really Vince pulled some strings to get her out of Terminator? That's a Vince move and I'm sure he tried but like they actually give a sh** what he thinks. He didn't stop Rock or Batista. The more logical conclusion is she lost the role to someone who you know could actually act. It's just another one of Chyna's martyr stories.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rorschach85 said:


> I swear, commentso like these why no one respects smarks and see them as neckbearded virgins.
> 
> This is about Chyna, not Triple H or Stephanie, idiots.


You know? There is a quote function on this board. It assists people in knowing what the fuck you are talking about...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I can't say I'm surprised. Man after years of drug abuse and not really seeking help for it, fuck her over in the end. The woman needed help. Well, maybe now, Steph can get over herself and put her in the HOF. It's the least she deserves. RIP


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

RIP Chyna, such a tragedy, she was quite the pioneer for women's wrestling.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Rorschach85 said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, commentso like these why no one respects smarks and see them as neckbearded virgins.
> ...


Comments in general and especially this idiotic comment.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Amusing to see so many carry on about the woman's personal life and not about the impact she had on wrestling. She's essentially Hulk in terms of name recognition and what she did for women in wrestling, and all anyone wants to talk about is drugs, porn and how they're 'not surprised', is this TMZ or a wrestling forum? 

I guess I'll be one of the few to remember her actual wrestling work and appreciate it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chyna, one of the big 3 of women wrestling of the 2000's alongside Trish and Lita.
I read and hoped it wasn't true, now that it's confirmed, all I can say is RIP Chyna.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Rorschach85 said:


> Comments in general and especially this idiotic comment.


Can someone ban this person from this thread? He's accusing everyone of making idiotic comments while doing nothing but say stupid shit.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Can someone ban this person from this thread? He's accusing everyone of making idiotic comments while doing nothing but say stupid shit.


Speaking as someone who saw a lot of idiotic comments and stupid shit in this thread earlier this morning, I would hope people would look at what he's responding to first, THEN make such a decision.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

RIP Chyna


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Can someone ban this person from this thread? He's accusing everyone of making idiotic comments while doing nothing but say stupid shit.


You know, he does have a point. Chyna was a grown woman; not someone who still lives in their moms basement. Hunter, Stephanie, or whoever else is not responsible for her own actions. Whether it was performing in the adult industry or doing drugs... That's all on her.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

My dad knows barely anything about today's WWE. He has no idea who Roman Reigns is, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, etc. But I just told him that Chyna died and his response: "Chyna?! What, really? Wow, how old was she? 46, really? Chyna?!" He damn well remembers her from when I was super into wrestling during Attitude. He's very surprised. Just goes to show you how recognizable a name she was.


I won't pretend like I'm her biggest fan. I already posted earlier, but I figured I'd just add this in. I thought she was a pretty crappy worker, but won't deny her accomplishments towards getting women more recognized. And I was really saddened and thought her downward spiral was pretty pathetic. I mean "pathetic" in a way where she was once on top of the world and then she's appearing on Howard Stern, topless and shnocked out of her damn mind. I pitied her, because she was clearly in pain. And I won't lie-I have, like everyone here, rolled my eyes when we heard of her latest "exploit". That being said, I wish she had found the proper help before it came to this. Living in that kind of pain...I've had a period of my life where I had to do that, and I speak from personal experience: its awful. I don't wish that kind of emotional pain on anyone. Thankfully, I got help. She really hit rock bottom, but finally looked to be on a bit of an upswing. Its a damn shame it ended this way.

Question is, how many people slamming Sunny for being a "cheap, fat, pitiful crack whore" will suddenly change their tune when she ends up this way? The downward plummet into oblivion may seem funny to us as its happening, but everyone here needs to think about what it'll ultimately culminate in. Suddenly doesn't become so funny anymore. I think Chyna here is a real wake up call.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> My dad knows barely anything about today's WWE. He has no idea who Roman Reigns is, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, etc. But I just told him that Chyna died and his response: "Chyna?! What, really? Wow, how old was she? 46, really? Chyna?!" He damn well remembers her from when I was super into wrestling during Attitude. He's very surprised. Just goes to show you how recognizable a name she was.
> 
> 
> I won't pretend like I'm her biggest fan. I already posted earlier, but I figured I'd just add this in. I thought she was a pretty crappy worker, but won't deny her accomplishments towards getting women more recognized. And I was really saddened and thought her downward spiral was pretty pathetic. I mean "pathetic" in a way where she was once on top of the world and then she's appearing on Howard Stern, topless and shnocked out of her damn mind. I pitied her, because she was clearly in pain. And I won't lie-I have, like everyone here, rolled my eyes when we heard of her latest "exploit". That being said, I wish she had found the proper help before it came to this. Living in that kind of pain...I've had a period of my life where I had to do that, and I speak from personal experience: its awful. I don't wish that kind of emotional pain on anyone. Thankfully, I got help. She really hit rock bottom, but finally looked to be on a bit of an upswing. Its a damn shame it ended this way.
> ...


Yeah it's weird, a lot of younger guys probably won't believe this but back in the Attitude Era, I knew a lot of chicks that looked up to Chyna and a few read her book even. She probably encouraged hundreds of thousands of females to get into exercise and she broke down a lot of walls (like winning the IC title) and it wasn't through any sort of humorous way, people legit believed in her.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> My dad knows barely anything about today's WWE. He has no idea who Roman Reigns is, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, etc. But I just told him that Chyna died and his response: "Chyna?! What, really? Wow, how old was she? 46, really? Chyna?!" He damn well remembers her from when I was super into wrestling during Attitude. He's very surprised. Just goes to show you how recognizable a name she was.
> 
> 
> I won't pretend like I'm her biggest fan. I already posted earlier, but I figured I'd just add this in. I thought she was a pretty crappy worker, but won't deny her accomplishments towards getting women more recognized. And I was really saddened and thought her downward spiral was pretty pathetic. I mean "pathetic" in a way where she was once on top of the world and then she's appearing on Howard Stern, topless and shnocked out of her damn mind. I pitied her, because she was clearly in pain. And I won't lie-I have, like everyone here, rolled my eyes when we heard of her latest "exploit". That being said, I wish she had found the proper help before it came to this. Living in that kind of pain...I've had a period of my life where I had to do that, and I speak from personal experience: its awful. I don't wish that kind of emotional pain on anyone. Thankfully, I got help. She really hit rock bottom, but finally looked to be on a bit of an upswing. Its a damn shame it ended this way.
> ...


The sunny thing has come up....I think Tammy is a different situation than Joanie. From what I know, Tammy was not that great of a person during her peak. Her demise is 100% her own doing. In 2001/2002, the WWE broke Chyna. You could say she should have been stronger and moved on, but regardless, she WAS BROKEN by Chyna. The actions over the past 15 years aare a direct results of that broken spirit. 

Sunny....it's her fault, but with that said, anyone LAUGHING at her situation is a bad human being. I agree, that someone desperately needs to talk to Tammy before we see a similar fate.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rick_James said:


> Yeah it's weird, a lot of younger guys probably won't believe this but back in the Attitude Era, I knew a lot of chicks that looked up to Chyna and a few read her book even. She probably encouraged hundreds of thousands of females to get into exercise and she broke down a lot of walls (like winning the IC title) and it wasn't through any sort of humorous way, people legit believed in her.


She was a hero to many. I'm sure a few people have told her that in her life, but she desperately wanted to hear it from one group of people (WWE) and she never got it.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

The attitude era was without doubt my biggest run as an wrestling fan, since it was combined with friends and beer, making it the ultimate throwback for me. I was personally never that keen on Chyna but I will never downplay her importance for women in wrestling and for the AE. RIP Joanie and thanks for everything. ?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is pretty sad reading in hindsight:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0910/556117/chyna/


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*We've all made fun of her over the years, make no mistake about it but this loss to me truly signifies the ball being dropped by WWE. For years she has cried out for their attention and they did nothing but ignore her. Now age takes a supposed overdose and the likes of Triple H are coming out with Tweets praising her...eurghhh.

As far as her career goes, she was simple peerless. Not only was she the first of her kind but she's the only one of her kind in history and I suspect she may be the only one of her kind that will ever exist. She was truly credible competing with the males, thank the booking for sure but she executed everything superbly.*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> Chyna, one of the big 3 of women wrestling of the 2000's alongside Trish and Lita.
> I read and hoped it wasn't true, now that it's confirmed, all I can say is RIP Chyna.


Trish was nowhere near Chyna in attitude era. Trish best run was ruthless aggression era. And my personal believe is Chyna is bigger than both combined. Trish and Lita are legends for women but Chyna is legend in general.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Sad:










"Are pro wresters dying at unusual rate?":
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/are-pro-wrestlers-dying-at-an-unusual-rate/

When I stopped watching wrestling, I was shocked to hear that so many people I grew up watching had died. It seemed neverending.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Prince & Chyna on the same day, fuck 2016.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

hazuki said:


> Prince & Chyna on the same day, fuck 2016.


Indeed. I'm still so upset that Alan Rickman and David Bowie are dead, and now this.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RIP CHYNA. :cry


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Any word yet on how she died? 



Truthbetold said:


> Karma isn't real.
> 
> The least WWE can do now is put her in the HOF at WM33.


Karma is real and it comes in many forms. Inducting her into the HoF, at this point, benefits no-one except the McMahons. However, it could've benefited Chyna years ago. Such an acknowledgment and positive reactions from fans would've given her a reason to live and appreciate her past accomplishments. It would've helped her move on from her troubles with them. Now she'll never see that day, and that is sad. 



JM said:


> I don't disagree with you about the people they've put in the HOF.
> 
> At the end of the day it's WWE's choice to put her in the HOF or not and fact is, if I'm WWE, there's no way I ever wanted her to have a chance to say whatever the hell she wanted in front of a WWE camera. They can have their own reasons but like I said, to simply say Sunny is in, Chyna should be too is ignorant.
> 
> And like I said, WWE has never removed Chyna from their history like they have others. They just haven't had her back which is there choice.


Had they mended their fences, took some responsibility for her situation and moved on, Chyna wouldn't have had a reason to say anything inappropriate during that ceremony. They did her dirty. I read about her showing up to Roddy Piper's funeral to offer her condolences and apologize to HHH for her beef with them, and they called security or something, like they didn't know her or she was just some crazed junkie. They did not try to help her or try to understand her situation. They judged her, like everybody else and now she's dead. 

They didn't remove her completely, because she was vital to HHH's success, you can't show him, without showing her. However, when they talk about divas, she's basically a footnote and all the focus is on Trish and Lita, when they know full well that Chyna was THE diva, the 9th wonder of the world, 1st female to hold the IC title (if memory serves me right) and the 1st woman to enter the royal rumble. 

They didn't have to bring her back, but they can acknowledge her greatness, instead of acting like she was just another diva in the locker room. 



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Chyna was too bitter towards the organization. She hated WWE, according to multiple sources. She hated Steph and Triple H, two of the top-level authorities in the Company.
> 
> She was also, simultaneously, a mess. I think the sole reason WWE didn't induct her was because they didn't want her potentially stinking up a HOF ceremony.
> 
> As sad and cruel as it is to say this, I'd rather have Chyna respectfully inducted into the HOF - which she will be now. Imagine Chyna going on a whatever-induced rant on the HOF show. I'm not saying I wanted her dead - but it is what it is. Chyna's at peace now - she's in a better place, as trite as that sounds. No one deserves to suffer.


She had every reason to be bitter. They destroyed any opportunity she would've had at building a career, outside of wrestling, over some petty stuff, concerning McMahon's entitled and man-stealing daughter. They should be the ones reaching out to her, apologizing and giving her an opportunity to represent them. 

Instead of doing that, they get poor HHH out there on SCSA's podcast, basically slut-shaming her and insisting that, that's why she's not in the HoF, as if his daughters can't google his mama and see her sluttism and their daddy getting it on with chicks in coffins and showing his bare buttocks to WWE crowds. 

Do I blame them completely for her problems. Absolutely not. However, they could've helped her and tried to get her on the right track. HHH is supposed to have been her friend and he sat there silent, while the McMahons blacklisted and alienated her from the company. Now they want to use her for image purposes and now that she's dead and unable to criticize them, they'll use her likeness on merchandise and their 2K17 game. That kind of greed, BS and hypocrisy offends me to no good. I don't care how much crack she was on.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

I just saw her video she made on Sunday. I was driven to tears because she was really hurt and she needed help. It was really disheartening. I really wished I could have reached out and gave her a hug. I'm battling a lot of demons, confusions, and some depression in my life and this hit me close to home.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Legends dying is just becoming so common now :mj2

This is a real tragic story though, not even 50 years old. If only she could have got some help she clearly needed.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I want her to headline HOF next year. For someone who big and impactful as her it was shameful enough to don't induct her when she was alive. It was too late but still better than never. Do right thing this time HHH and Stephanie.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

T0M said:


> This is pretty sad reading in hindsight:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0910/556117/chyna/


What a sad story! Shame on Hunter for cheating on her, Chyna was never the same after that!


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

I'm not gonna throw Chyna's death on solely HHH and Steph's shoulders but it's clear as day that the way they did Chyna basically affected Chyna's self worth and made her feel lower than a worm's belly...which would explain the drugs, porn, and mental breakdown she had. They did her dirty. I get that Steph and H were in love. But it's a right way to go about it and H and Steph went about it the wrong way.

Seriously, her dream guy and dream job was basically taken away from her b/c of Vince's need to make Daddy's little girl happy.....even tho it was daddy's little girl who was 100% in the wrong. And also Vince is gonna exploit Chyna's death to get HOF ticket sales, merch sales, and extra network subs.

They refuse to mention her when she's alive but have no problem mentioning her after she dies. This ranks up there with Vince's "interview" with Pillman's wife to pop a rating, just one day after he died...as one of the most fucked up things this company has ever done. I'm sorry if my post offends HHH fans or whatever but this entire situation doesn't sit well with me at all. Like some others on here, I was a Chyna fan. I remember being so happy when she beat Ivory at WM for the women's belt. I was a 13yr old kid and had the time of my life. It was sad seeing Chyna go through what she went through


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Wrestlefire said:


> Speaking as someone who saw a lot of idiotic comments and stupid shit in this thread earlier this morning, I would hope people would look at what he's responding to first, THEN make such a decision.





Honchkrow said:


> You know, he does have a point. Chyna was a grown woman; not someone who still lives in their moms basement. Hunter, Stephanie, or whoever else is not responsible for her own actions. Whether it was performing in the adult industry or doing drugs... That's all on her.


Or we can just de-rep me now. Turns out I'm an idiot who doesn't know how to read and was responding to the wrong comment :trips7


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Some of you guys really need to take it easy. A woman died. She lived a life and had a rough go post-WWE. You can't pile on blame and ridicule toward WWE for avoiding association with her. The truth is, everybody dies. Are we all stuck between never having anything negative to say about anyone, or just not showing respect after they die to avoid being accused of hypocrisy? WWE had their reasons to avoid association with Chyna and I'm sure it wasn't coming from a malicious place. The same folks calling WWE out for showing respect for her now are the same who would be pissed if WWE didn't say anything. Who the hell are you to be so morally vain? 

Life is complicated as fuck. We're not in any of their shoes.

Rest in peace, Chyna. You gave a lot to this business and you were never forgotten by the fans.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Yeah it's kind of fucked up, I mean if they do a tribute show or put her in the HOF it's not going to change the fact that she died alone and extremely depressed.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

A real bummer. My prayers go out to her family and friends. RIP Chyna.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Why are people blaming WWE and HHH etc for her death?

Drug addicts die all the time and it's usually the addict themselves thas feeding themselves the drugs.

12 years is a hell of a long time to hold a grudge against someone who cheated on you and vice versa. Media driven bullshit eaten up by the masses.

And anybody with an ounce of intelligence doesn't give two shits about the hall of fame anyways so her going in or not going into it shouldn't be a big deal.

She's in a better place now anyways. Out.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

Just looking at Hulk Hogan's twitter and he's put a nice tribute to her saying how kind she was. I didn't know she used to date Brutus Beefcake before. Obviously had very bad taste in men. Checked Brutus's twitter and he's just busy retweeting Happy Birthday messages to himself - not even an RIP. Twat!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, it will be really interesting to see if they put her in the HOF next year. If not, I think WWE will face some major backlash for that. Might be the most interesting "will they or won't they" in a particular HOF class EVER this upcoming WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, it will be really interesting to see if they put her in the HOF next year. If not, I think WWE will face some major backlash for that. Might be the most interesting "will they or won't they" in a particular HOF class EVER this upcoming WM.


Knowing Vince, they'll advertise the Chyna decision on RAW and tease it all night for a rating. I think they should induct her. Let the grudge end with her death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Knowing Vince, they'll advertise the Chyna decision on RAW and tease it all night for a rating. I think they should induct her. Let the grudge end with her death.


Yep, wouldn't be surprised at all. I agree she should go in.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Pummy said:


> etrbaby said:
> 
> 
> > Chyna, one of the big 3 of women wrestling of the 2000's alongside Trish and Lita.
> ...


Correct. Chyna was a mainstream star. Chyna, Miss Elizabeth, and Sable are the three biggest female stars to come from wrestling, and it's not even close. People who didn't watch wrestling knew who they were, especially the first two.

Pretty amazing that Chyna was able to carve out a niche and path all to her own.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Very sad to hear about her. She got screwed by HHH and Vince, but she also made a lot of mistakes. RIP.


----------



## Airrazor (Apr 2, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, it will be really interesting to see if they put her in the HOF next year. If not, I think WWE will face some major backlash for that. Might be the most interesting "will they or won't they" in a particular HOF class EVER this upcoming WM.


They're going to get backlash no matter what. Somebody in this thread said karma comes in various ways & maybe more so in this case. Remember how they made Nikki the longest reigning divas champ out of spite w/ Aj Lee for retiring last year w/o notice. Some of those officials are the reason why she left. Thing is, Nikki is out til July. If wwe gave her time off last year, we wouldn't be mentioning it.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Very sad. I myself am to blame in part I suppose. I was critical of her, but NEVER would have wanted thid for her. In fact I wish she would have been let back in, and be right there with Trish and Lita as Alumni.
> 
> We're all people, man....no one diserves to suffer if they are not murderers or rapists.........in fact, a little love can prevent such a thing.
> 
> ...


Terrific post. Takes a real man to post this way. 

It's sad it took her death for people to have empathy, but hopefully it's a learning experience for all.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Been reading about this all day. It's amazing how popular she really was.
Mainstream news reporting on it and mainstream celebrities tweeting about it. 
Chyna clearly left her mark. 
I wish she could've gotten more help battling her demons. Life's misfortunes just seemed to weigh too heavy on her to overcome alone. 

While a lot of mainstream press has covered her death, 
I recommend this VICE article.
It is very well done.
R.I.P. Chyna.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

This is sad. RIP, one of the best and a truly trailblazer. She is a huge part of the success of the Attitude Era. I hope that now she get the recognition that she didn't get when she was alive. That is the least you could ask for.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/wrestling/triple-h-says-former-wrestler-7804686

What a load of shit. They wouldn't even consider inducting her into the Hall Of Fame when she was alive because of her pornographic career, but now that she's dead everything is forgotten?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is unfortunate but also something that I can't say I'm particularly shocked by. She was on a path of self-destruction for almost 2 decades and this was never going to end well. I'm sad that she never got the fulfillment she so desperately needed. I think she needed it as some sort of validation or...something, I don't know what, but she seemed to be on this endless search and has obviously never got to the end of that journey. That's sad, to think that somebody lived a life without ever feeling or reaching what they felt they needed to reach. At the same time, I'm not about to lay the blame on HHH, Stephanie, Waltman or WWE for her death. Everybody is responsible for the decisions they make in their life. I absolutely believe that the break-up of both Chyna/HHH and Chyna/WWE could have been handled much better than it was but that's where it stops. Nobody forced her to go make pornos featuring her ex and his family, nobody forced her to take drugs and nobody forced her to go throwing around the despicable accusations that she did. She was a troubled woman and I'm not about to act like she was a saint in the wake of her death. 

Reading through so much faux outrage today has been a real struggle, I can say that much. Everybody has an opinion on something nobody really knows the truth about. I'm not the least bit surprised that some have taken this as an opportunity to completely demonize Stephanie McMahon. She seems to be taking the brunt of it and it's kind of appalling the abuse being hurled her and WWE's way. If they ignored it they would have been shat on and if they acknowledged it they would have been shat on. Seems nobody actually wants to acknowledge and discuss Chyna's awesome career and what she did for women in wrestling. That should be what is celebrated and remembered because that's what is real. Everything else is bullshit and I honest to God feel 10x more stupid now after reading it than what I did this morning. 

RIP Chyna. There really won't be anybody else like you.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> This is sad. RIP, *one of the best and a truly trailblazer. She is a huge part of the success of the Attitude Era.* I hope that now she get the recognition that she didn't get when she was alive. That is the least you could ask for.


Thank You. I was telling someone that she was just as popular as Stone Cold and Rock during that time, and he looked at me like i said she was the biggest star since Hogan.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Sparrowor said:


> RIP Chyna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is full of shit.

The entire reason why Austin asked the question was because people were calling for her to be in the HOF. It was a no-brainer. One of the biggest and most important women that wrestling has ever seen.

As for the first part, people are nicer now, but Chyna has always had people recognizing her significance and defending her. This board is meaner and more misogynistic than most, and even then a lot of threads were kind of split on her. Most of the same screennames I see speaking kindly of her now, also were not gigantic bashers of her in the past. Many even defended her on some level.

Also, there are a lot of lapsed wrestling fans commenting on her passing. Seen quite a few rappers and celebs commenting too. Most of these lapsed fans weren't around messageboards for the past few years. So of course the overall response is far more positive, because they know what she meant to wrestling.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

hitfan said:


> allowed to keep the Chyna name and brand while getting a major spotlight as the female antagonist in Terminator 3? (Arnold was pushing big time behind the scenes to get her this role, but Vince pulled some strings to stop that).


I find it hard to believe that Vince would have more sway than Arnie for this series.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

RIP. You had a great WWF/WWE career. Hopefully shes in a better place now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Had they mended their fences, took some responsibility for her situation and moved on, Chyna wouldn't have had a reason to say anything inappropriate during that ceremony. They did her dirty. I read about her showing up to Roddy Piper's funeral to offer her condolences and apologize to HHH for her beef with them, and they called security or something, like they didn't know her or she was just some crazed junkie. They did not try to help her or try to understand her situation. They judged her, like everybody else and now she's dead.
> 
> They didn't remove her completely, because she was vital to HHH's success, you can't show him, without showing her. However, when they talk about divas, she's basically a footnote and all the focus is on Trish and Lita, when they know full well that Chyna was THE diva, the 9th wonder of the world, 1st female to hold the IC title (if memory serves me right) and the 1st woman to enter the royal rumble.
> 
> They didn't have to bring her back, but they can acknowledge her greatness, instead of acting like she was just another diva in the locker room.


Honestly, did they really need to mend their fences? Did HHH do scummy behaviour? Sure. But he moved on with his life, got married, had kids etc. Chyna is the one that was never able to move on. Talked about it anytime she was given a platform to do so until. Talked poorly of HHH, Stephanie, WWE. They should say sorry to Chyna so she won't say bad things about them in shoot interviews and they can induct her into their online list of men and woman that they've give a ring to just for her to possibly sell it on ebay? I don't really think it's necessary tbh. At the end of the day there would always be too many personal relationship issues to have a good business relationship. I don't think Triple H and Stephanie were going out of their way to slam her whenever possible. Maybe they were though. I don't know.

That's the first I've heard about the Roddy Piper funeral bit so I don't have much to say about it. If it's true then that's something they have to live with.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

(She gave me a shout out!)


*THE GREAT FALL OF CHYNA*:

Coming back to the US after teaching English to Japanese children for a few years, she was filming her documentary, doing interviews, working conventions, meeting countless fans, rekindling old friendships, and being very active on social media, despite all that for a promising turnaround, I had a feeling this day would come so I will reflect:

It was 2008 on a Wednesday if I remember correctly. I found out at the last minute Chyna was doing an autograph signing at Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas. I went straight there after work only to find out I had missed her by a few minutes. Bummed, I was on my way back to the parking garage when I saw what I thought was her going out a side entrance of the shopping area I didn't know about. I wasn't sure if it was her so I darted out the same door and yelled


> Excuse me, Chyna?


 at the lady walking down this secret hallway.

The woman turned around and it was infact her! She was wearing sunglasses. I asked if I could take a picture with her and she obliged. She was with two guys. I think one of them was her manager. I told them I just got off work to meet her and he joked that I had good timing.

I wanted to talk to her a bit, but I could tell they were in a rush. I thanked her for the picture and kissed her on the hand, which got a big smile out of her.



Fast forward to last year as some of you may remember, I drove 5 and half hours to Los Angeles. This was my second time meeting her and poured my heart out to her after waiting an hour or so in line because of all the drama she's been through (having an abusive mother growing up, losing her boyfriend Triple H who IMO she felt was The One, losing her WWF job, having an abusive boyfriend afterwards, not getting many Hollywood gigs, drug & alcohol addiction, dabbling in porn and escorting etc.)

I basically cut a positive promo, it was something like


> You've been through a lot. It sucks and I'm sorry, but look at all these people. They came here to see you because you're an inspiration. Thank you for everything that you did.


She was touched and talked to me for like 5 minutes (including everybody else that came to see her that day) despite having a long line and gave me a hug before signing my copy of her book for me. She told me her favorite match was against Jeff Jarrett at No Mercy 1999.










After showing her the picture we took back then, she followed me on Twitter and I would send her a positive message every now and then to keep her head up and she would like the messages like:



> Depression is rough, but always remember that there are people out there who love you.





> You are loved by so many people. Never forget that.


I did everything I could to help her, but in the end, you can't save somebody who doesn't want to be saved. RIP Chyna. I hope she has found peace now.










- Vic


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Best thing I've read all damn day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Are Steph's and Hunter's kids and other kids not going to Google her now? Fucking idiot Paul.


This reminded of that phrase 'what's in the dark will come out in light' which is rooted from the Bible. 


Sharing the light - Luke 8:16-18
Be children of light - Ephesians 5:6-14


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Even though her life was full of turmoil and strife post-WWF I never actually saw this coming.

Was never a fan of her as a performer but that is irrelevant, such a shame after what she has been through and at such a young age.

RIP


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hitfan said:


> Chyna was still a valuable commodity in 2001 when she found out about Hunter and Stephanie.
> 
> No reason why the WWE couldn't have continued to do business with her, regardless of personal issues. Not only did they not renew her contract, they told the movie producers not to cast her as the antagonist in Terminator 3 (Arnold was personally recommending her for the role--she certainly would have had a much better screen presence than the actress that got the role instead).
> 
> This is vindictive and cold hearted stuff that WWE did to her.


Till This day I tell people how Terminator 3 sucked and in large part because it didn't have Chyna as the first female Terminator. 

IMO it made more sense. 
Chyna was huge built-wise for a female entertainer, and it would have made a perfect parallel to Arnold when he was the bad-Terminator in T1, where as they used a slender actor (Robert Patrck) as the bad Terminator in T2. 

Didn't know WWF outing of Chyna cost her the role in T3 though. Would explain why the film made such a poor judgement on passing on her.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Poor woman who could never get over her demons. Very sad, RIP


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So HHH has named Chyna on his twitter that means his daughters will google her now


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My favorite part was Stephanie's fake condolences.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Till This day I tell people how Terminator 3 sucked and in large part because it didn't have Chyna as the first female Terminator.
> 
> IMO it made more sense.
> Chyna was huge built-wise for a female entertainer, and it would have made a perfect parallel to Arnold when he was the bad-Terminator in T1, where as they used a slender actor (Robert Patrck) as the bad Terminator in T2.
> ...


Terminator 3 was pretty bad no Linda Hamilton horrible humor and most of all no James Cameron. I don't think Chyna would have saved it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> So HHH has named Chyna on his twitter that means his daughters will google her now


Christ will shine on him now. 

His actions on being silent about Chyna was a sin. 

Ephesians 5:6-14


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723223544910344192


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> My favorite part was Stephanie's fake condolences.


Let's not degrade an RIP thread with what that stupid cunt thinks.

Just saw Chyna in 1997 the other day from WWE network...she was a fucking beast. Scary beyond belief. The way she manhandled Marlena fuuuuuck.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I legit feel bad for Chyna and is something that I haven't stop thinking about. Mostly because I was a fan of her I was about 9 or 10 years old when she was fighting the males mainly the Holly's and Jericho for the IC title.

People don't know that Chyna inspired a lot of these women who wrestle men she paved the ways for the awesome Kong Jackie Jazz and Beth Phoenix of the world. What she brought was something special and fresh to the table she was unique in her own way. And she always stood up and look more intimidating than the whole DX faction. 

It is really a shame that she left us without even having a farewell match at WM or nothing. Not even a HoF induction or nothing. I guess they might induct her now because dead people can't speak and PR reasons considering how much they ignored her when she literally begged them for help. The least WWE could've done was paid her for her rehab and a psychiatrist to examine her after how bad they treated her.

It sucks tho. 

Eddie is now re united with his mamacita 

RIP Chyna


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

It's crazy to think of what she could have accomplished had she stayed. With her physique and how over she as at the time she could have easily justified a five year title reign. So many "what if's" here. Would have loved to have see her up against Kong and Beth assuming she would have stayed in great shape. Talented people come and go through the revolving door but truly unique people can never be replaced.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Kind of fucked up but I remember when I heard about the news and it still took the WWE about an hour to say something on twitter - with Stephanie being the first to mention it. I'm almost wonder if the other wrestlers on the roster were too scared to say something and waited for Steph to go first, in fear that maybe there would be some retaliation, considering all of the bad blood Steph and HHH had for Chyna.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I remember 5 years ago, she did a short stint in TNA. At least I was able to see her on screen again. That was probably 6 years earlier when I saw her on Surreal Life, 4 years after her departure in WWF/E. I started watching around 1998 so I was able to see her all most throughout up to 2001. I remember her appearing in 3rd Rock from The Sun and Pascific Blue. She even did smaller, independent movies while still wrestling. So it's like, even after leaving, she could've pursued a small film career. She did go onto wrestle for Japan, but what she'd known was the biggest company. Indeed, there are a lot of what ifs. One thing out of many I can think about, is that we are in the media/"reality era" so it's more pronounced, but the word Chyna is a household name. And many fans growing up with her and those that she knew, will find comfort that she's in a better place.

In her earlier days before wrestling she worked with peace and UN overseas. Then a few years ago she taught English in Japan. She traveled the world, and inspired. Paving a way for equality and women, she was also a long time vegetarian. She was strong on the outside, soft inside. I think she had great shots, especially in the ring. One shot that was missing was HOF. A life that took a turn, but found a bumpy detour. She was a fighter, both realistically and metaphorically. She was a doll. She was The 9th Wonder of the World. RIP﻿


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Rick_James said:


> Kind of fucked up but I remember when I heard about the news and it still took the WWE about an hour to say something on twitter - with Stephanie being the first to mention it. I'm almost wonder if the other wrestlers on the roster were too scared to say something and waited for Steph to go first, in fear that maybe there would be some retaliation, considering all of the bad blood Steph and HHH had for Chyna.


Yeah, in any other profession that _would_ be a kinda fucked up thing to say. However, this is WWE and their 'independent contractors' probably _were_ worried about saying something before they got the 'heads up' from the office, in this case coming from Steph's tweet!

RIP Chyna, dance with Prince like it's 1999 - THANK YOU!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723080637553512448
Notice how cool it looked to see her go eye to eye with him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LilOlMe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723080637553512448
> Notice how cool it looked to see her go eye to eye with him.


That's awesome.I never saw her stuff in Japan, thanks for posting.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Henry pays his respect to Chyna. 

http://www.12newsnow.com/story/31787436/wwe-superstar-mark-henry-remembers-his-good-friend-chyna


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Very sad. I really don't know what to think. I just feel bad for her family and for what sounds like a really shitty life after WWE kicked her to the curb when triple fucking H moved on to greener pastures. Just a shame.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE on Monday gonna be like: "In memory of Prince" :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

creepycrawl said:


> It's crazy to think of what she could have accomplished had she stayed. With her physique and how over she as at the time she could have easily justified a five year title reign. So many "what if's" here. Would have loved to have see her up against Kong and Beth assuming she would have stayed in great shape. Talented people come and go through the revolving door but truly unique people can never be replaced.


I agree, I don't think any other woman at the time could, in kayfabe, have taken her clean. A multi-year reign could have helped make the women's division interesting, with people trying to figure out how to beat her. I'm not too familiar with Beth Phoenix, but it would have been fun to see those two go at it if Beth had debuted a few years earlier. 
I may get hate for this, but I also kind of wanted to see what would of happened if they had gone for it and let her win the WWF title at Summerslam 1999. Apparently Russo wanted her to win it before he left for WCW.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Sad but given chynas fluctuating behavior and history she was digging her own grave. The porn, the drugs, the self abuse, all of that lead to her eventual death. Nevertheless give the devil his due, Chyna helped globalize women's wrestling; she was the Hogan of the division. Rest in peace chyna.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Wrestler deaths rarely make me well up, im normally upset and like 'fuck, another one gone', but going back and watching Chyna with DX, watching her with Eddie and reading about how much of a tortured soul she was?! Fuck, im getting a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes! 

Heaven obviously needed an angel. Our loss, their gain!


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Cobretti said:


> Poor woman who could never get over her demons. Very sad, RIP


Just this. So tragic. Hopefully she's at peace with where ever we go when it's over.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Old man Hogan is lying again.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723112349817663488


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

RIP Chyna


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

samizayn said:


> WWE on Monday gonna be like: "In memory of Prince" :lol


Along with a hall of fame induction. :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> ^^^^^^^^^^^ Best thing I've read all damn day.


Thanks. Despite the backlash from many for her choices in life as well as speaking out against the company, she loved her fans. She truly did. I'm just glad she was able to apologize to Helmsley before she left this world.

- Vic


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> (She gave me a shout out!)
> 
> 
> *THE GREAT FALL OF CHYNA*:
> ...


With everything Chyna was going through, she always found time for her fans. And she showed them so much love. I got little emotional reading your post, I can't even lie. I was a huge Chyna fan. I saw her at WM17. I was 13yrs old at the time. One thing that always stuck out to me was Chyna's WM17 entrance. She first walks out and looks at the crowd cheering her on, like "wow...these people came to see me" She loved her fans


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Man, it will be really interesting to see if they put her in the HOF next year. If not, I think WWE will face some major backlash for that. Might be the most interesting "will they or won't they" in a particular HOF class EVER this upcoming WM.
> ...


Knowing Vince, I wouldn't be surprised if he did that. I mean this is the same guy who promoted Pillman's wife's "first interview", like it was a damn wrestling segment. And he did it, just 24hrs after the man died. And then tried to basically place blame on Pillman, so that his company wouldn't look bad. Vince can be an evil, petty, son of a bitch sometimes


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

She was the greatest. Love her and miss her. RIP.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> Old man Hogan is lying again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723112349817663488


She claimed she dated him.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


I'm glad you tried man. That's beautiful stuff.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwmArN8ng2k

Vince Russo Honors His Friend Chyna


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723324007811014656
Billy Gunn's wife.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

We will never get to hear great hall of fame speeches from Chyna & Macho Man cause of that shitbag Stephanie and her self-pity!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Those who say Chyna's demons got the best of her. That's crazy talk. 

Chyna was a Christian woman I realized this when from her vlogs when she was in Japan. 

The Devil didn't win in this, the Lord came calling for Chyna for her to come home. 

Interesting Youtube recommended me this:

Uploaded May 17, 2016


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Get out of here with that hocus pocus nonsense


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Those who say Chyna's demons got the best of her. That's crazy talk.
> 
> Chyna was a Christian woman I realized this when from her vlogs when she was in Japan.
> 
> ...


Fucking hell what plum you are.

Sad news indeed, if she gets HoF in the next few years its total bullshit pandering. I'm not saying she doesn't deserve it but it would just be a calculated move by WWE.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Stephen90 said:


> Old man Hogan is lying again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723112349817663488


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/1123/546968/

No he isn't.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RIP Chyna.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Vince Russo's podcast. Very emotional, and he calls it like it is with Vince, Triple H, and Stephanie's hypocrisy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwmArN8ng2k


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Honestly, I think WWE needs to acknoldge it on RAW. I get sick how WWE avoids PR nightmares even though these people were family.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MarkovKane said:


> Honestly, I think WWE needs to acknoldge it on RAW. I get sick how WWE avoids PR nightmares even though these people were family.


I will be very disappointed if they don't mention it.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

She apparently leaves behind an estate worth just $1.5m - which seems like a lot to the common person but when you consider that at her peak, she was pocketing $1m+ per year, it just goes to show how far her fall from grace was.

I think she might get a 10 bell tribute on Raw but off-air - and I do think they'll air a video package of her. 

Marianna Komlos
The Big Bossman
Hercules Hernandez
Jerry Tuite 
Moondog Spot
Crash Holly
Road Warrior Hawk
"Classy" Freddie Blassie
Miss Elizabeth
"Mr Perfect" Curt Hennig
The Sheik
Rocco Rock
Davey Boy Smith - The British Bulldog
Big Dick Dudley
Lou Thesz
Bertha Faye
Terry Gordy
Yokozuna
"Dr Death" Steve Williams
Lou Albano
Umaga
Test
Mitsuharu Misawa 
Killer Kowlaksi
The Fabulous Moolah
Brian Adams
Chris Benoit
Sherry Martel 
Bad News Brown
Ernie Ladd
Mike Awesome
Bam Bam Bigelow
Earthquake
Eddie Guerrero
Alfred Hayes
Chris Candido
Ludvig Borga
Jack Brisco
Chris Kanyon
Lance Cade
Luna Vachone
Bastion Booger
Giant Gonzalez
Randy Savage
"Chief" Jay Strongbow
Paul Bearer
Doink the Clown
Maurice Vachon
Mae Young
Viscera
Ultimate Warrior 
Shaun O Haire
Dusty Rhodes
Rowdy Roddy Piper
Balls Mahoney

& 

Chyna

This is a list of just the wrestling personalities that have died since 2000 that had a reasonably big run in the business - doesn't include anyone that died pre-2000 or anyone that played a lesser role in the business.

Point? This is one awful industry for deaths.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Chyna


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

That's just to many wrestlers dying young 

If Vince doesn't have a tribute to Chyna on Raw then he's a fucking cunt


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

wjd1989 said:


> She apparently leaves behind an estate worth just $1.5m - which seems like a lot to the common person but when you consider that at her peak, she was pocketing $1m+ per year, it just goes to show how far her fall from grace was.
> 
> I think she might get a 10 bell tribute on Raw but off-air - and I do think they'll air a video package of her.
> 
> ...



Yeah Lou Thez and Mae Young, tragic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

draykorinee said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/1123/546968/
> 
> No he isn't.


Well he isn't this time I'll take that back.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*F Chyna*

Look I'm sorry but she had it coming. She decided to go down a horrible path of drugs and was very unstable. She got a job in porno. Was decent, at best (nothing special). And a lot of people said she had sobered up and now boom....dead via OD.

She cant blame anyone but herself. It wasnt Paul. Wasn't Stephanie. Wasn't Sean. Wasn't her family. It was all on her.

If you don't agree with what I am saying and loved the Phil Brooks rant, then you are all just hypocrites. Plain and simple.

Her character was great though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wjd1989 said:


> She apparently leaves behind an estate worth just $1.5m - which seems like a lot to the common person but when you consider that at her peak, she was pocketing $1m+ per year, it just goes to show how far her fall from grace was.


:kobe 
the sum of someone's wealth upon their death should not be viewed with how far they come to or fall from grace, leave that judgement up to God almighty.


----------



## Sparrowor (Apr 21, 2016)

Russo is such a sack of shit. This corrupt motherfucker, instead of getting Chyna help like a true fan, puts her on his fucking podcast for his own benefit. Now he cries and acts like he was her closest friend. Total scum.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: F Chyna*



aquarius said:


> Look I'm sorry but she had it coming. She decided to go down a horrible path of drugs and was very unstable. She got a job in porno. Was decent, at best (nothing special). And a lot of people said she had sobered up and now boom....dead via OD.
> 
> She cant blame anyone but herself. It wasnt Paul. Wasn't Stephanie. Wasn't Sean. Wasn't her family. It was all on her.
> 
> ...


assumption
questionable analogy. 

The toxicology report hasn't been filed yet and you already assume her overdose was hard illegal drugs and not prescription medication.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

draykorinee said:


> Fucking hell what plum you are.
> 
> Sad news indeed, if she gets HoF in the next few years its total bullshit pandering. *I'm not saying she doesn't deserve it but it would just be a calculated move by WWE.*


Yeah, the company that said/wrote Eddie Guerrero is in hell just to get heel heat for one of their main eventers (like literally weeks after he died) isn't calculating. :side:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fun fact*: Chyna had a cameo in Sevendust's "Enemy" music video. It was the theme song for Unforgiven 2003.

- Vic


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't say I was ever a fan of Chyna. Always thought that she held the women's division hostage and she usually had to be carried through the matches due to being a poor worker. 

Things only really started picking up for the women once she was gone. Therefore I don't really agree with her status as having "changed the game" for the women, there were plenty of competent, popular women's wrestlers before and after.

Regardless of my feelings on her as a wrestler, it's always a shame when somebody goes out young. If WWE puts her into the Hall of Fame now, it's going to reflect badly on them, much like putting Randy Savage into the HOF after not having mentioned his name for decades.


----------



## nopc (Dec 17, 2015)

Sparrowor said:


> Russo is such a sack of shit. This corrupt motherfucker, instead of getting Chyna help like a true fan, puts her on his fucking podcast for his own benefit. Now he cries and acts like he was her closest friend. Total scum.


Shutup idiot. If you liked Russo you wouldnt be thinking/saying that. Besides you CAN'T help someone who doesnt want to be helped.


----------



## jeromy vogel (Apr 22, 2016)

I was never a huge fan of her, but i hope she will rest in peace.


----------



## jeromy vogel (Apr 22, 2016)

When did she die?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder what HHH think right now. Because if I was him I'll feel like I should take huge part of responsible. I hope he do something personal for her and not just corporate decision. I hope he is not cold blood enough to pretend like he was not influence her life.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

very sad to hear.....unlike all the saints and holy angels in here im not going to pass judgment on her even doh most superstars in her era were absolute pieces of shit

honestly wwe should probably just say nothing i mean i don't see the sense in pretending someone doesn't exist while they're alive and then wanting to give them a shout out when they're dead its not respectful its you saving face


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

RIP Chyna.

I find the "this was her own fault" posts deeply distressing and without any sort of empathy. There's a reason people become depressed, self destructive, abuse substances etc. Maybe in next 50 years the seriousness of mental health problems will be seen by the majority as the same as the seriousness of major physical illnesses.

I for one hope she never goes into the Hall of Fame and not because she doesn't deserve it (She most certainly does). An induction now will be a WWE publicity stunt and a disgusting two faced move. It would be cringe worthy.

Triple H bashing her because of "life choices" and the porn films. His kids might google her and find out? What if they google their own Grandfather Vince and read about some of the stuff he's done and the people he's protected? What if they google their Dad's friend Sean Waltman (not bashing him btw, just highlighting the hypocrisy of HHH's comments)?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

I just watched Chris Bell's "Prescription Thugs" a few weeks ago and now Chyna's gone cause of these damn pills


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Pummy said:


> I wonder what HHH think right now. Because if I was him I'll feel like I should take huge part of responsible. I hope he do something personal for her and not just corporate decision. I hope he is not cold blood enough to pretend like he was not influence her life.





They haven't had any type of relationship with each other for close to 20 years. Im sure Triple H and company didn't want her to die, but at the same time she hasn't worked with or for WWE in almost 20 years.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

BWRBrett said:


> Vince Russo's podcast. Very emotional, and he calls it like it is with Vince, Triple H, and Stephanie's hypocrisy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwmArN8ng2k


Just watched this, very sad indeed. Just shows how cold & heartless HHH & co. really are.

RIP Chyna, you had so much more to give.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

I swear people are saying dumb shit in this thread.

I love Chyna, she was a sight to be seen in the attitude Era and I wish she had her act clean last year.

But no one is to be blamed by her death, not Triple H or Stephanie. I find it dumbfounded that people can place judgement on them as if they knew them personally. I'm sorry, but this goes beyond being an annoying smarks and being papparazzi cock suckers.

I really hate this twitter/ celebrity stalking culture of the Internet, and especially from some of you guys in this forum. Seriously, fucking shame on you guys.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Rorschach85 said:


> I swear people are saying dumb shit in this thread.
> 
> I love Chyna, she was a sight to be seen in the attitude Era and I wish she had her act clean last year.
> 
> ...


Well they sure as hell didn't do anything to help her now did they? They didn't want to know about her


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

squarebox said:


> Rorschach85 said:
> 
> 
> > I swear people are saying dumb shit in this thread.
> ...


They had as much obligation and you and me. Don't tell that bs.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Rorschach85 said:


> They had as much obligation and you and me. Don't tell that bs.


Yeah so I guess that gives Triple H the right to talk shit about her while she's over in Japan obviously doing it tough as it is. Real classy. On ya Russo for calling that out.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lucky she lasted as long as she did considering how many problems she has had, a shame still none the less. RIP.

Shock that it takes her death for WWE to finally acknowledge her too just for some publicity, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

whats that with wrestlers dying young, i mean, this is fucking unbeliveable...

sad loss.
chyna was the greatest female wrestler ever.
RIP Championess


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I was really hoping she'd pull through and eventually have a good life  RIP Chyna


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Another sad thing is that she was apparently dead for 1-2 days before she was found (or so I read).


----------



## hartick (Apr 22, 2016)

R.I.P


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Rorschach85 said:


> They had as much obligation and you and me. Don't tell that bs.





Chyna and WWE haven't had a working relationship with each other for over a decade and 1/2. She wasn't making any appearances for them. She wasn't on their payroll. She wasn't under contract with them. She could have down whatever she wanted to.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Here's my tribute to Chyna, it's just me talking. Not shilling my channel, just venting my personal feelings towards her.





*


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP Chyna, the woman who introduced me to amazon fetish...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Not often do I get upset about wrestler deaths but this one hit me really hard. I think it's mainly due to the fact that she was in such a state over the past few years. I really wanted to see her overcome it and she looked to be doing fine recently. I remember watching a few of her YouTube videos where she talked about her day and stuff like that. She looked to be in good spirits and had hopes of getting into the HOF someday. I can't help but think WWE saying it would never happen kinda put a damper on that. I mean, look at Jake Roberts... he was a mess a few years back but the HOF induction and Raw appearance kept him going. And look at him now. 

Chyna needed that motivation and WWE just said "no". 

It's such a shame that WWE refused to acknowledge her for the past 15 years. She deserved better than that... HHH said she would never get into the HOF in case the kids watching googled her. I mean, what wrestling fan hasn't heard of Chyna? It's such a lame excuse to use. She deserved that moment and I'm on mixed emotions about them putting her in it after her death now. They never acknowledged her when she was alive so I would hate to see them exploit her death for $$$ by making action figures and putting her in video games and giving her the HOF induction. They did that with Savage and it left a real bad taste in my mouth.

RIP Chyna. You were one of a kind.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

bigdog40 said:


> Chyna and WWE haven't had a working relationship with each other for over a decade and 1/2. She wasn't making any appearances for them. She wasn't on their payroll. She wasn't under contract with them. She could have down whatever she wanted to.


I think you responded to the wrong guy.


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, drug addict + pornstar on WWE hall of fame.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

BrokenFella said:


> Yeah, drug addict + pornstar on WWE hall of fame.


Yeah, not like they haven't already inducted a rapist or a woman beater into that holy grail.

Not to mention half of the people in the Hall of Fame are drug addicts. Wake up. Also, fuck you.


----------



## BrokenFella (Mar 6, 2016)

Boss said:


> Yeah, not like they haven't already inducted a rapist or a woman beater into that holy grail.
> 
> Not to mention half of the people in the Hall of Fame are drug addicts. Wake up. Also, fuck you.


Oh please, fuck off. Most of you didn't care about the junkie until death. Do yourself and shut the fuck up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

My thread was one of last thread made on Chyna before her death. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-change-projectory-romans-big-main-event.html

I cared. :mj2


You couldn't even make a Chyna thread on her without it getting locked. WF was following the same practice as WWE. Snubbing anything Chyna.


----------



## Pericles (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP indeed. She died at such a early age.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> My thread was one of last thread made on Chyna before her death.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-change-projectory-romans-big-main-event.html
> 
> ...


My take on it is this. Chyna became such a trainwreck that it was just hard to watch after a while and became tiresome. I was firmly in Chyna's corner for a long time. But after seeing drunken/high interview one after another, it's just like...well she's a lost cause. Only her immediate circle of friends (if they existed) could've helped her and that was only if she was willing and able to receive that help. I believe she was willing, but her situation could've left her unable to fully receive it. 

I wrote her off after it just became too uncomfortable to watch. You can't reason with an addict in the stages of full blown addiction and certainly not while under the influence. They literally don't remember the last 5 minutes beforehand let alone a full conversation about turning ones life around. It's literally a waste of time until you can get that person sober and detoxed for days at a time. 

Only then does the possibility exist of a recovery. Chyna needed help and support and unfortunately never got it in time. My personal reaction to her was from the point of view of there's nothing I can do at this time to help her. Only her close friends and family had even the slightest chance to. As Russo said, she needed closure and in the form of validation from the company that meant the world to her, WWE, while everything was stable personally and professionally. Once that plane crashed, Chyna was never the same.

When she started to appear legit mentally ill in her videos, I couldn't watch them. It was beyond uncomfortable. There was no points or reason to the videos. It was just witnessing someone's self destruction. I had to tap out. 

I mourn Chyna not for the performer we lost, but for the life we lost due mainly to heartbreak.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

2K JAY said:


> Not often do I get upset about wrestler deaths but this one hit me really hard. I think it's mainly due to the fact that she was in such a state over the past few years. I really wanted to see her overcome it and she looked to be doing fine recently. I remember watching a few of her YouTube videos where she talked about her day and stuff like that. She looked to be in good spirits and had hopes of getting into the HOF someday. I can't help but think WWE saying it would never happen kinda put a damper on that. I mean, look at Jake Roberts... he was a mess a few years back but the HOF induction and Raw appearance kept him going. And look at him now.
> 
> Chyna needed that motivation and WWE just said "no".
> 
> ...



*Well to be fair, Savage was working with WWE before he died. He even cut promos for his action figure & appearance in WWE All Stars.

But yeah, I get what you're saying. Chyna has pretty much been ignored by WWE ever since he got fired, and now that she's gone, it's gonna be pretty fucking scummy when they inevitably make action figures of her, and put her in 2k17, and giving her the recognition she never got while she's alive.*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Jimmy Snuka murdered his girlfriend in the 80's and he still went in, although WWE quietly removed him from their HoF section when vince became part of the investigation.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Depending what day it ends up, I will go pay respects.

What if this theme hit during :serious:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I wasn't going to post anything, but I saw this on Mick Foley's Facebook account and boy did it get me.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I wasn't going to post anything, but I saw this on Mick Foley's Facebook account and boy did it get me.


Man :mj2:mj2


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

From Meltzer:


> To no surprise, there has been lots of interest in both the death of Laurer and the McGregor situation. On Thursday, Chyna was the No. 1 search with five million searches: more than any previous pro wrestling death or pro wrestling story has gotten in years.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I wasn't going to post anything, but I saw this on Mick Foley's Facebook account and boy did it get me.


Isn't that kinda disrespectful to his wife. If there was a heaven i'd assume eddie would be waiting for his wife and not Chyna


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I've taken a day to absorb alot of the news and read some of these reactions. I was not watching wrestling during Chyna's run, but I also was not living under a rock and I had two sons, one of whom was a teenager. Both my children loved Chyna and the storylines she had at the time. They especially loved her getting to beat the living crap out of the guys on the roster. To them, she was a superhero. 

In the time since she was forced out of her job, she sank to rock bottom a few times. But it seemed lately she was doing fairly well. She wasn't in the clear by any means, but she was looking and sounding better on the interviews I had listened to. RIP Sweet Joanie!! All those issues will seem so far away now.....be at peace!! Never pass a moment by that you don't tell the ones you love how you feel.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Russo on chyna.

https://youtu.be/UwmArN8ng2k

Damn.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.powyeah.com/billy-gunns-wife-harsh-words-regarding-response-chynas-passing/



> Acknowledging someone after they've passed away doesn't make up for how shitty you were to them while they were alive! #hypocrites&fakes
> 
> — Paula Sopp (@SoppPaula) April 22, 2016


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These early wrestling deaths never seem real to me, but then you see the thread and know that you didn't imagine it. The first 1/3 of this year has been brutal for wrestling deaths. Let's hope the trend decreases for the final 2/3 of the year. *R.I.P.*Joanie Laurer.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I can not remember WHO she bearhugged in the ring in her debut, but I do remember she looked different from the later looks. I really found her first look very sexy. I liked her more with the first look than the later one. It was like her face changed and I thought it was two different persons.

Then I remember her starring in that adult film: "One Night in Chyna" with X-Pac or Sean Waltman.

But I knew in my Heart I would never eeeeever be together with her and anyone else I see or saw on television, so I stopped fantasyzing about her. It only made me depressed that I could only think about certain people rather than be with them.

Then one day I was youtubing just for the Waste of time, and I saw this title: "R.I.P. Chyna". I felt scared and thought it was just someone making a fun video. But when I googled it, reality hit me. It WAS true. Even though I stopped thinking about her, I can't help but feel very sad that she is gone. She was one of them I once have the hugest crush on, before I realized my fantasies would never come true. But I did think about her as one of my all time favourites female wrestlers amongst Sable, Lita and others.

R.I.P. Joanie Laurer - you will forever be missed in my Heart. 

FUTURE HALL OF FAMER.... PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully they pay tribute to her on Raw.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

iverson19 said:


> http://www.powyeah.com/billy-gunns-wife-harsh-words-regarding-response-chynas-passing/


The way she was let go was *ucked up and WWE have done a lot of messed up stuff to people over the years but I feel like a lot of the shots taken at Hunter and Steph blaming them for the death of someone they have had no contact with for 15 years is weak.

Someone posted this on another forum and I agree with this sentiment completely.

WWE treated Chyna exactly the way she deserved to be treated. In fact, by ignoring her they afforded her more dignity than a lot of other people who have been in her position (Warrior, Hogan, and Bret, for example).

Chyna spent most of the last fifteen years making a total embarrassment of herself on national TV, radio, on the internet, and in public.

Chyna made a high profile porn movie for one of the biggest porn companies in the world depicting herself having sex with Vince and Stephanie at the same time.

Chyna accused HHH of physically abusing her as recently as last year.

Chyna turned up unannounced and uninvited at WWE HQ last June with a camera crew in tow hoping to force a meeting "to discuss personal, financial, and contractual issues."

I have all the sympathy in the world for her, but let's not pretend that WWE's "very mean treatment" was in any way unprovoked or unjustified. She burned the bridge between herself and WWE many times over, pissed on it, and shit herself a couple of times for good measure while she was at it. An insincere Oh, and here's an online petition to put me in the Hall of Fame" wasn't gonna cut it as far as offering to bury the hatchet.

We've seen with Jake Roberts and Scott Hall that WWE are willing to bring people out of exile if they can prove that they're reliable and trustworthy again. They've even been willing to put money in the pockets of Billy Graham, despite him accusing WWE of harbouring pedophiles.

Despite Chyna's appearing to be on the road to recovery in the last six months, she was still a very, very long way from being either reliable or trustworthy. I dare say she would've had to have been clean, sober, and kept her head down for years before WWE would've even entertained the idea of putting her on stage with a live mic.

WWE probably could have done more to help her, but she made it as difficult as possible for them to do so.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm still struggling to accept that she's gone. Her long decline was truly sad to watch (I remember being on here a few years back when she collapsed at that convention and many were fearing reading about her death in the near future even then). If anything, she's now finally at peace.

I started watching wrestling mid-2000, so she would have been Eddie's Mammacita at that point. She was captivating to me then and I definitely think she was my absolute favourite overall looking back. I remember absolutely HATING RTC for the neck injury angle around Rumble '01 and absolutely rooted for her to beat Ivory at WM17. People said her Women's Division run was awful but I think she looked absolutely beautiful then, really at her peak. If I watch her old matches, it's always ones from 00-01 simply because of how amazing she looked.

That photo of her and Eddie got me - just the knowledge that two such iconic stars of the early 2000s are now gone. 15 years isn't really that long and 45 was far too young to go. Especially on the day the Queen turned 90, exactly twice that.

RIP Joanie.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> ItsaNewDay said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't going to post anything, but I saw this on Mick Foley's Facebook account and boy did it get me.
> ...


You mean same wife who was just re-married not long ago. Beside that people don't mean they're couple. At least as a former co-worker or close friend.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

DaBlueGuy said:


> The way she was let go was *ucked up and WWE have done a lot of messed up stuff to people over the years but I feel like a lot of the shots taken at Hunter and Steph blaming them for the death of someone they have had no contact with for 15 years is weak.
> 
> Someone posted this on another forum and I agree with this sentiment completely.
> 
> ...


This is a very good post, with a lot of very true points. Everything said here is true.

WWE owed it to Chyna to help her, and it's true that Trips/Steph's move (whatever the truth might be) was kinda dickish...but that was a long time ago. Chyna chose to burn bridges with the WWE, people seem to be forgetting that. Of course, WWE could've acknowledged her under the table and offered to have helped her - but the messiness of the situation, SPECIFICALLY with Stephanie involved was what made it impossible.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> http://www.powyeah.com/billy-gunns-wife-harsh-words-regarding-response-chynas-passing/


*Not the smartest move from Billy Gunn's wife if that is indeed her account but nuff respect if it is. I hope everyone takes this as a lesson that if you're going to miss somebody when they're gone, make the most of them when they're alive.
*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'll admit I wasn't the biggest fan while she was on the roster, but I respected the work she did, and although she hadn't been involved in WWE in around 15 years, just the idea that she could come back was kind of comforting, it's sad that she'll never get her chance to just say "thank you" to the fans as she always wanted.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

> Former WWE, WCW and TNA writer Vince Russo says he learned of Joan "Chyna" Laurer's passing in a phone call from Kevin Nash. Russo said he wasn't shocked by her death, but he did have a hard time believing it.
> 
> "I sat on my couch for two hours hoping Kevin was wrong," Russo said. "When I got on my Twitter feed, and I saw the level of love from her fans, one after the next, I'm thinking to myself 'If only she could see this.' Because I'm telling you bro, she had no idea. I'm reading tweet after tweet and crying because I'm thinking 'If only she could be sitting behind this computer reading what people thought of her,' because there was one thing Joanie wanted and it was to be loved, bro. She didn't know how these people felt about her."
> 
> ...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

RIP Chyna. Do you guys think Stephanie was sincere in her tweet?


----------



## Klucero1713 (May 21, 2015)

Big Dog said:


> It's a sorry world were the most vocal are trolls and the kindest keep quiet.


I agree with you...


People need to just let the past go. She's gone nothing is gonna change that. It's sad . 

Nobody on this forum knows what's going through Steph or Paul's mind. They paid their respect to her after her passing like any normal human being would do. Regardless of what went on between them in the past, a life was lost too young.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

sbzero546 said:


> RIP Chyna. Do you guys think Stephanie was sincere in her tweet?





She was paying her respects and we don't know if it was sincere or not. We aren't around them 24/7. Whatever happened between them happened 15 years ago.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

MarkovKane said:


> Honestly, I think WWE needs to acknoldge it on RAW. I get sick how WWE avoids PR nightmares even though these people were family.


They will. They'll probably also have Stephanie doing the voice over for a Chyna tribute video and probably have her induct Chyna into the HOF. The entire thing will come off as fake. Stephanie will act like she was this huge Chyna fan and always looked up to her, when just a year ago she didn't want to have anything to do with the woman. This company will do anything for some good PR, no matter how insincere they come off.

They'll also put Chyna in the next wrestling game (but you gotta preorder to get her OR pay to get her in the game as DLC...its all about the money, right?). You'll see Chyna merch and wwe network specials, with Trips and Stephanie going on and on about how awesome Chyna was and how much they respected and admired her. Hey, anything to make a buck. 

But tbh, this type of shit doesn't surprise me about the McMahons. I mean this is the same company that exploited the hell out of Eddie's death. And this is also the same company that had Pillman's wife on RAW, just one day after he died. Vince treated the interview like a top of the hour segment, just for ratings. And to make matters worse, Vince basically tried to force her to admit that the death had nothing to do with WWE and Pillman was 100% at fault. To this day, that "segment" is one of the most uncomfortable things I've ever seen. 19yrs later and it still makes me cringe.

Even the Connor the Crusher stuff comes off as fake. Justin Roberts meets the little guy but WWE basically says "screw that, we're taking credit for this" But hey it was Stephanie who tweeted about philanthropy being the future of marketing.
And don't even get me started on the Be A Star rally. Yeah don't be a bully kids, even tho a lot of the top WWE brass in the company are bullies. Vince made fun of JR's facial paralysis on live TV, for God sakes. Some racist dick head made a racist remark to ADR and it was ADR who got fired. And then the petty ass WWE Twitter feed basically says the incident was all ADR's fault. This company even fired Punk on his damn wedding day. 

Let's also not forget that awesome time when Stephanie had the sheer audacity to compare Vince's steroid trial to 9/11. Like really? The shit this company does, doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

RIP Chyna. Truly a one of a kind talent.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Great video by Russo! Watched the entire thing. He speaks from the heart on this and if the McMahons happen to see it, yeah it might get him blacklisted forever but he cared about Joanie enough that he doesn't give a shit. So props to him for putting it all on the line for his friend.

I still have suspicions about that manager though. Him telling Russo that everything is fine and cool just seems off. I'm surprised Russo didn't question that more. I'm not saying there was foul play but I just think Chyna's manager seems shady in a certain way.



sbzero546 said:


> RIP Chyna. Do you guys think Stephanie was sincere in her tweet?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723019592570929152
Sure, why not? She doesn't say "I will miss her" only that "she will be missed". It's more of a general statement than a personal one IMO. Like saying "the WWE Universe" will miss her but with more tact. 

I also think that she has to feel some sense of guilt considering her relationship with HHH is basically what started her downward spiral. So she is in a sense, obligated to comment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JayM said:


> They will. They'll probably also have Stephanie doing the voice over for a Chyna tribute video and probably have her induct Chyna into the HOF. The entire thing will come off as fake. Stephanie will act like she was this huge Chyna fan and always looked up to her, *when just a year ago she didn't want to have anything to do with the woman*. This company will do anything for some good PR, no matter how insincere they come off.


A year ago Chyna was calling her husband a pedophile and claiming that he used to beat her. A year ago Chyna was getting in drunken radio rants and making a fool out of herself. For the past 20 years Chyna has been slandering her at every turn. 15 years ago Chyna starred in a porno where she was fucking Stephanie herself and her father. I understand that Stephanie did her wrong but at some point something has to give. What do you want her to do in this situation? Say nothing? And then you'd be here shitting on her for not responding. Send out an appropriate tweet given the circumstances? Now she's insincere. No matter what she did somebody was going to take issue with it. 

Like I said before, it's tragic what happened to Chyna but let's not pretend she wasn't responsible for WWE ignoring her all these years. She absolutely could not have been trusted with a live mic, that's why she didn't get in the HOF. WWE had every right in the world to stop that from happening. Why should they open themselves up to a potential catastrophic embarrassment (for Chyna herself too, not just them) just to appease a bunch of fans whose real purpose here seems to be shitting on Stephanie more than it does remembering Chyna.

I for one am glad so many people are recognizing her and talking about her in such a positive light. It's great to see the impact she had on so many of us. But it's really unfortunate that way too many people are laying blame for her death on those who haven't been involved with her in 20 years. It's borderline insanity.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> JayM said:
> 
> 
> > They will. They'll probably also have Stephanie doing the voice over for a Chyna tribute video and probably have her induct Chyna into the HOF. The entire thing will come off as fake. Stephanie will act like she was this huge Chyna fan and always looked up to her, *when just a year ago she didn't want to have anything to do with the woman*. This company will do anything for some good PR, no matter how insincere they come off.
> ...


Nobody is laying the blame on H or Stephanie. But at the same time, let's not act like they way they did that woman didn't affect her. It obviously made her feel low as crap and affected her self asteem and self worth. Lets be real here. And yes Steph is coming off as fake. Hell a lot of the stuff this company does comes off as nothing more than PR marketing BS. From the Connor the Crusher stuff to the Be A Star campaign. 

HHH then having the nerve to say "well what if somebody googled Chyna" Like really? His daughters could also google him and see him exposing his ass every week on RAW. Or him and uncle Shawn telling people to suck it every week. Or HHH boning a mannequin, while a funeral is taking place next door. Then there's all the time HHH got females to expose their breast. Or hell, they could google other members in the HOF and see all kinds of craziness. Wife beaters, murderers, rapists, drugs addicts, ect. But now that Chyna has passed on, is OK to google her now? 

It also irks how WWE will now use Chyna's name to make them money. When she was alive, the company didn't give two shits about her. I ain't talking about 2016. I'm talking about 2002, 03, 04, ect. And hell when she was going through shit and clearly needed help, WWE didn't try to help. H had no problem helping his buddies in their time of need. But Chyna gets the "fuck you" treatment? Like come on man. I'm just tired of how fake this company comes off. 

Seriously this company is filled with hypocritical douche bags. You wanna support them being fake with this Chyna situation, go ahead. I ain't mad at you. But I can't. This shit just doesn't sit well with me at all. It just doesn't. I get that Chyna was on drugs and all that. And I get that nobody "forced" her to do any of that. But let's not pretend that the way H, Chyna, and even Vince did Chyna didn't negatively effect her and play a part in her demise


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JayM said:


> Nobody is laying the blame on H or Stephanie. But at the same time, let's not act like they way they did that woman didn't affect her. It obviously made her feel low as crap and affected her self asteem and self worth. Lets be real here. And yes Steph is coming off as fake. Hell a lot of the stuff this company does comes off as nothing more than PR marketing BS. From the Connor the Crusher stuff to the Be A Star campaign.
> 
> HHH then having the nerve to say "well what if somebody googled Chyna" Like really? His daughters could also google him and see him exposing his ass every week on RAW. Or him and uncle Shawn telling people to suck it every week. Or HHH boning a mannequin, while a funeral is taking place next door. Then there's all the time HHH got females to expose their breast. Or hell, they could google other members in the HOF and see all kinds of craziness. Wife beaters, murderers, rapists, drugs addicts, ect. But now that Chyna has passed on, is OK to google her now?
> 
> ...


Of course it affected her but 20 years after the fact? Come on. He didn't commit a crime, he broke up with her. How long can you hang on to that and keep pointing the finger at the guy because he moved on with his life, got married and had kids? 

What about his kid googling Chyna and coming across a porno of this woman fucking what is supposed to be their mother and grandfather? Chyna didn't just cross the line, she went so far beyond it and even still, HHH has never spoken ill of her. Even after all this time he hasn't said a bad word about her meanwhile she has accused him of some horrendous things without ever having any proof. And it's not even about the google stuff. Please have the sense to see that he can hardly come out and say yeah, we can't trust her with a live mic so that's why she's not getting in. He was being as diplomatic as he possible could under the circumstances. 

Nobody is denying that what happened to her was horrible but it was 20 years ago. How long does that fly as an excuse for letting your life become a trainwreck. Even Vince Russo himself said that you can't help somebody who doesn't want to be helped. If he and her friends couldn't get through how the fuck can you expect her ex-boyfriend and his wife to be in a position to help her when she's being as self destructive as she can possible be?

Hate on WWE for being phony and hypocritical all you want. I'd agree with you in some instances but this isn't one of them. I don't think I would have handled it any differently if I were them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I as I setup my very first blender I bought today, I was flipping through the instruction manual that contains neat colorful blender recipes and came across hummus, and I'm reminded of being introduced to that seed mixture by Chyna, who used to Youtube video herself making them in her blender from her Tokyo based home she had. 

:mj2


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Of course it affected her but 20 years after the fact? Come on. He didn't commit a crime, he broke up with her. How long can you hang on to that and keep pointing the finger at the guy because he moved on with his life, got married and had kids?
> 
> What about his kid googling Chyna and coming across a porno of this woman fucking what is supposed to be their mother and grandfather? Chyna didn't just cross the line, she went so far beyond it and even still, HHH has never spoken ill of her. Even after all this time he hasn't said a bad word about her meanwhile she has accused him of some horrendous things without ever having any proof. And it's not even about the google stuff. Please have the sense to see that he can hardly come out and say yeah, we can't trust her with a live mic so that's why she's not getting in. He was being as diplomatic as he possible could under the circumstances.
> 
> ...


Although I agree about HHH being diplomatic. I have to state that WWE were very phony around Chyna being released. Let us remember the fact that Vince told her at it was fine only to then give her the push via letter after she was away from him.

In the space of a few days to a week she had lost her to be husband, and the job she loved. She also found out that she was one of the only ones to not know exactly what had been going on and that it was with the bosses daughter. 

She then had her now former employer do the dirty and cost her a job on T3 (Before anyone says it WWE in 2003 DID still have that kind of sway in Hollywood due to how mainstream they still were). 

Then when you consider that she had a somewhat trouble upbringing it's hardly surprising where this situation took her. I mean how would we all react if our current and future lives were suddenly thrown under a bus for petty reasons?
I imagine it would be very easy for your life to take a tailspin from then on. Once you make a bad choice (and she did as she had admitted) it's impossible to take it back or undo it.

I'm not saying she is blameless in this but once those early post WWE choices were made she then couldn't go back to WWE in the same way again. WWE were and still are culpable for those early choices because if the situation they left Joanie in back then.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I've not always had the nicest things to say about Russo, but that video is a fucking hard watch.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

She was going to go back to doing adult films. It probably didn't pay as much as what she was getting in WWE, but it was more than "regular" jobs that ex-wrestlers get. It's weird, because I know she could've done smaller films in Hollywood or independent. In one of her videos she made in Japan back in 2014, she actually wanted to star in soap operas. Even in her time with WWE, she was on TV shows. She went on to wrestle for Japan in 2002, but as I mentioned and even some, there are just some what ifs. I mean after her time with Japan, could've also done small movies. I mean, she wrestled for a short time in 2011 for TNA. Why did she leave Japan wrestling? Could've stuck with it for awhile. She probably didn't make enough. Since she was back in the US, she was doing appearances, probably also to make some money. She was just gone so soon, though not surprising but it is because you see her improvements over her videos and then the downward spiral videos at the same time. Luna died of the same cause...overdose...and she was around Chyna's age, about 46.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Devastated over Chyna passing,she dated Brutus years before wrestling,such a beautiful soul and so kind to my children,rip Joanie love u. HH

— Hulk Hogan (@HulkHogan) April 21, 2016
*

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/celebrities-react-to-death-of-chyna/


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHH killed her. Rest in Peace, Chyna. I hate seeing human beings suffer. May Christ bring you and everybody peace.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol at blaming WWE for this. Starbuck said everything perfect. I would not have handled it any differently then the company did as well.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> JayM said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is laying the blame on H or Stephanie. But at the same time, let's not act like they way they did that woman didn't affect her. It obviously made her feel low as crap and affected her self asteem and self worth. Lets be real here. And yes Steph is coming off as fake. Hell a lot of the stuff this company does comes off as nothing more than PR marketing BS. From the Connor the Crusher stuff to the Be A Star campaign.
> ...


Like I said dude, if you want to support this company and its phony bullshit, go ahead. I still stand by what I said. And tbh, it doesn't matter if the situation with H, Chyna, and Steph happened 20 years ago 10 years ago or 20 days ago. You have no idea how badly something affects a person unless you're that person. It's just like if somebody gets bullied to the point of them feeling suicidal and then you have that one person who's like "meh, they need to get over it" It annoys when somebody pulls that crap when the situation isn't happening to you.

Like really? Steph, H, and even Vince did her dirty. She had her dream job and guy ripped from her. And it clearly made her feel lower than dirt. A real kick to her self esteem. 

Again, support their decision all you want. I'm not and I can't. Like I said, this entire situation doesn't sit well with me at all. It just doesn't. Again Chyna, RIP. You'll definitely be missed. Condolences to her family and friends. This just hurts so much. I was fan of Chyna. This situation absolutely breaks my heart


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it affected her but 20 years after the fact? Come on. He didn't commit a crime, he broke up with her. How long can you hang on to that and keep pointing the finger at the guy because he moved on with his life, got married and had kids?
> ...


Spot on. Like I've said before, I'm not placing the blame on H, Steph, or Vince. Again, nobody forced Chyna to do the things she did. But their not exactly innocent either. They did that woman dirty. It was colder than the other side of the pillow. And it clearly affected her self esteem and made her feel low


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Natecore said:


> HHH killed her. Rest in Peace, Chyna. I hate seeing human beings suffer. May Christ bring you and everybody peace.


:lmao If the thread is at this level. I look forward to see what comes next.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JayM said:


> Like I said dude, if you want to support this company and its phony bullshit, go ahead. I still stand by what I said. And tbh, it doesn't matter if the situation with H, Chyna, and Steph happened 20 years ago 10 years ago or 20 days ago. You have no idea how badly something affects a person unless you're that person. It's just like if somebody gets bullied to the point of them feeling suicidal and then you have that one person who's like "meh, they need to get over it" It annoys when somebody pulls that crap when the situation isn't happening to you.
> 
> Like really? Steph, H, and even Vince did her dirty. She had her dream job and guy ripped from her. And it clearly made her feel lower than dirt. A real kick to her self esteem.
> 
> Again, support their decision all you want. I'm not and I can't. Like I said, this entire situation doesn't sit well with me at all. It just doesn't. Again Chyna, RIP. You'll definitely be missed. Condolences to her family and friends. This just hurts so much. I was fan of Chyna. This situation absolutely breaks my heart


It does matter. It's almost 20 fucking years. That's 3 children, 13 years of marriage, 2 torn quads, NXT, a WWE network, the death of WCW, the advent of social media, Justin Beibers entire life, the rise of John Cena, 16 Wrestlemanias and 2 entire decades worth of news, events and TIME that has passed since. When HHH and Chyna were last a couple people were still using pagers, Vince McMahon was 50 years old and 9/11 hadn't happened yet. How can you say it doesn't matter when that much time has passed? She had 20 years to turn things around and didn't/couldn't do it. Would you take responsibility for your ex girlfriend passing away in 2036 because you broke up with her and she became self destructive? You're not holding her to account for her own actions and that's not right either. 

God help me if im still dealing with any of the shit going on in my life in my mid 20s when I hit my mid 40s. Then again, there might be people like you there to say it's someone else's fault that X, Y and Z didn't happen because I was wronged 20 years ago. 

What a ridiculous thought process.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Starbuck said:


> It does matter. It's almost 20 fucking years. That's 3 children, 13 years of marriage, 2 torn quads, NXT, a WWE network, the death of WCW, the advent of social media, Justin Beibers entire life, the rise of John Cena, 16 Wrestlemanias and 2 entire decades worth of news, events and TIME that has passed since. When HHH and Chyna were last a couple people were still using pagers, Vince McMahon was 50 years old and 9/11 hadn't happened yet. How can you say it doesn't matter when that much time has passed? She had 20 years to turn things around and didn't/couldn't do it. Would you take responsibility for your ex girlfriend passing away in 2036 because you broke up with her and she became self destructive? You're not holding her to account for her own actions and that's not right either.
> 
> God help me if im still dealing with any of the shit going on in my life in my mid 20s when I hit my mid 40s. Then again, there might be people like you there to say it's someone else's fault that X, Y and Z didn't happen because I was wronged 20 years ago.
> 
> What a ridiculous thought process.


Not to take away from what you said, because it is largely true: her being unable to come to terms with and letting of of what happened really did her in, however you have to consider the severity of what exactly happened. She didn't *just* get cheated on...there was never going to be any room for her in the company after the breakup. We know how petty Vince can be and the apple doesn't fall far from the tree...Chyna essentially was booted out of the company and pretty much out of wrestling. What was she supposed to do, go to Ring of Honor? To make matters worse they wouldn't even let her use her own name Chyna, which is how she was identified around the world.

The cheating is bad enough on a personal level, but the real kick in the ass is that they messed with her career and ability to earn a living. They compromised her livelihood- yes HHH & Stephanie McMahon had a hand in it & didn't care so they are low life pieces of shit for that. From what I gathered they wanted nothing to do with her over the years- maybe if they had been able to put the bullshit aside something could've been worked out and she'd still be alive. Maybe or maybe not, who knows as it's just speculation. Of course it's a little too late now for any of that since she's dead. I'm sure the both of them have to share at least a tiny amount of guilt because of what they did- well this is why you don't treat people like shit & fuck them over while they are alive.

I can't wait to see how consumed with "grief & sadness" Stephanie McMahon is during the stupid retarded fake tribute they broadcast on Monday


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It does matter. It's almost 20 fucking years. That's 3 children, 13 years of marriage, 2 torn quads, NXT, a WWE network, the death of WCW, the advent of social media, Justin Beibers entire life, the rise of John Cena, 16 Wrestlemanias and 2 entire decades worth of news, events and TIME that has passed since. When HHH and Chyna were last a couple people were still using pagers, Vince McMahon was 50 years old and 9/11 hadn't happened yet. How can you say it doesn't matter when that much time has passed? She had 20 years to turn things around and didn't/couldn't do it. Would you take responsibility for your ex girlfriend passing away in 2036 because you broke up with her and she became self destructive? You're not holding her to account for her own actions and that's not right either.
> 
> God help me if im still dealing with any of the shit going on in my life in my mid 20s when I hit my mid 40s. Then again, there might be people like you there to say it's someone else's fault that X, Y and Z didn't happen because I was wronged 20 years ago.
> 
> What a ridiculous thought process.


It can seem ridiculous from the outside looking in, but if you'd been wronged to the same degree it's hard to say whether you'd be able to just 'get over it' and 'move on'. 

Joanie was human like all of us. That's the main point Russo drove home in his podcast. She was hurt like any of us would be in the same situation. Simply saying "Get over it" is failing to put yourself in her shoes. Not only was her romantic relationship ruined, but her professional career was as well...she was essentially erased just because she was with HHH before Steph. 

I feel so bad that Joanie is dead. I wish someone like DDP could've turned her life around. I know that in that right supportive and loving environment Joanie would have done just that...and turned her life around. That's what is so tragic. So just carried too much pain from not having any closure. 

Watch Russo's podcast all of you please.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Chyna's final interview.

- Vic


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm better of mourning in my own time and memories.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> Lol at blaming WWE for this. Starbuck said everything perfect. I would not have handled it any differently then the company did as well.


You would have gone out of your way to torpedo her big break post WWF?
You are as cold as they are then.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

RIP chyna..she was impressive as a female wrestler.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> JayM said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said dude, if you want to support this company and its phony bullshit, go ahead. I still stand by what I said. And tbh, it doesn't matter if the situation with H, Chyna, and Steph happened 20 years ago 10 years ago or 20 days ago. You have no idea how badly something affects a person unless you're that person. It's just like if somebody gets bullied to the point of them feeling suicidal and then you have that one person who's like "meh, they need to get over it" It annoys when somebody pulls that crap when the situation isn't happening to you.
> ...


Dude who in the hell are you to tell somebody when they should get over something? Again, the shit didn't happen to you. See it's easy to sit there and play judge, when the shit ain't happening to you. I'm not gonna tell somebody to "get over it" b/c quite frankly I don't know how bad a situation mentally screws with somebody. Again, I'm not saying her death is anybody's fault. But it's clear as day that the way they did her, affected her self esteem, among other things. Not everybody can just bounce back as quickly as somebody like you, after they've been through some major fucked up shit in their life. You have people who go through a fucked up relationship, that causes them to swear off marriage for the rest of their life. That type of stuff does happen in the real world.

You really shouldn't judge. That thing called karma is real. And who's to say, in a year or so...you could find yourself in a fucked up situation that affects you for the next 10-20 years....only for some random person to be like "man get over it, it was so long ago" 

But I like I said, if you wanna support them and their bullshit, go right ahead. But I'm not and I won't. Sorry. I still stand by what I said. You can try and argue all you want. But I'm not buying into their fake PR bullshit. I'm over this entire debate shit. The focus should be on remembering Chyna. Not WWE's PR crap


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

JayM said:


> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > JayM said:
> ...


He's right though, people are blaming WWE and Triple H for a breakup that happened almost 20 years ago. Honestly it is nobodies business but Steph, Hunter, and Chyna and I think it creepy as hell for those who say that they are smarks marks bringing up allegations of that affair. Seriously, this is not fuckin TMZ.


----------



## ghantizzle (Apr 24, 2016)

man it sucks that she is gone


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

She's one of the greatest. This really sucks.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Get over mental illness!

Also, if you don't think that events can affect a lifetime of behavior, I don't know what to tell you. The entire industry of psychology is largely based on how childhood deeply impacts people into adulthood.

Having said that, Chyna had a myriad of problems.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure if posted yet, but, Chyna rambling in a video she posted a few days before she was found dead.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

I wonder how X-Pac feels right now. He makes dozens of tweets every day and stopped posting anything right after Chyna died.


----------



## LCF (Jun 19, 2007)

She was awesome to watch back in the day. Sucks that she's gone, but I'm glad she has finally found peace.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

You can't just tell someone "You got dumped 20 years ago get over it." Clearly that event and those that followed had a rather profound impact on her and very clearly you don't have to be Dr Phil to see that her downward spiral into drugs and mental health decline were a direct result of what happened. To outsiders "getting over it" might be what other people do but Chyna was not one of them. It wasn't just getting dumped it was the way it was handled and the pettyness that followed.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> You can't just tell someone "You got dumped 20 years ago get over it." Clearly that event and those that followed had a rather profound impact on her and very clearly you don't have to be Dr Phil to see that her downward spiral into drugs and mental health decline were a direct result of what happened. To outsiders "getting over it" might be what other people do but Chyna was not one of them. It wasn't just getting dumped it was the way it was handled and the pettyness that followed.


Saying "get over it" is the equivalent to saying "walk it off" after you get your legs destroyed by a baseball bat.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Rorschach85 said:


> JayM said:
> 
> 
> > Starbuck said:
> ...


20yrs ago or 20 days ago, it doesn't matter. The shit happened. Can we please stop with this "get over it" mentality. A person can go through some f'd up stuff and it affect them for years (messed up relationship, death, bullying, ect) It happens. A lot of times you can't just "get over it"

And Let's stop all acting naive around here. Steph, H, and Vince royally fucked Chyna over. Chyna got screwed over and Stephanie got everything her way b/c she's daddy's little girl. The shit mentally screwed with Chyna. And nobody is stalking anybody. A lot of us are just being real about the situation instead of acting like the Trips and Steph shit played no part in Chyna's downfall. Vince and co have done some fucked up shit in the past (making fun of JR's facial paralysis on live tv, to having Pillman's wife give an "exclusive" interview 24hrs after his death and treating like a top of the hour ratings segment, to comparing Vince's steroid trial to 9/11, to exploiting the hell out of Eddie's death). This Chyna stuff is just another notch on the belt


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

RLStern said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> > You can't just tell someone "You got dumped 20 years ago get over it." Clearly that event and those that followed had a rather profound impact on her and very clearly you don't have to be Dr Phil to see that her downward spiral into drugs and mental health decline were a direct result of what happened. To outsiders "getting over it" might be what other people do but Chyna was not one of them. It wasn't just getting dumped it was the way it was handled and the pettyness that followed.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP Chyna.
I like her during the rise of Degeneration X. Who can forget that strip poker on raw  and was happy when she won rhat IC belt. Having said that, im just sad that she went to the darkside. I dont think its fair to blame your company or your ex boyfriend for your misfortunes. Lots of people got fired or get dumped by their boyfriends or husbands only to come out a better person in the end.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i've been waiting for this all weekend. russo loved the fuck out of her


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Not sure if posted yet, but, Chyna rambling in a video she posted a few days before she was found dead.


People using the word 'shocked'.....i mean, are they serious?


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 4, 2016)

The whole wrestling world is going to miss you Chyna, RIP


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

joeroot9357 said:


> The whole wrestling world is going to miss you Chyna, RIP


That was well said.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

You can't help who you fall in love with but the actions of everyone during and after that was a big bus load of bullshit. Being told by Vince "nah don't worry it''ll be ok" only to then get stabbed in the back and pretty much fucked over, can we really say it was a surprise she had such a horrible fall from grace when they stop her using the Chyna name and pretty much ignore her existance. Triple H Steph and Vince are all sharing levels of guilt for the way they mishandled the situation. Yes Chyna was an adult and the drugs and flying off the rails was a situation she should have dealt with. But what's done is done and her life has ended far too young.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

There are obviously naive people on this board. I got cheated on by my ex girlfriend, and based on these half ass reasoning, if I go into drugs or kill myself it would be her fault. I'm sorry but that is not how the real world works, you buck the fuck up.

Likewise, I know a friend who cheated with his fiance to his now wife. Should he fucking apologize for any of that shit? Normal peogle get over that shit, not drug addicts and people living in thier parents basements.

Second, if the way wwe, trips, and Stephanie were so malicious in Chyna's way out, then why in the fuck did she dateven X-Pac, trips BEST FRIEND? Seriously guys, if it affected her so much she wouldn't associate with any of Hunters circles.

Third she was let go because she asked for a lot of money but was denied such, what she did afterwards is her own choice. Stephanie was on the Howard Stern show and said nice things to Chyna.

I guess by this logic, if Matt Hardy dies tomorrow, then it's Lita, Edge and WWE'S fault...go fuck yourself.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> You can't help who you fall in love with but the actions of everyone during and after that was a big bus load of bullshit. Being told by Vince "nah don't worry it''ll be ok" only to then get stabbed in the back and pretty much fucked over, can we really say it was a surprise she had such a horrible fall from grace when they stop her using the Chyna name and pretty much ignore her existance. Triple H Steph and Vince are all sharing levels of guilt for the way they mishandled the situation. Yes Chyna was an adult and the drugs and flying off the rails was a situation she should have dealt with. But what's done is done and her life has ended far too young.


Stephanie was a grown a** women back in 2001 and she needed her daddy to do her dirty work? Really? That's pathetic!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I notice WWE has been updating the tribute page of Chyna with more tweets , I get choked up thinking if only Chyna could see the outpouring of love. :mj2

http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-memories-superstars-celebrities-twitter-instagram-social-media


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

http://wrestlingnews.co/coroner-postpones-ruling-on-the-cause-of-joanie-chyna-laurers-death/


----------



## trippyc (Mar 29, 2016)

Wish her reputation didnt become what it did. RIP


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rorschach85 said:


> There are obviously naive people on this board. I got cheated on by my ex girlfriend, and based on these half ass reasoning, if I go into drugs or kill myself it would be her fault. I'm sorry but that is not how the real world works, you buck the fuck up.


I think it was more than just being cheated on, the whole situation didn't just cost her a relationship and heartbreak, but it essentially ended her career. She was black-balled from WWE, and they took her name.

Now if your ex-girlfriend cheated on you with the your boss' son and cost you your dream job and you weren't able to find work in the industry and lost all of your contacts because they were all through that company wouldn't that be a different story?

She turned to pornography and even teaching English in Japan as a way to support herself.

On top of everything they refused to pay her any royalties over the years.


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

From someone who is going through addiction,I hate this news.i can't go three days without getting drunk,all of you that have said fuck her blah blah,I'd love to meet you and see how your life is so fuckin perfect.Fuck you.Youre a bunch of no good cunts and if your life was so perfect you wouldn't be on a fuckin wrestling forum.Fuck you.Addiction is horrible,it's worse than sitting on a computer eating crisps and chocolate complaining about which wrestler you want to be champion.Its a matter of life and death.You people that have said fuck her,pm me because I'd gladly meet anyone who takes the piss.Im in England, I do close protection for very rich people so my us open challenge is do it,give me what you've got and as an addict I'll gladly slap the shit out of your mouth. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

There you go. WWE had to do it.

per pwinsider:



> For those who have asked, we are told there are plans for a Chyna video in honor of her passing tonight on Raw.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

Was there really any doubt?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



december_blue said:


> Was there really any doubt?


I had some.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



december_blue said:


> Was there really any doubt?


Thought they'd just go with the "In Memory of.." before the show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



colin922 said:


> There you go. WWE had to do it.
> 
> per pwinsider:


They didn't have to do it but it's nice that they did.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

*Good, she's a legend and deserves it





*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

Chyna should get a tribute she showed women can survive in a mans world


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



deanambroselover said:


> Chyna should get a tribute she showed women can survive in a mans world


.......until she died


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



just1988 said:


> *Good, she's a legend and deserves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,how old are you?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> Wow,how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


*27, why is that relevant?...*


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



just1988 said:


> *27, why is that relevant?...*


Making videos about a fake sport,for me I don't get it but each to their own.And you must be a Bolton fan...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

I knew they'd do something since they were posting pics and videos of her on their website and twitter accounts since her passing, but its a fucking shame it took her death for them to acknowledge her in any capacity.

Nice gesture, but too little too late.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> Making videos about a fake sport,for me I don't get it but each to their own.And you must be a Bolton fan...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


*I like pro wrestling, I like talking about pro wrestling so every now and then I'll make videos about pro wrestling. It's pretty easy to understand. Nope, not a Bolton fan.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

It's the right thing todo. It was an easy call to make, as not doing it would have created some backlash for WWE.


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

It is for me but like I said each to their own.I just don't get how you get so passionate about something that's fake and make a video about it.Thats the same as me not being able to forecast the weather and not knowing the outcome,you can't control it so why do it?Or even making something about eastenders, it's scripted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> It is for me but like I said each to their own.I just don't get how you get so passionate about something that's fake and make a video about it.Thats the same as me not being able to forecast the weather and not knowing the outcome,you can't control it so why do it?Or even making something about eastenders, it's scripted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


oh look

We have got a hater ---- A hater


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> It is for me but like I said each to their own.I just don't get how you get so passionate about something that's fake and make a video about it.Thats the same as me not being able to forecast the weather and not knowing the outcome,you can't control it so why do it?Or even making something about eastenders, it's scripted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yet here you are on a wrestling forum, talking about about a "fake sport" lol.

Who cares if he makes wrestling video? it's probably something he enjoys doing.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> Wow,how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


He was 8 in 1997. Is math that hard for you?



Sting's T shirt said:


> It is for me but like I said each to their own.I just don't get how you get so passionate about something that's fake and make a video about it.Thats the same as me not being able to forecast the weather and not knowing the outcome,you can't control it so why do it?Or even making something about eastenders, it's scripted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You joined a forum to discuss such fake things. You really don't seem to be making any sort of sense.


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



just1988 said:


> *Good, she's a legend and deserves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chyna was the best female wrestler?No she wasn´t ,she had the biggest impact for sure,together with Sable,but she was a terrible wrestler and bad on the mic,but she was very charismatic and popular


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

Well, she deserves it anyhow. I wonder if they're not going to ignore her existence anymore after this.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Facebook said:


> *WE MUST MOVE ON*
> 
> Life has been extremely difficult for all of us since hearing the news of Chyna's death. When you lose somebody you love it is always devastating. Needless to say, your life is going to change . . . there is going to be a hole left that you will never be able to fill. At 55, I have experienced death too many times, and each one becomes more difficult than the last. My grace is to understand that we all belong to God. He created us, put us on this earth, and then calls for us when He has bigger things for us to do for His Kingdom in Heaven. The time we spent with those that have moved on, was simply a gift from God. They were placed in our lives as part of our tapestry that defines each and every one of us as unique individuals. Chyna will never be replaced in my heart---never---but, with that being said I know that she would want me to go on knowing that she is in a peaceful state, safe, and sound, at home.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to him. 

- Vic


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



floyd2386 said:


> He was 8 in 1997. Is math that hard for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You joined a forum to discuss such fake things. You really don't seem to be making any sort of sense.


Is English hard for you? It's maths,we made the language so why try make it your own.Yeah I did,I never had a dig at him I simply asked why he made videos about a fake show,don't get so touchy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

Stop the shit in here please. If warnings are too soft, there are alternatives.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> Is English hard for you? It's maths,we made the language so why try make it your own.Yeah I did,I never had a dig at him I simply asked why he made videos about a fake show,don't get so touchy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's actually mathematics, but I digress.


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



floyd2386 said:


> It's actually mathematics, but I digress.


Short term of mathematics is maths,not math.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



floyd2386 said:


> It's actually mathematics, but I digress.





Sting's T shirt said:


> Short term of mathematics is maths,not math.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


End this here. Jeez.


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Brock said:


> End this here. Jeez.


I'm just stating facts and replying my views,that's how forums work.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Sting's T shirt said:


> I'm just stating facts and replying my views,that's how forums work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Not when it has fuck all to do with the thread. You have derailed this thread enough, so. You started this shit.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

It's good that they're going to have a tribute for Chyna. Yeah they don't do some tributes, 1 example of that is they didn't do any type of tribute for Balls Mahoney even though they tweeted about his death. I'm really glad they are doing a tribute to Chyna. #RIPChyna


----------



## Sting's T shirt (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Brock said:


> Not when it has fuck all to do with the thread. You have derailed this thread enough, so. You started this shit.


I originally spoke about my addiction with alcohol and drug abuse,which to me relates to chyna.I then asked a question to a poster on how old he is and why he makes videos.I don't think that's derailing a thread at all.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

domotime2 said:


> People using the word 'shocked'.....i mean, are they serious?


Ya, really, she's been fucked up for a long time now, it's not really all that shocking whatsoever. In that video alone, girl is sporting a black eye and fucked up lip, like, wtf was she even doing to get that? She was teaching English in Japan.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

Chyna was awesome to watch back then. I'm really glad they're doing this.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

@floyd2386 & @Sting's T shirt This is the wrong place to argue. If you want to argue with each other on what the right thing is, then go to The Debate League and have a debate on what you two are arguing about


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



XxTalonxX said:


> It's good that they're going to have a tribute for Chyna. Yeah they don't do some tributes, 1 example of that is they didn't do any type of tribute for Balls Mahoney even though they tweeted about his death. I'm really glad they are doing a tribute to Chyna. #RIPChyna


It was a nice touch on a Chyna tribute video I saw to add in a Balls Mahoney birth-death commemorative graphic before hand. Balls only was with WWE on their ECW revival so technically not a huge piece of WWE history. His death is sort of just going under the radar but hell even Piper's did more than it should have given Dusty's death being so close. 

The deaths are coming in too fast to process.

I would hope Chyna gets the video package treatment.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

She might get a video further into the show. With Macho Man they did it around the middle of the show.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I notice WWE has been updating the tribute page of Chyna with more tweets , I get choked up thinking if only Chyna could see the outpouring of love. :mj2
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-memories-superstars-celebrities-twitter-instagram-social-media


where is undertaker's tweet? "Rest in piece."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



december_blue said:


> Was there really any doubt?


Yes, yes there was.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



december_blue said:


> Was there really any doubt?


Yes, there was. Just like there still doubt whether she will go into HOF now.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

half ass video tribute, imo

just tweets? gtfo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

The WWE should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724786479772258304


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

It's on YouTube too.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Only in death could she obtain what seemed to matter most to her. What would have been so hard about giving this to her while she was alive to see it? The tribute was nice. Of course it sickened me to see anything from Stephanie in it, but at least they finally gave her a portion of the recognition she deserves.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

creepycrawl said:


> Only in death could she obtain what seemed to matter most to her. What would have been so hard about giving this to her while she was alive to see it? The tribute was nice. *Of course it sickened me to see anything from Stephanie in it*, but at least they finally gave her a portion of the recognition she deserves.


watch Russo's video and his take on their tweets...at how both trips and steph both used the word PIONEER and how contrived it all sounded.... i will forever have disdain for her and triple h. 

The tribute was nice, but it's too late in my opinion.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*

That was a very generic video w/ very generic hyporcritical tweets from the 2 people who hurt her the most fpalm


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



december_blue said:


> Was there really any doubt?


Was that what you wanted?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Watching her last video was one of the saddest videos I have ever seen. I can't say I was a big fan or I deeply cared for her, but I do think Hunter, Steph and the WWE community could've done more.

Just a tragedy for anybody to die so young and so alone, with your lasting memory being a broken spirit, riddled with drugs and depression. Its easy to talk when they're dead, but at times it is so easy to ignore then truly help people. We've all done it, just I hope this tragedy inspires more to spot and help people before it ends like this.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

There will never be another female wrestler like Chyna. RIP Chyna


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I gave it my best shot.

- Vic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They might as well have not bothered


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

I think if Steph and Hunter were/weren't featured in the tribute video, they would've been flamed for it anyways...

...I loved watching Chyna when I was younger, she's human, she made her mistakes, all human's make mistakes. Just hers were more public than others. I still think of her more from her better days, setting the Women's Division on fire. This world would be a horrible place if everyone remembers everybody at their worst, for their failures.

RIP Chyna.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Cydewonder said:


> Was that what you wanted?


The tribute was tasteful. Obviously it was a bit of an odd move to mainly rely on showing tweets, but if you think about it, it makes sense. It's not like they have any recent talking head footage of her that they could have aired. 

It's kind of shitty that so many people are using her death as a means to bitch and moan about the WWE, Triple H, Stephanie or whatever else and taking the focus off of celebrating Chyna and the impact she had.

David Herro summed it up pretty well last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724699632798932993


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That wasn't much of a tribute. Chyna deserved a 10 bell salute and a video that featured her peers. Instead, the WWE went through the motions; had a quick graphic to start and randomly inserted the tweet tribute in the third hour. The Owens/Zayn video had more passion and effort to it.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

Empress said:


> That wasn't much of a tribute. Chyna deserved a 10 bell salute and a video that featured her peers. Instead, the WWE went through the motions; had a quick graphic to start and randomly inserted the tweet tribute in the third hour. The Owens/Zayn video had more passion and effort to it.


Rarely do people get 10 bell salute.

Can we not have any more posts bitching about the WWE or Trips/Stephanie on this thread? Seriously, whatever they do will never make you idiots happy. Damn if you do, damn if you don't.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Rorschach85 said:


> Rarely do people get 10 bell salute.
> 
> Can we not have any more posts bitching about the WWE or Trips/Stephanie on this thread? Seriously, whatever they do will never make you idiots happy. Damn if you do, damn if you don't.


*The tribute video was half-assed, and people do have the right to point that out.

Anyways, I do agree with the complaints. For someone who was so important to women's wrestling like Chyna, the tribute video being almost nothing but tweets was pretty lazy.*


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Rorschach85 said:


> Rarely do people get 10 bell salute.
> 
> Can we not have any more posts bitching about the WWE or Trips/Stephanie on this thread? Seriously, whatever they do will never make you idiots happy. Damn if you do, damn if you don't.


Not rarely, its usually when a member of the active roster passes or a wrestler in good standing w/the WWE. I dont remeber them doing one for Macho Man and they wont usually do them for wrestlers who werent that big in the WWE (balls/axel/hyabusa)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *The tribute video was half-assed, and people do have the right to point that out.*


The tribute video was respectful and tasteful.

Chyna has been off of people's radars for a while now, it's not like they have latest footage of other people talking about her.

The video was perfectly acceptable. I don't really know what else Trips and Steph are supposed to do. People are acting like they killed Chyna. Sure, their betrayal sent Chyna off the rails. But it was Chyna's responsibility to keep her shit together. Could they have helped Chyna during her downward spiral? Yeah. But a person should be willing to be helped if someone has to help them.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> The tribute video was respectful and tasteful.
> 
> Chyna has been off of people's radars for a while now, it's not like they have latest footage of other people talking about her.
> 
> The video was perfectly acceptable. I don't really know what else Trips and Steph are supposed to do. People are acting like they killed Chyna. Sure, their betrayal sent Chyna off the rails. But it was Chyna's responsibility to keep her shit together. Could they have helped Chyna during her downward spiral? Yeah. But a person should be willing to be helped if someone has to help them.


You're right. I can't disagree with you.

But I also feel that throwing a few video clips from the hundreds of hours of footage WWE must have of Chyna, and mixing it with images of Twitter comments was the easiest tribute video WWE could have done. It felt like no effort went into it.

I don't know what more WWE could have done though. It may be a case of, they were damned if they did and damned if didn't.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

There was no interview footage from colleagues (which they could've easily filmed especially the women) due to WWE's passive aggressive stance on Chyna. They didn't even give Randy Savage a 10 bell salute!

- Vic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not surprised given her life choices. And her lack of accountability. But she had a massive influence on women's wrestling. Maybe the biggest.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Insane amount of hyperbole in this thread

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Cydewonder said:


> That was a very generic video w/ *very generic hyporcritical tweets from the 2 people who hurt her the most* fpalm


That sounds like an ignorant thing to say.

Bottom line, none of us will know how Steph and Trips really feel. They might even feel like shit right now. You don't know that.

Trips wanted Steph but I'm also sure he didn't want bad things to befall Chyna. Chyna brought those upon herself. She's accountable for that.

Trips and Steph aren't saints, but I see no real reason why their condolences are not legitimate.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> That sounds like an ignorant thing to say.
> 
> Bottom line, none of us will know how Steph and Trips really feel. They might even feel like shit right now. You don't know that.
> 
> ...


They may or may not be legit condolences, but the fact that they waited like 2 hrs for anyone in WWE to acknowledge her death while we were all posting RIPs on this forum seemed fishy to me. Its like they were painted in a corner to do so.

WWE has been very hypocritical for like the past 20yrs. HHH buries Warrior in a self destruction DVD he gets back on good terms and as soon as he dies they create the Warrior award. WWE celebrates cancer awareness month but lets see if they talk about Hitman and his cancer come September.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Chyna tribute video set for Raw*



Cydewonder said:


> They may or may not be legit condolences, but the fact that they waited like 2 hrs for anyone in WWE to acknowledge her death while we were all posting RIPs on this forum seemed fishy to me. Its like they were painted in a corner to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has been very hypocritical for like the past 20yrs. HHH buries Warrior in a self destruction DVD he gets back on good terms and as soon as he dies they create the Warrior award. WWE celebrates cancer awareness month but lets see if they talk about Hitman and his cancer come September.




I don't think the time difference is anything to look into personally.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph and Hhh may hv hurt her. But your acting like anyone here has all the facts. Or because of a messy situation 20 odd years ago. Suddenly Steph and Hhh condolences arent legit. Why wouldn't they be. I know its popular opinion they contributed to Chynas bad choices. But the choices she made after what she was dished out. Was all for her. Her lack of accountability for her bad life choices was ultimately her downfall. I just think its conceded to go oh Hhh dumped her twenty years ago. Why would he care. Hes human isint he? Lol


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Steph and Hhh may hv hurt her. But your acting like anyone here has all the facts. Or because of a messy situation 20 odd years ago. Suddenly Steph and Hhh condolences arent legit. Why wouldn't they be. I know its popular opinion they contributed to Chynas bad choices. But the choices she made after what she was dished out. Was all for her. Her lack of accountability for her bad life choices was ultimately her downfall. I just think its conceded to go oh Hhh dumped her twenty years ago. Why would he care. Hes human isint he? Lol


Stephanie and HHH aren't saints


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> Stephanie and HHH aren't saints


And? Are we really saying they are that petty and flawed. They wouldn't be genuinely upset shes passed? Chyna was a big part of both their lifes. While they have their issues with her. From a human standpoint im.sure their condolences are legit. They have no reason to not be. If Chyna was the victim.


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

Did they ever announce the official cause of death?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Kevin Diesel Nash said:


> Did they ever announce the official cause of death?


*Manager: Chyna Died From Accidental Overdose Of Ambien & Valium*

http://nydailynews.com/entertainment/wrestler-chyna-died-valium-ambien-overdose-article-1.2616740


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie and HHH aren't saints
> ...


I doubt Stephanie cares that she passed. She wasn't the nicest towards Chyna.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rorschach85 said:


> Rarely do people get 10 bell salute.
> 
> Can we not have any more posts bitching about the WWE or Trips/Stephanie on this thread? Seriously, whatever they do will never make you idiots happy. Damn if you do, damn if you don't.


Said it from jump that they will get killed no matter what they do. They were in a lose/lose situation. Thread probably has more posts about shitting on Steph, Trips or the WWE than actually praising Chyna's career :serious:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> I doubt Stephanie cares that she passed. She wasn't the nicest towards Chyna.


Like twenty years ago lol. Honestly. If I.didnt know someone died. As a Human I would care. Chynas death just seems a chance to bash hhh and steph.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^^ If anyone has free time, this is very interesting. Chyna really opens up about the Triple H/Stephanie situation.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

RIP chyna I enjoyed your wrestling and your matches.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> ^^^^ If anyone has free time, this is very interesting. Chyna really opens up about the Triple H/Stephanie situation.


That is a good find.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

People still blaming HHH and Stephanie for a 16 years old story ? :eyeroll2


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

Who will induct her if she goes in the HOF? HHH?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

The good ones die young.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Found this video (below) on Chyna. It's an interview while she was still active and kicking ass in the WWF. 
I missed her run but just seeing some of her work vs. the guys and you can tell she was definitely something special and different. 

*The most notable part of this video is her self-confidence and happiness.* I've seen her recent videos and even in the one's she's sober you can tell she's been deeply affected by life in a negative way. 

So this video here will celebrate Chyna at her peak professionally but also likely personally. Check it out.
It serves as a far better look back and tribute than the video package WWE put out.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

WWE sucks. They suck a lot. Nothing changes. Because of them, Hart died in a ring, Benoit murdered his family, wrestler's bodies are destroyed and they see them like shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

frenchguy said:


> WWE sucks. They suck a lot. Nothing changes. Because of them, Hart died in a ring, Benoit murdered his family, wrestler's bodies are destroyed and they see them like shit.


Thats not really fair lol. Owens harts death was an accident. Are you saying Chris going on a roid rage and killing his family is Wwes fault? Lol. Yes wrestlers get serious injuries can even die. Ala Chyna rip. But they are professional athletes who know the risks. Its not fair, actually bloody short sighted to hold Wwe completly accountable. At some point the talent need too.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Thats not really fair lol. Owens harts death was an accident. Are you saying Chris going on a roid rage and killing his family is Wwes fault? Lol. Yes wrestlers get serious injuries can even die. Ala Chyna rip. But they are professional athletes who know the risks. Its not fair, actually bloody short sighted to hold Wwe completly accountable. At some point the talent need too.


Steroids do not cause rage.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Regardless of her career choices after WWE or the troubles she had in life she easily one of the best woman/divas in WWE. She could hang with the guys and she was over as f*ck.

I will remember her fondly even though I didn't like her as a child, but I wasn't supposed to most of the time anyway so she did her job well.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*An accidental overdose they say, what a sorry way to end your life. Really tough seeing somebody you admire fall like this.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

painkiller drugs are getting everybody these days.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BornBad said:


> People still blaming HHH and Stephanie for a 16 years old story ? :eyeroll2


Well it partly IS their fault their actions started this entire process and things like that affect people differently. Some can move on sdome can't and go on to develop drug problems


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Found this video (below) on Chyna. It's an interview while she was still active and kicking ass in the WWF.
> I missed her run but just seeing some of her work vs. the guys and you can tell she was definitely something special and different.
> 
> *The most notable part of this video is her self-confidence and happiness.* I've seen her recent videos and even in the one's she's sober you can tell she's been deeply affected by life in a negative way.
> ...


A different human being completely.

So tragic. #RIPChyna 



Ultimo Warrior said:


> Who will induct her if she goes in the HOF? HHH?


Degeneration-X.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> BornBad said:
> 
> 
> > People still blaming HHH and Stephanie for a 16 years old story ?
> ...


Chyna was a 30 something year old woman at the time. The only testimony about this account is from her and she was a chronic liar. Also, whatever happened is between Trips, Chyna, and Steph...and not some neckbearded virgins using the situation as ammo for hate (whether it be Hunter, Steph, WWE'S, etc)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rorschach85 said:


> Chyna was a 30 something year old woman at the time. The only testimony about this account is from her and she was a chronic liar. Also, whatever happened is between Trips, Chyna, and Steph...and not some neckbearded virgins using the situation as ammo for hate (whether it be Hunter, Steph, WWE'S, etc)


Riiiiight so just because it was 20 years ago that means Chyna should have got over it? Clearly you know jack about things that have a severe affect on someone's psyche. I suffered emotional abuse at the hands of my father years ago should i just "forget about it" and move on?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> Riiiiight so just because it was 20 years ago that means Chyna should have got over it? Clearly you know jack about things that have a severe affect on someone's psyche. *I suffered emotional abuse at the hands of my father years ago should i just "forget about it" and move on?*


As crude as it sounds, yeah. We, as human beings, just need to learn how to deal when bad things happen. That's what growing up means.

Would you rather just let it fester inside you, get no real resolution, and like ending up like Chyna instead?

I'm not saying what Triple H did was right. I'm not saying Steph is a nun. As a matter of fact, if Chyna's version of the story is true, I just lost a lot of respect for Triple H. Him cutting her off cold-turkey, with no explanation, and never talking to her again. That's a very, very, cruel thing to do. But should Chyna have dealt with it better? Absolutely. That was in Chyna's hands, not Hunter's, and definitely not in Steph's. 

As fans, I think we should just remember the Chyna we knew and loved back in the Attitude Era. The Chyna in the video @ManiacMichaelMyersposted. The Ninth Wonder of the World. That Chyna - _does _deserve to be inducted into any number of wrestling Hall of Fames. It's really a shame that the drama/love-triangle between HHH—Steph—Chyna is getting so much renewed attention. You'd think that fans would celebrate Chyna's career, and the peak of her life.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Thats not really fair lol. Owens harts death was an accident. Are you saying Chris going on a roid rage and killing his family is Wwes fault? Lol. Yes wrestlers get serious injuries can even die. Ala Chyna rip. But they are professional athletes who know the risks. Its not fair, actually bloody short sighted to hold Wwe completly accountable. At some point the talent need too.


WWE think wrestlers are their toys. They do not give a fuck about health or security. They only care about money and things like that. 

Yes, wrestlers take drugs but they do not do it to be better in the ring but because of the schedule. It's insane ! If WWE were french, the anti doping tests would be made by an independent organization. Wrestlers would have health insurance, more holidays.


----------

